# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Еще одна штука из копилки моего непонимания - отчего люди злюки??? :)

## Ваня :)

Посмотрел открытие Олимпиады. Понравилось. Ну, кроме "бала Наташи Ростовой" и сомнительного "Нас не догонят" (но это ИМХО). Вообще из российского продукта (не сдертого откуда-то) мне до этого нравились "Смешарики". А тут еще и открытие порадовало.

Но я вот о чем... Все эти постановки помогали вспоминать всякие штуки разные классные. Начиная от Масленницы на Руси, заканчивая мамами с колясками в СССР. Но вот вопрос - ПОЧЕМУ все не так? Почему нельзя сделать чтоб все было как в сказках? Не гнобите меня комментами, мол я ребенок, а жизнь она ТАКАЯ. Ну ок. Такая . А почему ее нельзя сделать другой?

Вот банальные вопросы из десятков, приходящих на ум. Отчего водители на дорогах ведут себя тупо и считают, мол они крутые перцы? Отчего людям так непросто обращаться друг к другу на Вы? Отчего люди настолько неискренни (я работал однажды в театре, и контраст между представлением и антрактом за кулисами - это капец. На сцене - сказка, смех, улыбки - за кулисами маты и тупые пошлые шутки)? Отчего людям так тяжело говорить правду? Это ж капец, как просто. Это обезоруживает и дает возможность ничего не бояться. Зачем матерится? Отчего так тяжело признавать свои ошибки или неправоту и зачем доказывать свою правоту не имея полной компетенции в вопросе? И тд.

И как изменить все? Не прибегая к геноциду. Как то ж можно?

 :Smile:

----------


## Dementiy

> И как изменить все? Не прибегая к геноциду. Как то ж можно?


 Зачем что-то менять?
Все и так идет к тому что-б "сказку сделать былью".
Другой вопрос, что по человеческим меркам процесс этот двигается очень медленно.
Но то что двигается - очевидно.
Собственно, нам больше и делать-то нечего кроме как стремиться к светлому будущему.
Достигнем ли мы цели или нас постигнет неудача - неизвестно.
Впрочем, наличие цели (свет в конце туннеля) само по себе - счастье.  :Smile:

----------


## nain

не стоит думать вообще, стоит знать, все придумано-продумано давно...... хотя я тоже таким был... но ответ на то что такое корпускулярно-волноновой дуализм не сделал меня счастливее...

----------


## Ваня :)

Я не поддерживаю политические митинги и не хожу на выборы с 2004 года. Я не ходил на Майдан в качестве активиста до сегодняшнего дня. Я и сегодня не был активистом. Рассказывать почему не стану, кто со мной общается теснее - знает. Хотя Майдану я симпатизирую. Не ходил до сегодня. Сегодня ... около 70-100 убитых по официальным данным. 1500 раненых, 500 из них госпитализированы. "Силовики" стреляют из АК и винтовок похожих на СВ Драгунова. Кому интересно рекомендую видео, которое дает Euronews, ICTV, радио "Свобода". Там есть и кадры стреляющих силовиков. И кадры расстрела митингующих. Люди убегают и под очередями падают мертвыми. Другие каналы это видео не рискуют давать, а государственные СМИ и Интер (впрочем, конечно в меньшей степени) просто ахинею несут. Из СВ стреляют в сердце, голову и шею. Вопрос. Что в голове у этих людей? Которые стреляют из АК. Что в голове у этих журналистов из госкомпаний? Что в голове у "титушек" (история слова длинная) - малообразованные ребята из регионов в рынковой спортивной одежде, которым выдают каски, биты и 300 грн. (примерно 1200 р.) в день. Они работают под прикрытием "правоохранителей". Их задача избиение людей - в некоторых случаях до смерти - и провокация. Они также стреляют из огнестрельного. Снова таки - два видео убийства журналиста газеты "Вести" и еще одного парня есть в сети. Сегодня сценарий был таков - титушки провоцируют майдановцев и убегают. их пытаются задержать майдановцы, титушки забегают за спины "силовиков", те открывают огонь на поражение по активистам. Титушки работают вместе с силовиками. Те их прикрывают. Это видно на всех видео. И ЭТО ВОСПРИНИМАЕТСЯ НОРМАЛЬНО. Что в голове у ребят из силовых структур?

Некоторые заметки. 

Титушки. Откуда они взялись в таком количестве? С кем они остануться если силовики с их помощью перебьют мало мальски интеллектуальных людей?

Американец. Избили американца. Правоохранители. Руки поломали и т.д. Он в госпитале говорит "Но как же так? Ведь я лежал. Есть же правило - не бить лежачих. Это же против конвенций ООН. А меня били и били".  :Smile:  Люди думают другими категориями. Конвенциями ООН.  :Smile:  У нас силовик подходит к журналисту, матерясь разбивает камеру и уходит. Если только камеру. Лежачих добивают. Бьют по голове. Стреляют по женщинам и девушкам медикам. УБИВАЮТ их из снайперских винтовок. Приказ?

Месть. После сегодняшних событий у меня появилось желание мести. Которое, я, впрочем, после оценки состояния подавил.

Известное видео. Силовики ловят казака. Раздевают до гола. Пинают. И поочереди с ним фотографируются. Где есть еще такие правоохранительные органы?


Так что же в голове и душе у этих ребят??? И что с этим делать?

----------


## Traumerei

Дорогой друг, не пугайте меня... 
я прекрасно понимаю, политические предпочтения - это не обсуждается, но...

Вы не находите что те, кто добровольно идут на Майдан умирать - явно не интеллектуалы ...? По крайней мере потому, что революция -  априори дело не интеллектуалов...(как пример можно вспомнить 1917 год)

Революция - это ил новой бюрократии (Ф.Кафка)... В случае выигрыша революции сегодняшние "левые" завтра станут такими же "правыми" - жующими ананасы и рябчиков ; провернётся разок колесо истории, раздавливая ни в чём неповинных ради чьих-то корыстных интересов. " Бороться лучше со знакомым злом, чем бегством к незнакомому стремиться?" От перестановки слагаемых, как известно... конечно, "есть упоение в бою", только цена того порой дорога. 

Вам не кажется, что чтобы не стреляли - не нужно туда идти ? 

Скажите, что майдановцы станут делать, коли возьмут власть силой ?  Уж итак натворили делов - расхлебывать придётся долгие годы. Ныне урезают зарплаты, бюджетников в университетах... Зачем же люди начали сами себя наказывать ?

----------


## Ваня :)

^) Я вне политики. Вы же знаете почему. В том числе и из-за названных Вами причин. 

Мы уже с Вами беседовали в том числе и о майдановцах.

Но рекомендую Вам судить лишь исключительно из увиденного услышанного собственными глазами!!!!  :Smile:  А не ретранслированного в СМИ. Тем более Вы же знаете, в каком регионе находитесь.  :Wink:  Это как никак влияет на Вашу точку зрения.

Я лишь спрашиваю о том, что может быть в душе у "правоохранителей" (из восточных и южных регионов, между прочим), которые стреляют из СВ по пожилым женщинам и медикам, выносящим раненых.

Я бы подискутировал с Вами в аргументированном русле, но сами знаете - ОКР.

На Майдане я лишь с сегодняшнего дня. И лишь в качестве "волонтера". Если будут стрелять по пожилым женщинам и медикам, я буду живым щитом (Вы же знаете, мне не жалко.  :Wink: )и лишь буду выносить раненых.

Некоторые Ваши слова меня удивили, но я снесходителен к Вам.  :Smile: 

Лишь несколько строк. 

1. Ваш второй абзац. Просто пообщайтесь лично с теми и другими и вопрос отпадет. Я Вам обещаю. Но со стороны Майдана не с "правым сектором", а основной массой.

2. Последний абзац. Странно, что Вы попались на эту пропаганду. ^)

----------


## Игорёк

ого! не знал что у вас такое безобразие происходит. поютубил сейчас. Ужас!

Польза конечно будет. Надо же органам власти дать почувствовать допустимую степень их беспредела. Видимо совсем уже распоясались.

----------


## Traumerei

Я оторвана от пропаганды и любого источника СМИ. 

Чистосердечно не понимаю, зачем... зачем всё это ? Неужели людям так хочется бросаться под амбразуру ради... ради ничего ? 

Тем более женщинам, и пожилым ?

Понимаю, всё может быть плохо, очень плохо... но от того, что сейчас умирают люди... никому не станет лучше

Честное слово, это какая-то массовая галлюцинация...

----------


## Ваня :)

^) Я могу попытаться Вам объяснить... Если подождете.

----------


## Игорёк

> Я оторвана от пропаганды и любого источника СМИ. 
> 
> Чистосердечно не понимаю, зачем... зачем всё это ? Неужели людям так хочется бросаться под амбразуру ради... ради ничего ? 
> 
> Тем более женщинам, и пожилым ?
> 
> Понимаю, всё может быть плохо, очень плохо... но от того, что сейчас умирают люди... никому не станет лучше
> 
> Честное слово, это какая-то массовая галлюцинация...


 Видимо ты живешь в более "теплых" условиях, относительно основной массы, раз не понимаешь зачем.

----------


## Traumerei

> Видимо ты живешь в более "теплых" условиях, относительно основной массы, раз не понимаешь зачем.


 я не понимаю этого в общем, а не в конкретном случае...
Ничего ведь не изменится от увеличения киевского кладбища на пару десятков га... я не поддерживаю любое предприятие, в котором поднимается оружие...за мир не воюют

----------


## U.F.O.

ребята, а вы не переживаете, что такими темпами к вам на огонёк заскочат миротворцы? и мне кажется очень повезёт, если это будут десантники, а не морпехи.

----------


## Игорёк

> я не понимаю этого в общем, а не в конкретном случае...
> Ничего ведь не изменится от увеличения киевского кладбища на пару десятков га... я не поддерживаю любое предприятие, в котором поднимается оружие...за мир не воюют


 Это защита а не нападение. Защита своей чести, гордости, и патриотизма.

----------


## Игорёк

Ваня, ты 100% прав. Посмотрел сейчас видосы про штурм, как куча силосвиков безжалостно избивают отставших от стаи людей. Просто так бьют мимо проходящих, при том с особой жестокостью, и по нескольку на одного.. Это же люди одного государства! возможно даже родственники! Ну как так?! Я бы понял еслиб с чурками такое было. Но тут-то все свои! 
Обезличеные мрази, осознавая безнаказанность дают волю своим каким-то непонятным компексам.
 Хорошо что есть инет, можно увидеть все как есть. В сми бы такое не пролезло.

----------


## Traumerei

> ребята, а вы не переживаете, что такими темпами к вам на огонёк заскочат миротворцы? и мне кажется очень повезёт, если это будут десантники, а не морпехи.


 Вполне логичное предположение на мой взгляд... Интервенция. Уже и без того ясно, что сегодняшняя Украина - это поле боя не для её граждан.




> Это защита а не нападение. Защита своей чести, гордости, и патриотизма.


 Защита может быть тогда, когда чужие люди приходят в дом за сомнительными благами...или когда беспричинно хватают за руки на улице. Или когда близкого человека обижают. В таком случае, уж извините, человек волен и в праве делать всё, что может, даже более того - он должен что-то сделать. Не вижу никакой чести в подобной смерти... сколько было их, революционеров, бесславно растоптанных безжалостными конями истории ? Иным, кому боле "повезло" ( простите, не самое подходящее определение) - тем поставят памятник... впрочем, и тот свергнут. Гордость - вовсе порок. А патриотизм...  "культурная конструкция Родины представляет собой скорее отрицательную, чем положительную ценность: желание (Родины) - это необходимость обосновать необходимость бытия, которое само по себе не обладает никакой необходимостью" Абстракция эта Ваша Родина... умирать за то, чтобы параллельные прямые пересеклись ?

----------


## Ваня :)

Ну, и как Вас понимать нынче?  :Smile:  Вы ж сами ответили себе///

Но это я не ужержался.  :Smile:  Сейчас попытаюсь порасставлять все на полочки, как наиболее близкий к событиям тип.  :Smile:

----------


## Unity

Причина этого — повальное/тотальное забвение того, что все они — Частицы Целого, Единого & Одного… Метафизическая Истина, — могущая сотворить Утопию… 
Кто бы смог… себя обидеть, — себя, воплощённого в ином (иной, особенно)?..

----------


## Traumerei

> Причина этого — повальное/тотальное забвение того, что все они — Частицы Целого, Единого & Одного… Метафизическая Истина, — могущая сотворить Утопию… 
> Кто бы смог… себя обидеть, — себя, воплощённого в ином (иной, особенно)?..


 *нарушая молчание* 

Как же Вы правы... стоит ли умножать это непонимание, жертвуя своей жизнью...? с двух сторон люди ослеплены и не могут видеть того, что видите Вы... пройдёт время - всё станет понятно, только _кого-то_ уже не вернуть...

Неужели "не будем убивать - убьют всех нас!" - столь необходимое условие и даже Traumerei необходимо выбрать какую сторону (зла) , дабы полечь бесследно и чтобы лопух на том месте...

----------


## Игорёк

> Вполне логичное предположение на мой взгляд... Интервенция. Уже и без того ясно, что сегодняшняя Украина - это поле боя не для её граждан.
> 
> 
> 
> Защита может быть тогда, когда чужие люди приходят в дом за сомнительными благами...или когда беспричинно хватают за руки на улице. Или когда близкого человека обижают. В таком случае, уж извините, человек волен и в праве делать всё, что может, даже более того - он должен что-то сделать. Не вижу никакой чести в подобной смерти... сколько было их, революционеров, бесславно растоптанных безжалостными конями истории ? Иным, кому боле "повезло" ( простите, не самое подходящее определение) - тем поставят памятник... впрочем, и тот свергнут. Гордость - вовсе порок. А патриотизм...  "культурная конструкция Родины представляет собой скорее отрицательную, чем положительную ценность: желание (Родины) - это необходимость обосновать необходимость бытия, которое само по себе не обладает никакой необходимостью" Абстракция эта Ваша Родина... умирать за то, чтобы параллельные прямые пересеклись ?


 
Я к сожалению не знаю что ваши правители наделали, но сам ощущал на себе, когда например у нас собирались строить мечеть. Это откровенная коррупция, оскорбительное отношение к людям. Были митинги, были даже увольнения, строительство свернули. Потому что если бы не свернули - был бы маленький майдан. Вопрос бы решался уже физическим путем.  
Всякому беспределу есть свои границы.

----------


## Unity

> Дорогой друг, не пугайте меня... 
> я прекрасно понимаю, политические предпочтения - это не обсуждается, но...
> 
> Вы не находите что те, кто добровольно идут на Майдан умирать - явно не интеллектуалы ...? По крайней мере потому, что революция -  априори дело не интеллектуалов...(как пример можно вспомнить 1917 год)
> 
> Революция - это ил новой бюрократии (Ф.Кафка)... В случае выигрыша революции сегодняшние "левые" завтра станут такими же "правыми" - жующими ананасы и рябчиков ; провернётся разок колесо истории, раздавливая ни в чём неповинных ради чьих-то корыстных интересов. " Бороться лучше со знакомым злом, чем бегством к незнакомому стремиться?" От перестановки слагаемых, как известно... конечно, "есть упоение в бою", только цена того порой дорога. 
> 
> Вам не кажется, что чтобы не стреляли - не нужно туда идти ? 
> 
> Скажите, что майдановцы станут делать, коли возьмут власть силой ?  Уж итак натворили делов - расхлебывать придётся долгие годы. Ныне урезают зарплаты, бюджетников в университетах... Зачем же люди начали сами себя наказывать ?


 Всего лишь несколько слов… 
*Вы не жили в Украине*.
Ныне и в моём родимом городе пылает администрация… 
И я понимаю — зачем. И осознаю, что жизнь моя — всего лишь танец атомов, всего лишь игра образов в сновиденье Бога — и смерть — и жизнь моя — Небу совершенно безразличны… 
Зачем всё это?
Чтобы мои дети — не выросли такими, аки мы — не видящими смысла в жизни… проклинающими государство, общество, своих предков, завтрашний день… 
Но говорить… напрасно… 
Знаю — не поверите… 
И это правильно, и это хорошо. 
Жители Эдема… жители Содома… 
Стены между нами… не дающие смешаться, — грязи с неземным… 
Оставляю вас (сущих за границей) с немыми вопросами… 
Украинцы знают: для чего? Украинцы знают, что сия реинкарнация — вовсе не цена — будущему многих поколений впредь!..
Впрочем, да… диагноз… 
Мы, наверное, больны… 
Нас _не понимают_ люди… 
Вероятно, говорим мы на китайском языке… 
Разные локации создали различные умы — ну и нету мостов между ними… 
Это правильно и хорошо. Болезнь в карантине… 
Болезнь исцеляется… 
Этой «Операцией»… 
Клетки гибнут в её ходе… 
Только что важнее — гибель пары сотен составляющих — или Жизнь целого Народа, Нации?..
Я глупец. Также жажду в Киев. 
Также месть меня ведёт… 
Странную фантасмагорию, ад, огонь и ужас видят ангелы с небес. Расширенье рая, — вершат те, что поливают своей кровью улицы… 
Но всё это просто Слова… 
Непонимания стена — не будет разрушена…

----------


## Traumerei

> Всего лишь несколько слов… 
> *Вы не жили в Украине*.


 Именно... не жила - живу. 

Отдать жизнь, чтобы потомкам было _"хорошо"_ Вам это... ничего не напоминает ? Перенос ценности во внеэкзистенциальную сферу... иными словами - бегство.

Вы мне только скажите, какая ценность может сравниться с самой возможностью жить? Я отказываюсь поверить в войны ради мира, только и всего...

----------


## Unity

И Вы совершенно правы, нечего добавить иль отнять.
Бегство?.. Да. Бегство от _теперешнего_, ото траурного прошлого — бегство к настоящему, к грядущему — что не подразумевает смерти, жажды самоуничтожиться… 
Двинуться на Киев — не самоубийство… Просто… всякое случается… 
N.B. Жизнь, — предельно бесценна — и аз не желаю кого-то её лишать. Гнева во мне нет. Просто эти люди, — «…Позабывшие о единстве всего сущего» — должны быть… остановлены. 
А иначе… 
Как же всё изменится?..
P.S. Вы умнее, Вы мудрее, — как же разрубить сей гордиев узел?..

----------


## Traumerei

> А иначе… 
> Как же всё изменится?..


 я видимо и вправду чего-то не понимаю, силюсь осознать, но - тщетно. 

знаю: нельзя тушить огонь, подбрасывая в него дров... 

Нельзя убежать в будущее - пыталась... рамки времени-пространства незыблемы. Всегда останется настоящее, таковым, каковым его в силах узреть. Я не знаю, бегство ли закрыть на всё глаза, сохранить себя - лишь для того, чтобы потом тоже отдать жизнь... ради того, что не растопчется временем и другим политическим строем... ради чего-то _вечного_, если удастся отыскать оное...

----------


## Unity

Каждый в мире атом — преисполнен Смыслом, — что уж говорить о человеческой душе, безграничном даре бытия?..
Между тем, как только можно _мириться_ с злом, — сей «властью» — при которой… 
Государство гибнет… Люди спиваются и прозябают в бедности… Их дети познают сиротский дом — с тюрьмой или панелью после… 
Впрочем, всё это слова… 
Боль души — вот же, что реально… 
Вот что нами двигает… 
Сказать можно, — слепота… 
Может, так оно и есть… 
Но мы видим злое.
Как же устранить его, если уж не силою?..
Может, нежностью и переубеждением?.. 
Только, право, кто же нас _услышит_, — с циников, что схожи на _Хрустальную_ по своему мироощущению?..
Вот и остаётся… 
Ну а если я не прав, — подскажите: КАК исправить… общество?..
Дорогой наш Друг для того и начал тему… 
Чтобы выяснить ответ, прояснив его для тех, что его не видят... что в плену эмоций, кои верят сердцу, кои, в силу сего, слепы...

----------


## Ваня :)

Для начала - я вне политики и не возьму ответственность наверное никогда поручится за какого-то политика. 

Начну с объективного - закончу субъективным.

Объективное. 

Майдан. Основные активисты майдана (не "правый сектор" - о них позже), как ни странно средний класс и интиллигенция (о притензиях к ним тоже позже). С чего все началось. С того, что наш гарант кинул народ на подписании ассоциации с ЕС (отсюда - ЕВРОмайдан). То есть обещал, обещал, готовился, готовился, все уже как бы удивились, что дескать неужели. А за неделю до подписания тупо развернулся на 180. Причины - не устроил пакет договоренностей по финансовой помощи, а вместо него Москва предложила свой. Ну и там с Россией еще разные терки у нашей власти. Короч, собрался мирный миттинг. И (ИМХО) он бы за несколько недель сам собой рассосался. У нас и не такое кидалово терпели. Но тут какой-то идиот дал команду разогнать его. Вы знаете что получилось. И как избили протестующих. Если нет - миттинг 30 ноября. Посмотрите. Вы тут часто упоминаете о последней капле. Вот и она. Это народ не стерпел (именно тот самый средний класс и интиллигенция). Но это были цветочки. Людям все надоело. Тотальная коррупция. Суды - это просто капец. Безнаказанность. И т.д. Лишь как пример приведу из недавних событий. Чтобы вместить все. Я сейчас не могу найти видео. Именно то, которое хочу. История такова. У нас были активисты Автомайдана. Было где-то видео из одного конкретного регистратора. Короч они сопровождали автобусы с беркутом, или блокировали. Чтобы те не попали на конкретное назначенное место. Останавливается беркут. Из автобусов выходят бойцы и разбивают нафиг все машины и людей дубинками. Людей избивают и увозят. После этого их находят избитыми в отделениях милиции, а нескольких мертвыми на окраинах города. И чтобы вы думали? Этих людей обвиняют в НАПАДЕНИИ на беркут и организации массовых беспорядков. Им шьют 15 лет. В судах 20-25-летние прокуроры, похожие на крысенышей (я это слово применяю лишь для описания внешности - ну лица у них такие) смеются в глаза журналистам объясняя суть обвинения и имеющихся "доказательств". При этом видео "нападения" из регистраторов было опубликовано в сети. Все его видели. То есть - черное - это белое. И так повсеместно. В Украине не выграть суд без взятки, не сдать на права. Вообще. И полная безнаказанность представителей власти. Я имею ввиду в том числе милицию. А в милиции дела очень плохи. То есть офицеры... там есть более менее нормальные ребята с образованием и приемлемым интиллектом. Но 70-80% оставшихся - это необразованные люди, которым некуда пойти, кроме как в милицию. Это все надоело. Против этого стоят люди.

Мифы Майдана. Очень распространены в Вашем регионе. Национализм - ака нацизм. Дескать, бендеровцы прийдут к власти запретят русский язык. Всех русскоговорящих загнобят и будут устраивать гей-парады.  :Wink:  И т.д. Это полный НЕАДЕКВАТ. Но люди на востоке ведуться. А стоит поговорить лишь с любым представителем Майдана. Они просто искренне засмеются от таких Ваших предположений. Серьезно. Коли сомневаетесь, просто попробуйте.

Далее мое ИМХО. За него спрашивать только с меня. 

Я - некий антимайдановец. Но не тот, а другой. Потому, как уверен, что ничего не изментся, если не начать с себя. У нас уже была революция. В 2004. Тогда был очень хороший шанс начать жить в новой стране. Но... менталитет. Все надеяться на других. Дескать - долой коррупцию, а моя взятка не считается. И так вот повели себя все. И ничего (почти) не изменилось. Лишь СМИ стали немного свободней. Поэтому, к этому Майдану я относился скептически. Но, когда милиция избивает дубинками и стреляет в медсестер. И бабушек, подающих брусчатку. Тут уж извольте...

"Защита может быть тогда, когда чужие люди приходят в дом за сомнительными благами...или когда беспричинно хватают за руки на улице. Или когда близкого человека обижают. В таком случае, уж извините, человек волен и в праве делать всё, что может, даже более того - он должен что-то сделать"

 :Smile:  Люди, стреляющие в майдановцев - из восточных и южных регионов. Они пришли в чужой дом. Киевские "силовики" просто смотрят на это все. Титушки - из тех же регионов хватают за руки - избивают людей до смерти или инвалидности на улицах. Они обижают близких людей - избивают женщин и медсестер ухаживающих за раненными. Как мне на это смотреть????

Насчет пожилых женщин. Это как ни странно несколько другие люди. Они совсем е такие циники, как люди младше.

Восток и запад - разные. И мне намного более симпатичен запад. (Далее - совсем ИМХО). Восток - промышленный регион. Там люди работают на больших часто городообразующих предприятиях. И бояться потерять работу. Они привыкли к иерархии полицейской страны. Они много более пьют. И к сожалению более грубые. И (простите) менее образованные. К СОЖАЛЕНИЮ. Обатите внимание - я живу центре. И поэтому менее предвзят. Просто проведите, например, какой-то праздник (я серьезно). Массовые гуляния. На востоке и на западе. И сравните. Или же поедте на запад и скажите "Янукович - наш президент" и на восток и скажите "Слава Украине". На западе на Вас просто посмотрят, как на идиотку, ну и бабушки какие-то пристанут. Мол, деточка, что ты говоришь, кого ты защаищаешь. И т.д. На востоке - вам повезет, если Вы вернетесь лишь с разбитой машиной и легкими телесными повреждениями. И эти люди приезжают и избивают наших ДЕВУШЕК, стреляют на поражение в своих земляков.

Титушки. Все из востока и юга. Обратите внимание. Нападают группами. А когда их ловят, просят прощения. Просят прощения за то, что "продались за 300 грн." Просят на коленях, чтобы их отпустили и обещают, что больше не вернуться. Как таких людей назвать? А то что они под прикрытием милиции как назвать? И Вы предлагаете оставаться в стороне?

"Правый сектор". ИМХО - не гуд. Пару руководителей сидят раздают интервью, и кидают подростков на передовую. Подростков, которые не так уж многим отличаются от титушек. Которые просто хотят приключениQ и похвастаться девченкам или своим друзьям, что кинули коктейль в беркут.

Я вне политики. Вы знаете мои мнения и решения по борьбе с социальными проблемами (взятки, работа и т.д.). Поэтому я не активист. Но сегодня я не останусь в стороне.

Вот...  :Smile: ...

----------


## Traumerei

по-честному Вам скажу, меня очень разрушают эти разговоры. Добровольно заниматься саморазрушением ? - Зачем, я лучше уйду куда-нибудь, где этого не будет....

Благодарю Вас за разъяснения, они действительно оказались крайне полезны...

Видимо, если даже интеллигенция готова на жертву, да к тому же Вы с Unity - то это совсем безысходность... а я лишь, глупая, верю... в "завтрашний день" - для себя, персонально... и не разрушаю то, что мне дано... 

Только пожалуйста, не надо говорить про "мой" регион, о "моём" гражданстве... это неэтично и всегда последний аргумент в споре. Всё равно что пытаться определить какое масло маслянее... Вы хоть ролики на YouTube смотрите, Traumerei же - лишена и того. Это моя мама, например, боится, будто всему Майдану только и надо что добраться до её любимого чада. Я - не имею таких иллюзий и только могу сказать, что всё равно платить за эти разрушения нам же... А гей-парады лишь к тому, что Евросоюз иного предложить не в силах, не потому, что они "плохие", а потому, что и им "плохо". О России иначе, увы, тоже не сказать. 

"Уверен, что ничего не изменится, если не начать с себя." - это золотые слова, действительно... я Вас за то люблю, несмотря на общую тенденцию к разрушению. Простите, но это заблуждение, будто есть какой-то "восток" и "запад"; якобы где-то люди повально "хорошие", а где-то повально "плохие"...везде свои злодеи и герои, причём в одинаковой степени ( закон равновесия, иначе - разваливается. Быть может оттого в Киеве так - от концентрации хороших людей ?) . Я не верю, будто можно что-то изменить, потому что всё повторяется... любая внешняя победа - временна. я - за вечное

Если нужна жертва - будьте жертвой. Я, неразумная с "востока", избивающая честных людей и женщин, - обещаю Вас помнить.

----------


## Ваня :)

^) Простите, я имел в виду регион, где Вы находитесь. И некие эффекты от этого нахождения. А поделив срану на восток-запад, я лишь имел в виду разности, приводящие к разногласиям. Вам повезло все же, что Вы не типичная коренная жительница нашей страны. Тем и отличаетесь.  :Wink:

----------


## Traumerei

> Только пожалуйста, не надо говорить про "мой" регион, о "моём" гражданстве... это неэтично и всегда последний аргумент в споре. Всё равно что пытаться определить какое масло маслянее...


 



> ^) Простите, я имел в виду регион, где Вы находитесь. И некие эффекты от этого нахождения. А поделив страну на восток-запад, я лишь имел в виду разности, приводящие к разногласиям. Вам повезло все же, что Вы не типичная коренная жительница нашей страны. Тем и отличаетесь.


 Как приятно быть услышанной...  " высоко сижу, далеко гляжу" - куда мне до того, правда. Я ни в чём не убеждена полностью. Время нас рассудит. 

Скажите, в конце-концов, чего Вы желаете... я понимаю, остановить... но для этого разве не нужно лишь остановить_ся.  Уверена, женщины если и идут туда, то только оттого, что их близкие - мужья, сыновья - там. По разным причинам... это - можно понять. Мне же не за кого бороться и не за кого умирать...а Вам, разве, есть ? 

Не ведаю, кто взберётся на эту гору окровавленных тел с державой и скипетром... Лишь безгранично жаль, если цвет нации погибнет на баррикадах... 

"Кто сражается с чудовищами, тому следует остерегаться, чтобы самому при этом не стать чудовищем"... В Ваших словах столько ненависти, Вы ... не заметили ? Прочтите, убрав категории "нравится"/"не нравится"... 

Государство ведь не заставляет нас пить, курить,давать взятки... в этом ещё раз особенно подчёркиваю важность слов о персональной ответственности каждого перед каждым и историей в целом... 

 Пусть это трусость, но - не бессмысленность...А пока же, что мне можно ? - лишь со слезами на глазах смотреть, как летят мотыльки в огонь...

----------


## Ваня :)

Ненависти???  :Smile:  Вы шутите??? Вот уж чего от себя не ожидал... ^) Ткните носом в цитату. :Smile: 

Остановиться? Чтобы все продолжилось? В еще большей степени. Я не нападаю. "Война" идет на моей территории. Чтобы, если я попаду в ДТП с пьяным прокурором, виновником которого будет являться блюститель закона, меня посадили на 8 лет? Хотя я не верю, к сожалению, что что-то кардинально измениться со сменой власти на этот раз.

Неа. Женщины выходят не от того, что их мужья и сыновья там. У них свои мотивы. Они искренне верят, что со сменой власти все измениться хоть чуть-чуть. Хотя бы будет направление. Эх. Мне бы их веру.

Игорек, если честно, удивлен твоей реакцией. Дело в том, что бывало в прошлом приезжали знакомые из России и основываясь на "информации" из сюжетов "Первого" канала рассказывали нам, что происходит в Украине и почему. А сюжеты эти о любом событии в Украине - просто анекдот. ^)

И напоследок. Смотреть с 50 секунды.  :Smile:

----------


## Dementiy

Астротурфинг

Прочитать 1000 раз.
Я не ошибся с нулями, прочитать именно 1000 раз, чтобы запомнилась каждая буква.
После чего попытаться понять смысл прочитанного.

Использовать логику, а не эмоции. 
Думаю, что школьного курса достаточно для построения простейших логических связей...

----------


## Ваня :)

^) Dementiy. Странно и непонятно. А хотелось бы. В Вашем сообщении вижу намек, но не понимаю до конца на что. Можете разъяснить?

----------


## Игорёк

> Игорек, если честно, удивлен твоей реакцией. Дело в том, что бывало в прошлом приезжали знакомые из России и основываясь на "информации" из сюжетов "Первого" канала рассказывали нам, что происходит в Украине и почему. А сюжеты эти о любом событии в Украине - просто анекдот. ^)
> 
> [/video]


 Именно по этому я не смотрю телевизор. Информация проникшая на ютуб через камеру мобильного телефона гараздо честнее. Это я уже неоднократно наблюдал в вопросах местной региональной власти. Новости подобного характера по телевизору смотреть просто не имеет смысла. Правда сейчас уже что-то появляется, благодаря все темже мобильным и инету. Врятли кадры ваших избиений показали бы по ящику если не тот же инет. Закончилось бы все "красиво" как при советском союзе, а волна возмущения со временем затила бы на маленьких киевких кухнях, утонув в бутылках горилок.

----------


## Dementiy

> Странно и непонятно. А хотелось бы. В Вашем сообщении вижу намек, но не понимаю до конца на что. Можете разъяснить?


 Я написал это не только для тебя, но и для всех остальных кто читает эту тему.
Просто раньше я не понимал почему в интернете все происходит вот так, а не иначе, хотя краешком подсознания и чувствовал - "не ладно что-то в Датском королевстве".
Эта статья в вики многое проясняет.
Объяснять дальше не вижу смысла.
Ты же не глупый парень вроде, сам можешь разобраться.

----------


## Ваня :)

^) Честное слово, так и не понял, что Вы хотели сказать. С понятием понятно. А вот с тем, что хотели сказать Вы... Есть 2 предположения... Честно, страшно прям сказать. Глупыми они мне кажуться, но ничего другого не предположил...

1. То ли на ЮТУБЕ в данном случае астротурферы?

2. То ли я астротурфер?

 :Smile:  Извините, ниче не придумал больше.

----------


## Dementiy

> 1. То ли на ЮТУБЕ в данном случае астротурферы?
> 2. То ли я астротурфер?


 И первое и второе (не обижайтесь).

Я хотел сказать что в интернете используются продвинутые технологии манипуляции общественным сознанием.
И ни вы, ни я никогда не можем быть уверены: отражает ли то что мы видим реальное положение дел или нет.

Дело не в том что вам врут, нет.
Просто для вас представляют ту информацию, которая проплачена теми или иными силами.
Попробуйте в течении дня сделать 100 своих фоток, а вечером выберите 3 самых отвратительных и выложите в фейсбук, - люди наверняка подумают что вы монстр.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Как в сказке, все дело в запятых: "Казнить нельзя, помиловать"...

----------


## Ваня :)

^) Вот оно что... Совершенно не обижаюсь.

Dementiy, я так долго не мог придумать, что Вы имели в виду из-за того, что не сделал поправку на то, что Вы из  России (Вы ведь из России?).

В общем, астротурфинг, конечно же, наверное имеет место быть. Хотя, навскидку я не могу себе придумать яркий пример его у нас...

Но в данном конкретном случае все гораздо проще. Дело в том, что Киев - почти плностью "оппозиционный" город. Грубо так прикинув назву цифру в 80-85%. А среди коренного населения, так и все 99% - такое впечатление. Для иллюстрации - ВСЕ мои соседи - "оппозиционно" настроены, все, те с кем я учился, кроме одного(!) - тоже. Все с кем работал (я поменял примерно полтора десятка мест) - тоже, кроме одного. Единственные ярые поклонники власти из тех, кого я знаю - мои дядя и тетя, работающие в жеке. Многие из них принимали участие в разных акциях. Я - только лишь с позавчерашнего дня - только потому, что по людям начали стрелять из АК. Короче, все это имеет место быть рядом со мной. Мне лишь на улицу стоит выйти. Но вот еще вопрос. В ЮТУБ в данном конкретном случае вот какая особенность - там в основном выкладывались компроматы друг на друга, и сравнив количество и качество этих компроматов, можно сделать какой-никакой вывод. Или же астротурфингом занимается одна - оппозиционная сторона? Думаю у другой хватило бы интиллекта ей противостоять тем же методом.

Вообще мой добрый ненавязчивый совет в общем, и россиянам в случаях с информацией об Украине в часности. Особенно в последнем. Здесь обязательно нужно быть на месте событий, чтобы прикинуть хоть скольнибудь объективное мнение. Информация в России об Украине - самая банальная пропаганда. У меня настроен "первый" канал. И просто как самый яркий может пример... Однажды было вече. Собралось несколько сотен тысяч(!) людей на митинг. Все украинские и западные каналы давали картинку с воздуха. В это время, смотрю "первый" (причем с прямым включением - есть там у нас любимое место российских "журналистов"). Журналист говорит, мол, собралось несколько сотен(!) людей (этаких идиотов  :Smile: ). Как Вам, урезать в тысячу раз так?  :Smile:  Вопрос остается. Что в душе у этого "журналиста"?

Ну вот так вот...  :Smile:  Не освоили мы еще астротурфинг в степени прикинутой Вами. А что касается меня - я только задал, все тот же вопрос, что, мол, в душе у названных мной людей. Отчего они таковы? И что делать с ними?

Кстати, оч интиресно, что у вас говорят или будут говорить в связи с сегодняшними событиями...  :Smile:

----------


## Dementiy

> Здесь обязательно нужно быть на месте событий, чтобы прикинуть хоть скольнибудь объективное мнение.


 Да, это ключевой момент.
Человек может опираться лишь на свои собственные глаза и уши.
Именно поэтому я вам и не верю (уж извините). 
Как, впрочем не верю и тем кого вы не считаете за людей (правительственных журналистов).




> Кстати, оч интиресно, что у вас говорят или будут говорить в связи с сегодняшними событиями...


 Что бы они не говорили - какая разница?
Мне это не интересно (все равно я не могу отличить вымысел от правды).
Единственно что меня волнует и огорчает, так это моя беспомощность против власть-имущих, если вдруг им вознамериться что-то изменить в стране где я живу. Есть еще опасения и от того, что в случае дестабилизации обстановки на Украине, рядом с нами поселиться не очень хороший сосед (НАТО). 

А украинцам я желаю мира и добра, честно.  :Smile:

----------


## Ваня :)

^)

Спасибо. Честно.  :Smile: 

"Поэтому, я Вам не верю. (уж извините)"

Не понимаю логики. Меня ведь задевает слышать такие слова от Вас. В чем Вы мне не верите???

о НАТО на територии Украины - это очень грубая пропаганда. Из разряда гей-парадов и запрета русского языка.

----------


## Ваня :)

А! кажется, понял. Вы мне не верите, потому, как не сложили мнение лично. Ну, это правильно. Но, я прошу Вас. Пока Вы это мнение не сложили - не говорите так уверенно, что это астротурфинг. Меня лишь это задевает. И исключительно от того, что слышу это от Вас. Вот, когда такое мнение будет сложено, тогда другое дело.Вот и все.  :Wink: 

А я здесь просто высказал свое, пребывая не раз на месте событий лично (и с той, и с той стороны). Не как активист, а как критично настроенный тип...  :Smile:  Поверте, такого критика Майдана, как я - еще поискать нужно.  :Smile:  Хотя, если утопично, то идеи Майдана  разделяю на 100%.

----------


## Traumerei

Декілька нотаток :




> Кстати, оч интиресно, что у вас говорят или будут говорить в связи с сегодняшними событиями...


 Я лично буду смотреть канал "Россия Культура" - там о таком не говорят  :Stick Out Tongue:  Хорошо мне  :Smile: 




> о НАТО на територии Украины - это очень грубая пропаганда


 Посмотрите на Германию. Табличка "Wiesbadener Army" ("армия Висбадена" - прим. ред.) по соседству с американским флагом - это убило наповал... А ассоциация предполагает аналогию.

----------


## Ваня :)

^) Я думаю флаги и символы Вас пугать не должны. Но, как я понял, Dementiy, имел в виду что-то типа военных баз на территории Украины. Если удержаться от иронии, то для этого нет никаких предпосылок. Это возможно только в случае какого-то очень грубого вмешательства России. Например, введении войск в поддержку восточных регионов. В поддержку их какой-то жесткой федерализации. Так что в этом конкретном случае все зависит только от вас.  :Smile:  

Хотя я совсем не против федерализации. И даже двух государств. Пусть все живут там, где хотят и как хотят. И не обвиняют потом друг-друга во всех бедах. Тогда обвинять можно будет только себя.  :Smile:  Но не говорите о такой моей позиции майдановцам.  :Wink: ll

----------


## Traumerei

Пугают не флаги и не символы, а люди, которые их несут; что в голове у тех - никому не ведомо...(тут уже разные байки рассказывают, пугают - не верю, в понедельник как обычно буду на месте  :Smile: )




> как я понял, Dementiy, имел в виду что-то типа военных баз на территории Украины.


 Ясное дело, Вы думаете в Германии ту базу немцы построили, а какие-то шкоды флаг для красоты прилепили ? Больно надо им, германцам, базы держать - у них и армии-то никакой нет. 

Не думаю что Россия сделает такую глупость, как введение войск...никому не хочется потом быть виноватым. У Dementiy же, на мой взгляд, показана перспектива на будущее и последствия евроинтеграции, а не ориентировка на нынешний момент.




> Хотя я совсем не против федерализации. И даже двух государств. Пусть все живут там, где хотят и как хотят. И не обвиняют потом друг-друга во всех бедах. Тогда обвинять можно будет только себя.


 Интересная идея... а можно поподробнее ?  :Smile:  

Вот и не ходите на майдан - не изменяйте своим идеям  :Wink:  Разве что как миротворец, помогая и "правым" и "левым", поступая по-человечески ко всем без разбору...  

Очень не нравится, что вопрос поставлен так: "Вы за Россию или за Европу ?" Не знаю, кто как, но Traumerei в очевидном меньшинстве, поскольку в данном контексте я - за Украину  :Smile:

----------


## Ваня :)

^) Еще по поводу астротурфинга.

Не хотел бы публиковать сие видео тут, но как иллюстрация к моим словам. Девченкам, прошу не смотреть. Серьезно. 

Это снимал кто-то из правоохранителей.

Но вот вопрос. Сколько таких видео еще не снято и не выложено. Естественно, своими глазами, я бы это не увидел. Только, если бы на месте этого казака.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eltkNJOk5UA

Как Вам? Надеюсь, Вы не назвете распространение сего видео астротурфингом? Полагаю, это распространение информации.

Traumerei. На востоке и западе люди оч разные. Их слепить сложно. Идея майдана - западные ценности - отсутствие коррупции, верховенство права и т.д. Идея власть имущих востока и вследствие пропаганды - идея людей - стабильность полицейского государства, стабильность экономики, там у всех единогласие - например, выбрать зека президентом. Запад не может принять эту стабильность в нынешнем виде - тотальная коррупция и т.д. А восток может, лишь бы платили зарплату. Ну и еще культура разная. Короче, восток - стабильность хоть и такая, какая есть. Запад - кому - революция, а кому - мать родная.  :Smile:  Пусть живут все, как они хотят. И берут ответственность за развитие на себя. Чтобы не было, на кого вину спихнуть потом. Зачем их клеить?

Но на Майдане меня будут за такие слова откармливать бутербродами и вразумлять, а на антимайдане - если я скажу, что майдановцы в чем-то правы в лучшем случае просто обматерят и покажут кулак (проверено лично), в других случаях - дадут в зубы (проверено знакомыми). :Smile: 



P.S. Ждите теперь нашего сбежавшего гаранта у вас. Найти его нынче никто не может. Где он никто не знает. Но больше ему некуда деться. Такой вам от нас подарочек.  :Smile: ...

----------


## Traumerei

> выбрать зека президентом


 Сколько лет он всех устраивал, а теперь стал вдруг негоден...




> ^) 
> P.S. Ждите теперь нашего сбежавшего гаранта у вас. Найти его нынче никто не может. Где он никто не знает. Но больше ему некуда деться. Такой вам от нас подарочек. ...


 Не желаю никого встречать, но у меня там в L. цветок не полит... :Frown:

----------


## Ваня :)

^) Он устраивал восток. Запад - не устраивал. Но они бы могли потерпеть и даже могли бы принять и похвалить, если бы он подписал ассоциацию. И восток не был бы против этого. Там всегда верили гаранту. У простых людей с востока и риторика менялась в зависимости от действий власти. У него реально был шанс стать президентом всей Украины. если бы какой-то идиот не надоумил на то, что стало "последней каплей".

А теперь и много людей с востока, считают, что он их просто кинул и сбежал. А сегодня уже вся Партия регионов выступает в поддержку новой власти. Цирк.  :Smile: 

Не в Л., а в Р. Или может, даже в М. встретите кого-нить.  :Wink:  Сбежали ведь куча народу.  :Smile:  И все к вам. Может, у вас там медом намазано?  :Smile:

----------


## U.F.O.

просто взгляд со стороны...

----------


## Traumerei

> если бы он подписал ассоциацию


 ... то стал бы негоден всем. "Запад" его бы не принял, потому что в любом случае "своя рубашка ближе к телу", а чужая, хоть и от Armani - и колется, и давит. На "Востоке" это бы восприняли как предательство. 




> что стало "последней каплей"


 ЧТО стало последней каплей ? Что какой-то (простите) untermensch начал стрелять в безоружного ? Разве не каждый в ответе за себя ?...Скажите, был ли отдан приказ о расстреле и если да, то прошу показать бумажечку, дабы не быть голословным.. ( Вы же знаете, я вне борьбы, над схваткой)




> Может, у вас там медом намазано?


 Да, право, у нас тут сравнительно хорошо...  :Wink:

----------


## Ваня :)

^) Здравствуйте, мой восточный друг, сидящий в информокопах. Слушайте между строк. Это заявление "Министра МВД" перед началом той самой опперации...  :Frown: 




 :Smile:  Каждое мое слово чем-то как-то да подкреплено, чего жду и от Вас. И от всех. Журналист же бывший. Иногда мне очень не хочется жить в этой стране. Из-за людей. Из-за того, что и как они говорят.  :Frown: 

Приезжайте нынче в Украину. Тут уже другая информполитика.  :Smile:

----------


## Traumerei

Это чудо, что несмотря на _перемену ветра_ мы всё ещё зовём друг друга друзьями  :Smile:  Значит дружба та не до первого дождя, а самая настоящая... 

Прослушала внимательно заявление... конечно, это уже "отчаяние". Но с другой стороны ведь действительно были нападения на правоохранителей ? 
Вы простите, что всё у Вас спрашиваю, но лучше сразу осведомиться от тех, кому доверяешь, чем тщетно искать ложь в правде и правду во лжи.

Любая страна - это всегда оксюморон, самые разные люди, порой чуждые друг другу как день и ночь... 
Есть лишь редкие родственные души, а остальное - видимость единства.

Непременно приеду и вернусь к своим занятиям как прежде; а заставят говорить на национальном языке - буду говорить, мой нелепый акцент всех развеселит  :Wink:

----------


## Ваня :)

После просмотра заявления, вспомните о сценарии, развязания стрельбы в тот день...  :Frown:  Я о нем где-то выше говорил.

Кстати, этот тип тож вполне вероятно теперь у Вас. Думаете от чего сбежал? От самосуда нацистов?  :Smile: 

Первый Ваш тезис прокоментирую в приватном режиме. Только напомните мне, ато могу забыть чисто случайно и непреднамеренно.  :Smile: 

О! Кстати. Знаете как наши силовики вскоре прокомментировали то видео - с казаком? Они его раздели, чтобы он не сгорел, потому что был облит горючей смесью.  :Smile:

----------


## Ваня :)

Простите, пропустил. Нападения на правоохранителей были. В столкновениях.

----------


## Traumerei

Что мне до "_чужих_ печалей"... людей не убивают больше - и то уже радостно  :Smile: 

Помнится, Вы сами настоятельно не рекомендовали смотреть видео о казаке лицам женского полу  :Smile:   Я же не в том возрасте, когда надпись "не влезай - убьёт!" звучит как руководство к действию или вызов  :Wink:  ("Если нельзя, то...не очень-то и хотелось"  :Smile: )

А первый тезис он...надличностный  :Smile:  

Я Вас, право, уже замучала... Вы простите за то и не думайте, будто обсуждение бессмысленно - нет, это не так...я понимаю некоторые вещи. Надеюсь и Вы меня поймёте. Ведь правда всегда где-то "между"; только так ли уж насущна правда... счастливым или больным (душой...наличием души?), что есть относительно нормы одно и то же ?

----------


## Ваня :)

Так я ж Вам вчера бросил специальный лайт вариант видео для Вас. А Вы так и не прокоментировали мою язву.  :Smile: 

Так я ж Вас понимаю. На 100%.  :Smile:

----------


## Traumerei

Помнится, прежде Traumerei любила часами смотреть мировую статистику - http://www.worldometers.info/ru/
Теперь же вот какое дело - https://secure.avaaz.org/ru/petition...racii/?aZNvYgb 
наблюдаю последних подписавших  :Wink:  

Как Вам такое ? Мне кажется автономная республика в составе России... чем не реализация Вашей идеи о двух государствах  :Smile:  ? Это, однако, лишь утопия - НАТО не разрешит  :Frown: 

P.S. Если хотите знать моё мнение, то я, конечно, против; лишь иллюстрация того, как скоро "мрії збуваються"

----------


## Ваня :)

Честно? Я - только "за".

Конкурировали бы между собой, кто умнее.  :Smile: 

Только с названием они загнули. Кажется мне, что России не понравится.  :Smile: 

А что бы было бы, если б когда-то запад попросился к Польше? Или просто к ЕС.  :Smile: 

Разница только в том, что запад не попросится и никто их там не возьмет, пока не поумнеют. А Россия - с удовольствием.  :Wink:

----------


## Traumerei

Вот видите, как получается... какая-то "расчётливая любовь" у Евросоюза. Пока не поумнеешь (вернее, не разбогатеешь) -  не нужен. А богатой и счастливой стране есть ли необходимость с кем объединяться ? Обратите взор на Швейцарию - находятся в центре Европы, но ни в какой союз не просится. Это лишь ореол, будто где-то лучше. Да, законы более "гуманны", но "ляпов" не меньше. Никто извне не придёт и не устроит так, как населению будет удобнее; каждый должен сам о себе заботитьсся. Какой контраст всё же... Россия братьев-славян в любой момент готова принять; какими бы они ни были, а всё-таки свои  :Smile:

----------


## Ваня :)

^) Если серьезно, мне вот что оч не нравится.

Есть у меня знакомый человечек. Врун редкостный. Пакостник. И т.д. Меня успел подставить и своим действием, и бездействием. У него все странички в соц. сетях заполнены группами "Правый сектор" и иными революционными. Он никакого отношения к революции не имел. Ну, я почти в этом уверен. Почти - это очень-очень. Ну это позерство... Дескать, вот я такой, просто раздражает по сути. Когда гадость работает, например, в благотворительном фонде. Но это ладно... Таких людей куча будет.

Но есть еще вот один тип. Он на Майдане был не раз, даж на передовой. Делал там всякие штуки. Вроди как все это гуд. Но в его семье есть врач (тоже поддерживающий сие мероприятие). И "по долгу службы" и должности живет только на взятки. Ну, у врачей - это называется "благодарностью" или "благотворительным взносом". Я к нему пристаю, мол, К. Ты конечно крут. Но первым делом ты бы сделал революцию у себя дома. Он конечно же "грехов" не признает. Все оправдывается, дурачка включает. И ничего менять не собирается. Вот из-за такой особенности украинцев, я и боюсь (почти уверен), что все это опять пойдет на смарку.  :Frown:

----------


## trypo

а тем временем , хозяин решил ввести войска РФ на украину.
и турчинов тут же плачет : мы справимся с РУССКОЙ АРМИЕЙ  :Smile: ))) ,
силы нато на нашей стороне  :Smile: )

походу подарочек хрущева решили вернуть.

----------


## Traumerei

Вооруженных с коктейлями Молотова называют мирными митингующими. 
Милиционеров,оборонявшихся против боевиков называют "убийцами и предателями". 
Восстание в одной области это народная революция, а в другой "оголтелый сепаратизм". 
Президента при котором была максимальная свобода слова и можно было майданить в центре города, захватывать здания, стрелять в ментов называют диктатором. 
Революционеры воюют с памятниками людям, по чьим заветам проводят свою революции.

Прочитала на одном форуме, несколько отредактировала, а всё же есть в том капля истины...

----------


## Ваня :)

^) Привет, друзья, братья, защитники православной веры, ни разу не представители крайних форм национализма россияне.  :Smile:  Ваш КГБ-шник сошел с ума?  :Smile: 

Меня тут мобилизировать собрались.

Traumerei, Вы допускаете возможность использования по отношению к Вам Геббельсовской пропаганды?  :Smile:  Чисто теоретически. Ввиду моих нежных чувств к Вам, я все так же готов терпеливо исполнять свою миссию по отношению к Вам. Но нужна логика. Вы готовы к диалогу на основе аргументов?  :Smile:  Ежели так, терпеливо отвечу на Ваш пост.

Интиресно, что слыша эту пропаганду ранее нам тут было просто смешно. А сейчас как-то не очень. Потому как работает штука. И еще как работает. Хрен теперь с ней что поделаешь.

Кстати, моя позиция несколько изменилась. Я тут раньше готов был пол страны отдать. А теперь... Как Вы относитесь к этакой фразе из Евангилие от Матфея "Пришедший с мечом от меча и погибнет?"  :Smile:

----------


## The loser

> Кстати, моя позиция несколько изменилась. Я тут раньше готов был пол страны отдать. А теперь... Как Вы относитесь к этакой фразе из Евангилие от Матфея "Пришедший с мечом от меча и погибнет?"


 Как вторжение в Афганистан стало началом краха Советского Союза, так и вторжение в Крым станет началом краха путена, я уверен) Сейчас Запад поработает с Саудовской Аравией и другими арабскими странами насчет нефти, благо схема уже отработанная. Рашку путена как сырьевой придаток и ничего больше ждет неминуемый экономический крах. Втирать населению больше будет нечего, всё 100-томное собрание обещаний отправится в топку. И ни один человек за путена у нас добровольно не выйдет, и бежать ему будет некуда. Жалкий конец жалкого диктатора) Но что-то я размечтался немного)

----------


## Dementiy

*The loser*, ругать Путина уже давно вышло из моды.
Советую сменить пластинку, если не хотите разделить судьбу панков или металлистов, канувших в лету.  :Frown: 

P.S. Кстати, можно попробовать прокричать об этом на рынке или любом другом людном месте...
Хотя, что это я, у нас же способы СУ запрещены, извиняюсь.

----------


## trypo

> *The loser*, ругать Путина уже давно вышло из моды.
> Советую сменить пластинку, если не хотите разделить судьбу панков или металлистов, канувших в лету. 
> 
> P.S. Кстати, можно попробовать прокричать об этом на рынке или любом другом людном месте...
> Хотя, что это я, у нас же способы СУ запрещены, извиняюсь.


 кого ты обманываешь ?
пара разодетых девиц во все горло орали эту пластинку в храме -
пару месяцев отсидели на поселении - вышли и дальше орут.

даже истовый батько лукашенко не кончает людей , путин же вообще почти либерал.

----------


## trypo

меня больше интересует : попал ли наш герой в ряды доблестной фашистской национальной гвардии майдана?

----------


## когда уже

loser...такой loser. Рашка, путен, диктатор...безмозглое блеяние безмозглого протестуна.

----------


## Ваня :)

^) Это Вы обо мне?  :Smile: 

Простите, а о фашистах и т.д. - это Вы серьезно? Просто я в этой теме (о восприятии россиян) уже не знаю, что думать. Вопрос без подвоха... Это Вы серьезно или сарказм?  :Smile:

----------


## когда уже

..

----------


## Ваня :)

^) Не, не процитировал. Это я о сообщении trypo.  :Smile:

----------


## The loser

*Dementiy*, пока ругать Путина не запрещено законодательно, ничто не мешает мне этого делать. Как только - так сразу, как говорится. И, я думаю, не стоит в таких вопросах опираться на веяния моды.
Ну, если на рынке - то да, возможно, впряжется за нацлидера пара кавказцев, но и то вряд ли

*когда уже*, у тебя зато очень "мозглое" блеяние, соответствующее аватару. Когда уже, когда уже умнеть начнем?)

*Ваня* , ты уже записан в русофобы, не придуривайся

----------


## trypo

> ^) Это Вы обо мне? 
> 
> Простите, а о фашистах и т.д. - это Вы серьезно? Просто я в этой теме (о восприятии россиян) уже не знаю, что думать. Вопрос без подвоха... Это Вы серьезно или сарказм?


  конечно серьезно :
 оружие в руках криминала ,
правый сектор - в основном сопляки с промытыми мозгами.

история с попыткой ограбить банк автоматчиками - выдумка российской пропаганды?
референдум крыма - нелигитимен  -исходя из каких соображений ?
народу на этой территории нельзя волеизъявлятся?
вы собираетесь вводить войска в крым и очевидно убивать крымчан , пусть это наемники будут делать -
но мочить то крымчан будут вместе с русскими - 
или не собираетесь вводить войска ? маневры вашей армии  - опять российская пропаганда?

но вопрос главный один - почему крымчане не имеют право выразить свои права через референдум ?
с евронаблюдателями и прочими законными аттрибутами

----------


## trypo

ваш коммендант майдана впустил снайперов , которые убивали ваших же майдановцев ,
и теперь он на должности председателя совета безопсности уркаины ( опечатка по фрейду , но звучит) 
это ваш выбор ? эти люди - выбор украины ? олигархи-губернаторы ?
это были цели вашей борьбы?

----------


## The loser

> ваш коммендант майдана впустил снайперов , которые убивали ваших же майдановцев ,
> и теперь он на должности председателя совета безопсности уркаины ( опечатка по фрейду , но звучит)


 Это кто тебе сказал такое? Лично видел/видела? Или первый канал?)

upd так, ошибочка вышла, ты про Парубия... Всё, прочитал сообщение первого канала, понятно, снайперы стреляли из его кабинета. Это в корне меняет дело

----------


## Ваня :)

trypo ^) Я задалбываюсь уже отвечать на это. Но Вам отвечу по каждому пункту. Только подождите. Вы же помните, что мне не очень легко печатать. 

А пока и Вы ответте...

Вам, кажется, уже под трицатник. Если ошибся, извините. Люди постарше помнят (а некоторые и знают) такое понятие, как "железный зановес" в СССР. Когда в том числе и информация в СССР представлялась "не совсем" так, как это было на самом деле. Сейчас это никто не отрицает.

Так вот... Вас не смущает то, что ВСЕ(!) страны мира видят одно, и только одни(!) россияне c "не заинтересованной" позицией иное?  Прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, как это объяснить.  :Smile:

----------


## trypo

> Это кто тебе сказал такое? Лично видел/видела? Или первый канал?) Ярош уже СБУ возглавил? Ого, я что-то пропустил, можно ссылочку?


 парубий так-то коммендатом был , яруш просто цепной пес.

----------


## trypo

> trypo ^) Я задалбываюсь уже отвечать на это. Но Вам отвечу по каждому пункту. Только подождите. Вы же помните, что мне не очень легко печатать. 
> 
> А пока и Вы ответте...
> 
> Вам, кажется, уже под трицатник. Если ошибся, извините. Люди постарше помнят (а некоторые и знают) такое понятие, как "железный зановес" в СССР. Когда в том числе и информация в СССР представлялась "не совсем" так, как это было на самом деле. Сейчас это никто не отрицает.
> 
> Так вот... Вас не смущает то, что ВСЕ(!) страны мира видят одно, и только одни(!) россияне c "не заинтересованной" позицией иное?  Прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, как это объяснить.


 ваня прояви немного серьезности  :Smile: 
но ладно , ответ такой -
озвучь , пожалуйста , как вам преподносят позицию китая по вопросу украины  :Smile: 
и какие действия намерен предпринять китай в случай введения санкций со стороны сша и ес в ответ на введение войск рф на территорию крыма  :Smile:

----------


## Ваня :)

Ответте на вопрос. Допускаете ли Вы такую возможность? По Китаю тоже отвечу.

----------


## The loser

> парубий так-то коммендатом был , яруш просто цепной пес.


 Да-да, я уже поправился, правда, Парубий возглавил не СБУ, а СНБОУ. Это как у нас Патрушев сейчас, получается


США и ЕС грозят санкциями Китаю? Из этой темы я на самом деле узнаю много нового

----------


## trypo

> Да-да, я уже поправился, правда, Парубий возглавил не СБУ, а СНБОУ. Это как у нас Патрушев сейчас, получается
> 
> 
> США и ЕС грозят санкциями Китаю? Из этой темы я на самом деле узнаю много нового


 охты , а сбу и снбоу это еще и разные кабинеты -  большая политика однако  :Smile: 
что-то не понятно в сообщении чтоли ? санкции россии , а реакция китая.  :Smile: 

касаемо однобокости - это не позиции только россии , но также и израиля , китая , японии , индии и как минимум большей части снг  :Smile: 
понятно , что информ. война , и вас выставляют неофашистами -
вы уже начали евреев мочить  :Smile: 
синагоги жгете.
возможно , это не совсем соответствует действительности.

многие пишут , что друзья с запада украины окрысились , совсем в зверье превратились ,
у меня нет друзей с украины,
но есть контакт ваня_смайл , который тоже должен был по идее окрыситься как и все остальные западники-националисты.
и этот человек проявляет определенную меру терпимости и , как мне видится , свободомыслия ,
что не соответствует изображаемой картинке , и 
возможно , на западе украины еще остались адекватные люди.

----------


## когда уже

> когда уже, у тебя зато очень "мозглое" блеяние, соответствующее аватару. Когда уже, когда уже умнеть начнем?)


  насчёт аватара - поздравляю, ты ещё один даун, который повёлся на провокацию )

----------


## Ваня :)

^) И еще. Пока буду печатать... Можно Вас попросить рассказать о таком персонаже, как "бендеровец" и "фашист", орудующий сейчас в Украине. Это мне для информации. Потому, как я хочу увидеть его глазами россиянина. Начиная с внешнего вида, заканчивая намерениями.

И если мы устроим тут что-то наподобие дискуссии, давайте не игнорировать просьбы друг друга и отвечать на просьбы прокомментировать. На основе пдтвержденных фактов, документов, цитат (из первоисточника - на английском, например), видео и т.д. Принимается?

----------


## The loser

> насчёт аватара - поздравляю, ты ещё один даун, который повёлся на провокацию )


 Это тоже ожидаемо) Но ведь действительно аватар характеризует)

----------


## trypo

> ^) И еще. Пока буду печатать... Можно Вас попросить рассказать о таком персонаже, как "бендеровец" и "фашист", орудующий сейчас в Украине. Это мне для информации. Потому, как я хочу увидеть его глазами россиянина. Начиная с внешнего вида, заканчивая намерениями.
> 
> И если мы устроим тут что-то наподобие дискуссии, давайте не игнорировать просьбы друг друга и отвечать на просьбы прокомментировать. На основе пдтвержденных фактов, документов, цитат (из первоисточника - на английском, например), видео и т.д. Принимается?


 первоисточник чего ? позиции китая ? у меня его нет.
понедельник покажет лучше всяких слов.  :Smile: 
образ бандеровца - яценюк , продажная крыса. 
сложно его как-то еще описать. 
у вас он , наверное , герой -освободитель украины от тирании россии  :Smile:

----------


## The loser

> охты , а сбу и снбоу это еще и разные кабинеты -  большая политика однако 
> что-то не понятно в сообщении чтоли ? санкции россии , а реакция китая. 
> 
> касаемо однобокости - это не позиции только россии , но также и израиля , китая , японии , индии и как минимум большей части снг


 Какая реакция Китая? Сохранение нейтралитета? Или Китай за Путина вступается уже (тоже не слышал, темнота я)? Какие позиции Израиля, Японии, Индии? Где их официальные заявления? Какие их официальные заявления? Не признают Турчинова, Яценюка и иже с ними? [что творится-то в мире]

----------


## trypo

> Какая реакция Китая? Сохранение нейтралитета? Или Китай за Путина вступается уже (тоже не слышал, темнота я)? Какие позиции Израиля, Японии, Индии? Где их официальные заявления? Какие их официальные заявления? Не признают Турчинова, Яценюка и иже с ними? [что творится-то в мире]


 где ты живешь ?
сохранение нейтралитета  - это официальная позиция цзиньпина ?
я не читал , честно говоря , ради интереса спрашиваю.
хотя раз уж ты упомянул -
покажи где китай признает правительство яценюка .

----------


## Ваня :)

^) Принимается или нет?

----------


## trypo

мой первоисточник - новости с российских телеканалов.
другие источники , документы или что-то еще - это уже на твоих плечах.

----------


## The loser

> где ты живешь ?
> сохранение нейтралитета  - это официальная позиция цзиньпина ?
> я не читал , честно говоря , ради интереса спрашиваю.
> хотя раз уж ты упомянул -
> покажи где китай признает правительство яценюка .


 В России, и даже в том же городе, что и ты, судя по всему.
Как не читал, ты же только что рассказывал про позицию/реакцию Китая?!




> мой первоисточник - новости с российских телеканалов


 Классный у тебя источник) Да ещё и ПЕРВОисточник) Что в каком-то роде и верно - порой они сами же эти новости и генерируют) А вообще всё тогда ясно. Ваня, я думаю, тут нет смысла что-либо доказывать

----------


## trypo

> В России, и даже в том же городе, что и ты, судя по всему.
> Как не читал, ты же только что рассказывал про позицию/реакцию Китая?!


 я живу в ебурге.
я рассказывал про позицию китая преподнесенную проправительственными российскими сми.
возможно , существует некая официальная позиции китая , которая отличается от прароссийской.
возможно , ты имел доступ к таковой и озвучил её , утверждая , что
цзиньпин признает легитимность правительства яценюка.

так ли это ?

----------


## The loser

> я живу в ебурге.
> я рассказывал про позицию китая преподнесенную проправительственными российскими сми.
> возможно , существует некая официальная позиции китая , которая отличается от прароссийской.
> возможно , ты имел доступ к таковой и озвучил её , утверждая , что
> цзиньпин признает легитимность правительства яценюка.
> так ли это ?


 Та же история.
А какая позиция Китая? Кто озвучил твою позицию Китая? Китаец Лю из пригорода Шанхая? Она была официальной или неофициальной? Может, тогда это и не позиция вовсе, а просто слова, сказанные на одном из множества заседаний, форумов. Может, позиция ещё не сформирована. Но наверняка что-то было озвучено каким-то официальным лицом, на заседании совбеза ООН, например. Надо обратиться к интернету за помощью

Во, что я нашел. И источник более-менее нормальный - http://itar-tass.com/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/1002386

----------


## trypo

но даже если опустить эти краски-
и выйти в реальные действия .

мои ожидания :
понедельник (17.03) , россия вводит войска в российский крым для обеспечения безопасности границ ,
сша и ес вводят политические и экономические санкции против россии ( милости просим  :Smile:  , очень жду) , 
возможно украинская армия попытается оказать сопротивление , в результате которого будет полностью уничтожена ( но скорей всего , не хватит смелости) ,
китай отвечает на санкции против россии , требуя немедленного погашения долга сша , в результате чего 
доллар сша исчезает с поверхности земли , как ден.знак , за ним и евро впрочем , а на их место выводятся рубль и юань.
с исчезновение доллара сша тоже исчезает в банкротствах и смуте.

в общем это история не об украине , а о пределе мира ,
украина - просто повод начать игру.

----------


## Ваня :)

Прошу терпения, ато много вопросов.  :Smile:

----------


## The loser

> китай отвечает на санкции против россии , требуя немедленного погашения долга сша , в результате чего 
> доллар сша исчезает с поверхности земли , как ден.знак , за ним и евро впрочем , а на их место выводятся рубль и юань.
> с исчезновение доллара сша тоже исчезает в банкротствах и смуте.


 Это с чего это вдруг? Я в шоке. Я спать. Слава богу, хоть Луна не упадет на Землю

----------


## trypo

лады , у нас уже пол-второго ночи , а завтра на работку с утра.
почитаю ответы завтра   :Smile:

----------


## когда уже

> Но ведь действительно аватар характеризует)


  твоя реакция характеризует. Дай убогому жалкую возможность самоутвердиться, он тут же проявит своё уродство.

----------


## Ваня :)

Для начала общие штуки, которые тяжело подтвердить документами.

1. Понятие "бендеровец", "фашист", "ущемление прав русских/русскоговорящих" - это невероятно, но этого не существует. Фашисты у нас может и есть (я говорю может, потому как не знаю конкретные организации (о "Правом секторе" позже), но их у нас меньше, чем у вас. Я сейчас о питерских и московских скинхедах. Это нельзя подтвердить документами, но есть 2 рецепта, которые мне сейчас падают на ум - приехать в Украину и найти этого "бендеровца". Буду Вам во всем содействовать в его поисках. Поэтому и спрашивал, как он выглядит в глазах россиянина. Второй способ - Траумерей - россиянка, живущая в Украине. Спросить у нее, много ли видела "бендеровцев" и, как ущемляют ее права. Интиресно, что на бытовом уровне, я сталкивался с ущемлением прав украинцев. ) Я как-то подсел на крымские сайты. (Керчь.ФМ - сейчас там комментарии запрещены) Там были комментарии, когда кто-то печатал что-то на украинском, ему говорили: "это русскоязычный сайт, говорите здесь по-русски". ) Если Вы найдете мне факт ущемления прав русских, буду признателен.

2. СМИ. Как Вы оцениваете уровень свободы прессы в России? В каждом выпуске новостей все переворачивается с ног на голову. Каждый выпуск, который Вы мне дадите, я могу опровергнуть десятками альтернативных видео, за исключением 2 случаев, о которых ниже. Интерпретация информации не выдерживает никакой критики, но изминение хронологии событий или подмена видео - это уже совсем неприлично.  :Frown:  Некоторое, что приходит на ум. 

 - Выпуск программы с Киселевым еще в самом начале событий (http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=2TmGRWwr1mI). В программе товарищ говорит, что после столкновений на ул. Банковой, "Беркут" разогнал студентов. В то время, как сначала был силовой разгон студентов (30 ноября), последствием чего стало то, что киевляне вышли на улицы и были столкновения на Банковой (1 декабря).

 - Беженцы на границе с Россией. http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=AEA19lV9IKQ На самом деле кадры с очередью машин - это граница с Польшей.

 - Столкновения в Крыму. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSZT0UVy8Aw На самом деле, добро пожаловать на Европейскую площадь в Киеве в дни противостояний с "Беркутом". Кадры от туда. )

и так далее... 

Отдельно еще вспоминается пресс-конференция Президента России в Ново-Огорево http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwspcvY5kvg. Снова можно спорить об интерпритациях и всем том бреде о ситуации в Киеве (в котором, я к слову живу), но когда человек говорит, что наш гарант дал приказ вывести милицию из центра Киева (милиция была выведена приказом нового министра МВД через день после побега гаранта) или когда он говорит, что в Крыму нет российских военных, а все это самооборона Крыма (с ручными пулеметами, АК, на "Тиграх" и Камазах с российскими номерами) - это... без комментариев, короче. Ну, то есть, с юридической точки зрения - это правильно, но мы же говорим о правде?


Короч, по списку...

1. "оружие в руках криминала, правый сектор - в основном сопляки с промытыми мозгами"...

Мое отношение к правому сектору - негативное. Я бы выразился, что это молодые пацаны, которые хотят похвастаться (перед друзьями, девушкой), какие они революционеры, мол бросили коктейль в "Беркут". Но... они не являются силой, начавшей революцию. Двигатель революции на майдане - это средний класс, и интиллигенция разного уровня. К которой неизбежно (особенно, когда видна победа) примазывается много сомнительных людей. Но двигатель майдана - мирные (как ни странно Вам это слышать) люди. С идеей правового государства, с идеей противостояния корупции, милицейскому и чиновническому беспределу. Были бы Вы на Майдане, видели бы это все своими глазами. Но отдельно по "правому сектору" - они позиционируют себя, как антиимперское "движение". Проще говоря - они против ВОССОИДИНЕНИЯ (по Солженицыну).

2. "история с попыткой ограбить банк автоматчиками - выдумка российской пропаганды?" 

Это именно то, что я не буду опровергать в сообщениях российских СМИ. Версии две - это люди, которые представляются "правым сектором". Это и есть "правый сектор". Сюда же можно добавить выходки Саши Белого (и мое раздражение, что многие прооппозиционные СМИ уклонялись от этой темы) в Ривненской области и случаи мародерства в Киеве. Это факт. Но, поверте, если Саша Белый будет продолжать в том же духе, его и весь "правый сектор" "вынесут" сами майдановцы. Их основная часть. Они не за "это" стояли. И об этом Вам скажет 90% майдановцев. 95 - 98% майдановцев - это не "правый сектор", а обычные люди, стоявшие (скопирую) с идеей правового государства, с идеей противостояния корупции, милицейскому и чиновническому беспределу. Боюсь только их снова обманут.  :Smile: 

3. "референдум крыма - нелигитимен -исходя из каких соображений ? народу на этой территории нельзя волеизъявлятся?"

- исходя из Будапештского меморандума (http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91%...B4%D1%83%D0%BC) по которому в 1994 году Россия(!), США, Великобритания стали гарантами териториальной целосности Украины и ее суверенитета в обмен на сдачу Украиной 3 по велечине в мире ядерного потенциала. Думаю, в российском СМИ о нем не вспомнили ни разу. Подчеркиваю - Россия - гарант(!) териториальной целосности Украины.

Как Вы относитесь к фразе "договора с Россией не стоят и бумаги, на которой написаны!". Простите за такой вопрос. Но ее актуальность сейчас подтверждена.

- исходя из соображений Конституции (референдум о целосности проводится на общенациональном уровне)

- исходя из того, что он будет проходить под дулами автоматов, без присутствия прессы (в Крыму нет возможности работать украинским и западным журналистам - только находясь в военских частях Украины (которые в российских СМИ к слову объявили добровольно сдавшимися  :Smile: ) и с некоторым риском на улицах в больших городах. В других случаях их просто не пускают в Крым и/или избивают), также в Крым не пускают западных наблюдателей. Только российским журналистам - дорога всюду открыта. Видимо, для объективности.  :Smile: 

- исходя из того, что бюллетени абсолютно без защиты и напечатаны просто на белой бумаге.

И от себя. Люди, находящиеся сейчас на постах премьера и главы парламента Крыма, оба с криминальным шлейфом Чего от них ожидать? И я - за то, чтобы они жили, где и как хотели. Чтоб пеняли только на себя. Меня в этой истории возмущает лишь цинизм России в части пропаганды. Но это я от себя.

4. "вы собираетесь вводить войска в крым и очевидно убивать крымчан , пусть это наемники будут делать -
но мочить то крымчан будут вместе с русскими - или не собираетесь вводить войска ?"

"Бендеровцы" идут убивать крымчан.  :Smile:  Куда уж очевидней. Мы же "бендеровцы". Нам лишь бы крымчан и русских убить. Без комментариев. ^) Но, если серьезно - Геббельсовская пропаганда. Бред. Войска врят ли в Крым введут. Там все позиции уже заняты российскими. Зависит от обстоятельств. Но, черт побери, Вы правда думаете, что Украина хочет ввести войска, чтобы убивать крымчан???? Это у вас в голове после просмотра телевизора? Опять простодушно спрашиваю для того, чтобы понять мнение россиянина.

5. "маневры вашей армии - опять российская пропаганда?"

Это учения. Теоретически, на случай крымского сценария в восточной Украине.

----------


## Ваня :)

6. "но вопрос главный один - почему крымчане не имеют право выразить свои права через референдум ?
с евронаблюдателями и прочими законными аттрибутами"

Имеют. Я лично только - "за". С круглыми столами, обсуждением и т.д. Только евронаблюдателей они к себе не пускают. ) Только российских журналистов. )

7. "ваш коммендант майдана впустил снайперов, которые убивали ваших же майдановцев, и теперь он на должности председателя совета безопсности уркаины (опечатка по фрейду, но звучит) это ваш выбор ? эти люди - выбор украины ? олигархи-губернаторы ? это были цели вашей борьбы?"

Доказательства? 

Вообще, версий несколько.

- стреляли просто снайперы из рядов силовиков. То, что в людей из АК стреляли силовики - неопрвержимо - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g96sVbWtNxo, 

- снайперы третьей стороны.

а) со стороны власти (или даже российские спецслужбы). Для усиления столкновений и введения чрезвычайного положения.

б) стрелял кто-то по заказу кого-то из оппозиции.

Но, нужны доказательства. А так - это все равно, что я скажу что стрелял президент России.

Доказаным можно считать только первое.

Олигархи губернаторы - это ответ на пропаганду о фашизме. Ведь она сильна и на востоке страны. Мол, смотрите, мы, "фашисты", ставим губернатором русскоговорящего еврея. (После этого, кстати, правительство начали называть сионистским  :Smile: ). Ну, и эти люди - имеют влияние в своих регионах. Это, скорее, вынужденный шаг, для успокоения ситуации.

8. Оффициальная позиция Китая - http://www.fmprc.gov.cn/eng/xwfw/s2510/t1133558.shtml О действиях Китая в случае введения санкций ничего не знаю.

Индия - самая стремная для Украины позиция - http://articles.economictimes.indiat...lack-sea-fleet - но я так понимаю, российские СМИ слова о легитимных интиресах России раздули до уровня напутствия

Израиль - http://www.timesofisrael.com/breakin...cy-in-ukraine/

Япония - тут Вы загнули - http://www.japantoday.com/category/p...s-ukraine-move

СНГ. Кто поддержал Россию из СНГ? Кажется, все покорно молчат.  :Smile: 

Знаю только о Казахстане и Беларуси, которые поддержали целостность Украины. И о Беларуси, которая готова предоставить России 15 самолетов из-за "активности на ее границах сил НАТО" (бацька).

9. "вы уже начали евреев мочить синагоги жгете."

Что за бред?  :Smile:  Дайте ссылочку.  :Smile: 

10. "на западе украины еще остались адекватные люди."

Что значит остались? ) А куда пропала остальная часть? На западе Украины очень дружелюбные люди. Единственная возможность проверить - приехать и посмотреть. На востоке - все, по моему опыту, стремнее - разные менталитеты. Это мое ИМХО. Мне больше нравится запад. Даже на уровне частоты использования мата. ^)

11. "образ бандеровца - яценюк , продажная крыса. сложно его как-то еще описать. у вас он , наверное , герой -освободитель украины от тирании россии"

) Хочется 250-ый раз акцентировать внимание на том, что я вне политики и уж точно не за кого-то из политиков. И что я тот еще критик. Например, мне мягко говоря, не нравятся некоторые кадровые назначения людей, которые себя уже скомпроментировали. И много у меня вопросов к нынешней власти. Хотя она проработала всего то 2 недели. Короч, я точно не фанат сего персонажа. Однако же интиресно, что значит сравнение с крысой. И все же, если можно, почему сей персонаж является "бендеровцем"? Что в его действиях или предполагаемых скрытых намерениях представляется россиянину?

12. Нынешнее правительство не признает только(!) Россия. Никто другой не сказал ничего против. Если сказал, дайте инфо.

13. "доллар сша исчезает с поверхности земли , как ден.знак , за ним и евро впрочем , а на их место выводятся рубль и юань." 

Это Вы тоже серьезно?


Фух...  :Smile:  Нудновато, наверное...

----------


## The loser

> твоя реакция характеризует. Дай убогому жалкую возможность самоутвердиться, он тут же проявит своё уродство.


 Ну, если ты самоутверждаешься за счет писулек в интернете, то это явно не мой случай. Да и в чем вообще мне утверждаться, я в крайне убогом состоянии все последние годы нахожусь, мне давно не в чем и нет смысла самоутверждаться. Просто иногда позволяю себе высказать свое искреннее мнение, понимая, что оно не стоит и гроша, потому что я ни в коем разе не могу считаться нормальным членом общества. И скорее твоя реакция, состоящая сплошь из прямых оскорблений, похожа на болезненное самоутверждение. Вообще, мой первый пост был по большей мере шуточным, вполне соответствующим духу и настроению форума, так что не надо принимать все так близко к сердцу. И если я задел твои чувства по отношению к гуру, то мне очень жаль. В конце концов, все равно у каждого из нас есть коморка, или по крайней мере уголок, где стоит портрет нацлидера со свечкой, которому всегда можно помолиться или обратиться в трудный жизненный момент. Такое есть у каждого, даже если человек не признаётся в этом и всячески отрицает свою приверженность идеям лидера...

----------


## Dementiy

Участники суицид-форума обсуждают возможные варианты решения геополитических вопросов.

Картина, достойная кисти великого художника.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Traumerei

> Участники суицид-форума обсуждают возможные варианты решения геополитических вопросов.
> 
> Картина, достойная кисти великого художника.


 Уже написана :  :Smile:

----------


## Traumerei

Рассмотрим парочку тезисов  :Smile: 




> Траумерей - россиянка, живущая в Украине. Спросить у нее, много ли видела "бендеровцев" и, как ущемляют ее права.


 Понимаю..."в любви и на войне все средства хороши"  :Smile:  Даже разглашение _полуконфеденциальной_ информации о месторасположении и _гражданстве_ ничего не подозревающей Traumerei не воспрещено  :Smile:  Вы бы ещё дополнили, что живёт она на улице Советов ( в знак нынешней лояльности к "коммунистической пропаганде")  Но могу однозначно сказать -  в Касталии право иностранных студентов выражаться на родном языке в данный момент не ущемляется, а напротив, со стороны магистров ради них делаются некоторые "позитивные" исключения. Даже местные "националисты" (коих лично знаю в количестве 1 шт.)  делают такие исключения. В дополнение: обучение в Касталии для Traumerei обходится в такую же сумму как и для рядового украинского студента, в то время как гости из "солнечных стран" выкладывают на порядок больше. По-моему это замечательная иллюстрация выражения тёплых чувств к россиянам. Помимо того нам всегда готовы предоставить общежитие, что порой бывает недоступно для коренного населения. В гостеприимности Украины пока сомневаться не приходится. 




> против ВОССОИДИНЕНИЯ (по Солженицыну)


 В мире наблюдается явная тенденция к глобализации. Рано или поздно Украину куда-нибудь да присоединят. Или, при самом лучшем раскладе, она кого-нибудь к себе приберёт (Народная мудрость - "Дай Бог нашему теляти да волка поймати"  :Smile: )




> договора с Россией не стоят и бумаги, на которой написаны!


 о, mein lieber Freund, и кто же это сказал ? Железный канцлер страны, в которой через пару десятков лет забудут все заветы и будут заманивать иных "лучшей жизнью" в камерах с циклоном-Б. Однако на мой взгляд в том конкретном случае идеология была лишь "дополнением" к истинным планам - экономическим интересам.  И всё же в звучании этой фразы явно видна _ирония_. Страна - это не цельный организм, а "сборная солянка" из самых различных людей, порой самих себя отрицающих и самим себе противоречащих. Ошибочно рассматривать такие системы в рамках "чёрно-белого"




> в Крым не пускают западных наблюдателей.


 А вот это, простите, неправда ! Сама лично наблюдала по телевидению земли Нижняя Саксония "живой репортаж" из Крыма. Было это максимум пару недель назад. Корреспондент рассказывала, что не видит никаких русских танков на улицах Таврики. 




> На востоке - разные менталитеты.


 Язык - важная часть мышления (занимает меня этот вопрос) А "восток" почти развалины Вавилонской башни - матери  семидесяти языков; L. и вовсе интернациональный город - коллекция ментальностей  :Smile:  Однако это не есть плохо.




> Нынешнее правительство не признает только(!) Россия


 Расскажите, а кто его признаёт ? Я лично воспринимаю Украину как сироту без батьки до самых майских выборов. "Временное правительство" ставленников - правительство лишь наполовину и отнюдь не выражение демократических стремлений.

----------


## Ваня :)

Tram. Пару недель назад их там и не было.  :Smile: 

И сейчас танков пока еще нет.  :Smile:

----------


## Ваня :)

^) Блин, пацаны и девченкиии! Я когда печатал предпредыдущий пост и представления не имелл... Короче, только что меня занесло на Вести.ру Я давно уже не бывал на таких ресурсах. А на нем не бывал ранее вообще.... Это капец...  :Smile:  Этот идиотизм Вы слышыте каждый день...??? И воспринимаете сколь нибудь серьезно???? Скажите свое мнение о "Вестях". Если вы правда сию шизофрению воспринимаете сколь-нибудь серьезно/// Тогда мне вообще нечего не имеет смысла говорить.  :Smile:  Правда/// я на этой теме ставлю точку. ^)

----------


## The loser

> *мой первоисточник - новости с российских телеканалов*


 


> Классный у тебя источник) Да ещё и ПЕРВОисточник) Что в каком-то роде и верно - порой они сами же эти новости и генерируют) *А вообще, всё тогда ясно. Ваня, я думаю, тут нет смысла что-либо доказывать*


 Отсюда

----------


## когда уже

> Ну, если ты самоутверждаешься


  ещё один любитель перевести стрелки. 



> И если я задел твои чувства по отношению к гуру


  наверно себе очень нравишься, такой саркастичный, рубитель правду в матку...моя реакция - это ответ, на вякание всех любителей "правды", "освободителей от тиранов" и прочих хомячков, смело пишущих в инете своё Мнение. Как не крути Путин - это сильный человек и политик, который с большим скрипом но что-то делает. На Россию, в масштабах мировой политики стали смотреть не как на униженную страну, а считаться с её мнением...но всегда находятся любители кинуть какашку.




> Вообще, мой первый пост был по большей мере шуточным


  почему сразу об этом не написал, тогда бы вопросов не  было бы.

----------


## когда уже

Кстати Ваня вы спрашивали насчёт того сталкивался ли кто с бендеровцами и с ущемлением прав русских? Я сталкивался. ) И не раз, т.к. некоторое время жил во Львове...Русские СМИ конечно нагнетают, но сейчас создаётся усиленно другой миф украинскими сми - мол проблем с ущемлением русских в Украине нет, ну просто идилия. Но это же не так ))

----------


## Игорёк

я недавно слышал что у путина рейтинг подскачил с 45 до 74%, и это после подорожания сигарет и водки ? ага.. конечно... Телек, радио и сайты типа вести ру юзать вообще не стоит. Ваня, ты прав.

----------


## когда уже

если бы водка и сигареты подорожали бы раза в 3, в моих глазах его рейтинг бы ещё больше вырос )

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> моя реакция - это ответ, на вякание всех любителей "правды", "освободителей от тиранов" и прочих хомячков, смело пишущих в инете своё Мнение. Как не крути Путин - это сильный человек и политик, который с большим скрипом но что-то делает.


 Ты считаешь  путина молодцом, а  они  дерьмом, оба  выражаете  своё  мнение. В  чём проблема-то.

----------


## Ваня :)

Фух... (насчет "Вестей")... )

когда уже, давайте с Вами на "ты". А как они проявлялись? И может Вы мне опишете сего персонажа? Все никак ни у кого не допрошусь. Это снова простодушные вопросы. Мне интиресно видеть ситуацию глазами россиянина. До этого никто не смог предоставить факт ущемления прав русских. Как бы у кого не просили. Вообще никакого. Не говоря уж о том, чтоб под этим поводом вводить войска (вот уже есть сообщения о высадке на материковой Украине - в херсонской области - за достоверность информации головой не отвечаю). Так что Вы можете стать первым. Я Вам обещаю, если Вы скажете что-то существенное, что можно будет чем-то подтвердить, Ваша история окажется на ТВ (в формате обсуждения на каком-нибудь из телемарафонов, как первый прецендент)). ) Хотя, на тотальное ущемление прав украинцев в Крыму всем наплевать. Семь украинских школ, одна украиноязычная газета. При около 25% украинского населения.

и еще один такой ньюанс. Когда эти ущемления имели место быть? ) (спрашиваю совершенно по другому поводу).

Ну и надо бы Traumerei ответить. Хоть она и не сказала о Вестях ниче. )

Трам, Вам бы в украинсукю политику. ) Отчего парочку? А не все? ) Но более всего мне интересно Ваше, как представительницы определенного мировозрения, мнение о мотивах людей с криминальным прошлым во власти. Не диссидентов.  :Smile: 

1. Ну Вы сами эту информацию расскрыли в этой же теме ранее. А то, что Вы россиянка - видно за версту.  :Smile: 

2. В том то и дело, что в России многим мила идея воссоидинения, а в Украине - нет. И у Украины нет никакого желания кого-то к себе присоединять. Ну, ВОССОИДИНЕНИЕ - не равно "глобализация". Так Вы империалистка?  :Smile: 

3. Взяли все на Бисмарка свалили. ) Я ж только говорил, что сие выражение подтвердилось (видимо, далеко не первый раз в мировой истории) в данном конкретном случае. И договор не средний. А разоружение взамен на гарантию целосности. Вот, разоружились - ну а вот и гарант появился. Вместо того, чтобы сказать себе ай-йай-йай, Вы Бисмарка виноватым сделали. ) Гад такой - сказал, тоже мне. )

Ну и мы же эту фразу условно сему товарищу приписываем?  :Smile:  Не забывая, что по иным версиям ей более 200 лет.

4. Все, с кем Украина нынче ведет какие-либо переговоры в любых сферах. 

Но, ваще хотел бы Ваш совет. Гарант сбегает в Россию, правительство сбегает (не знаю, куда, скорее всего, что туда же). Украина остается без власти. Предлагаете в таком положении и остаться? Или может чтобы гарант и правительство работали из России?  :Smile:  Интиресно Ваше мнение...

----------


## The loser

> ещё один любитель


 Что-то у тебя одни враги кругом. Спокойнее, терпимее к чужому мнению надо быть, да и вообще к словам. Вот, согласен с Хрустальной принцессой, высказавшимся выше.
Правда, о чем тут говорить, если изначально для тебя позиция, отличная от твоей, - вяканье, блеянье и какашка. Думаю, с таким человеком любому будет непросто общаться, что в интернете, что в реале

----------


## Traumerei

Ваня, никогда ничего не делайте через нежелание. По крайней мере в отношении к Traumerei.




> При около 25% украинского населения.


 Что вы подразумеваете под "украинским населением"? Признаюсь Вам честно, пока нахожусь в Украине - считаю себя тоже "украинским населением"  :Smile:  




> До этого никто не смог предоставить факт ущемления прав русских.


 На самом деле это не совсем так. Пару лет назад мне попадалась единичная информация в интернете об избиении в западных областях за разговоры на русском. Или вот, хоть и не по теме, но тоже имело место быть (2011 г.) - http://nnm.me/blogs/hohloff_UA/vo_lv...li_kommunista/ 

Если Вы попросите дать оценку, то услышите, что даже такие факты не меняют существенно моего дружелюбного отношения к "Правобережной Украине", поскольку "в любой семье не без урода", а по уродам судить обо всех - мягко говоря, не честно. К тому же Вы и сами, помнится, делились впечатлениями от встречи с "неправильными националистами", говорящими на русском  :Smile:   Для равновесия дополню - на "востоке" тоже некогда имела место быть агрессия, однако здесь украинцы и россияне были единодушны, избив студентов из "солнечных стран" (тоже единичный случай) 

"Вести" меня не интересуют. Жадно тянусь к вечному, а не к ложным потребностям, которые и удовлетворяют мастистые СМИ всех стран, языков и народов. Доказательство собственной правоты тоже не имеет особенной ценности, поскольку сама знаю, что не верблюд  :Smile: 




> мнение о мотивах людей с криминальным прошлым во власти.


 Чтобы никто не обольщался, Traumerei полагает, что в любой ситуации мотивы людей являются ЛИЧНЫМИ (личность = личина). Относительно конкретики сказать не могу, поскольку слишком велик разброс для оптимизации и вынесения вердикта.




> А то, что Вы россиянка - видно за версту.


 Да, я раскрыла  информацию о месторасположении, потому и не обратила на то _особого внимания_. Цікаво знати, откуда же видно, что я - россиянка ? К тому же Вы сами говорите то, о чём не имеете достоверной информации (я же Вам паспорт не показывала, верно ?) А может Traumerei - немка ? Или марсианка ? Потому - голову с плеч за такие дела  :Smile:  




> ВОССОИДИНЕНИЕ - не равно "глобализация"


 Воссоединение - один из способов глобализации. На самом деле изначально сия война - это борьба за рынки. Люди и идеология каким-то невообразимым образом  приплелись, оттого и вышло то, что вышло. Но давайте сместим центр тяжести...  Скажите, разве Вам не хотелось бы, чтобы такая богатая ресурсами (выгодная) страна как Россия присоединилась к Украине ?  :Smile:  

Основная идея была не в создании из Бисмарка виновного. Его слова для меня не несут никакой информативной ценности в данном конкретном случае. Во-первых потому, что я против, чтобы кого-либо обижали (тем более в рамках страны), а во-вторых памятую: " не всё то правда, что говорили римляне или греки" Если фразу "перевести" на язык смыслов, то можно увидеть - ничего хорошего или доброго она не несёт.




> Интиресно Ваше мнение...


 По-моему, управление государством из другой страны нежизнеспособно. Что это за правитель, который боится своего народа ? Я предлагаю лишь "делить на два" все директивы "временного правительства".

----------


## Ваня :)

О "нежелании" не понял. )

Трам, дайте мне хоть сколь-нибудь авторитетную информацию по этому случаю. Типа сведения независимых очевидцев, видео... Давать ссылки на ЭТО - все равно, что ссылаться на "Вести".Вы - человек из вне, и можете не знать некоторых особенностей некоторых людей наших. Вот я Вам и расскажу. Пользователь под ником hohloff цитирует члена "Русского единства" (кои являются злостными крымскими сепаратистами), что молодые люди из ВО "Свобода" (а кто ж как не они?)) избивали во Львове (а где ж как не там?)) дедушку ветерана (а кого ж как не дедушку? )), пришедшего поклонится героям. Вам это ничего не напоминает? ) "Они залили кровью всю страну, они превратили ее в руины, они бьют наших женщин и насилуют наших детей! И они идут сюда" (цитата листовки приблизительная) - Это тоже творчество "Русского единства".  :Smile: 

Думаете, меня не смешит/раздражает, как некоторые из "правого сектора" иногда рассказывают, как они в количестве 40 чел без огнестрельного оружия, забарикадировавшись отбивались от тысячи вооруженных до зубов пророссийских активистов, которые бросали в них боевые гранаты?  :Smile: 

Та же история может быть и по Вашим единичным случаям. В западных областях достаточно людей разговаривают на русском. Избить русскоговорящих могли, но явно не за язык. ) Или это какой-то особый случай. Поэтому и прошу информацию. ) 

Но я вижу, Вы старались. В 2011 откопали.  :Wink: 

"Украинское население" - это ж для Вас. Ведь "этнические украинцы" для Вас - оксюморон. )

Головой отвечаю за то, то Вы россиянка. ^) Видно потому, какая у Вас информация об Украине и некоторых украинцах (типа определенных политиков). Такое восприятие может быть приобретено только в России и нигде больше.  :Wink: 

Мне бы не хотелось. Я бы пол страны отдал бы сам. )

Оставим Бисмарка в покое и спросим по другому... Как Вы оцениваете поступок России, как государства (или ее власти), которая гарантировала Украине в обмен на разоружение, суверинитет и неприкосновенность границ, подписав соответствующий международный меморандум? Теперь Украина в результате действий "гаранта" и просто "братской" страны теряет и територию, и суверинитет? Просто так на нее ополчились другие страны? Но действия России вчера таки поддержала первая страна. Северная Корея. ) И по случаю, как Вы оцениваете слова президента об отсутствии в Крыму российских войск? ) Мне интиресно Ваше мнение, как христианки. )

----------


## Traumerei

Объясняю  :Smile: 




> надо бы Traumerei ответить


 " Есть в слове "нужно" запах нужника" - Е. Евтушенко. Нужно и надо - синонимы. Это не желание придраться, просто объясняю пути своего  мышления. Потому и говорю, если Вы делаете объяснения не по личному желанию, а "через силу"  ради какой-то "сверхцели" - то овчинка выделки не стоит, или, возращаясь к Бисмарку...  :Smile:  

 То, что авторитетно для меня, может не являться авторитетом для Вас... расскажите, каковы критерии объективности? 




> сведения независимых очевидцев


 Независимый очевидец - мёртвый очевидец. У иных, опять же, личные интересы, потому возникает лишь борьба за авторитетность того или иного источника. Оно нам надо ? Пусть сами за то борются. 
Видимо, как на востоке боятся " бандеровцев", так на западе опасаются "Русского единства" А что, гармония...  :Smile:  




> это какой-то особый случай


 Да, полагаю, именно так и было. 




> "Украинское население" - это ж для Вас. Ведь "этнические украинцы" для Вас - оксюморон. )


 Честно признаться, не в силах постигнуть сути ни первого, ни второго  :Smile:  
В общем-то у меня мировоззрение, позаимствованное у Маяковского:
"- Среди русских я чувствую себя русским, среди грузин - грузином...
- А среди дураков? - вдруг кто-то выкрикнул из зала.
- А среди дураков я впервые."




> Я бы пол страны отдал бы сам.


 Снова выступаете за федерацию ?




> Как Вы оцениваете поступок России, как государства (или ее власти)


 Любой "вечный мир"/ "пакт о ненападении" рано или поздно нарушается. Да, безусловно, это - плохо. Но с другой стороны стагнация так же неблагоприятна, особенно если появляются "тайные общества недовольных", например вышеупомянутые "Свобода" или "Русское единство". Тогда нарушение старого уклада почти неизбежный\необратимый процесс.




> как Вы оцениваете слова президента об отсутствии в Крыму российских войск?


 Никак. Чего не знаю - того не знаю. Моряки там всегда были.

P.S. Границу с Россией закрыли.

----------


## Ваня :)

^) ХОЧУ ответить и спросить у Траумерей!

Искал свое пособие по теленовостям. Но видимо, я сжег его или выбросил его со всем остальным. Хотел перепечатать сюда критерии объективности в теленовостях... Но по памяти боюсь что-то забыть. Но, если говорить о новостях, то вспоминаем самое простое... Разные точки зрения. Но у нас тут есть опасность - точка зрения "неадекват" (как текст из листовки "Русского единства") может восприняться ке0м-то, как просто точка зрения. В других же случаях может идти, как прием "сам себе синхрон". Проверка из минимум трех источников (источников, а не ретрансляторов). И избежание оценок и эмоциональных составляющих (эмоционально окрашенных слов) в тексте - только факты.

Только не федерация!  :Smile:  Можете представить себе разновекторную федерацию? :Smile:  Это ж Вам не США и не Германия, и не Россия будет. Еще больше друг друга обвинять во всех бедах будут.

Мое сказочное представление. Всех провосточных - на восток, всех прозападных - на запад. По принципу пропорциональности (количество желающих - количество територии). И - два государства. ) Из Крыма всех украинцев тож забрать к себе. Проблема только с татарами. У них есть понятие "Земля Предков". Это единственная причина, почему я не говорю: "Кемска волость? Да пусть забирают на здоровье. Я-то думал, Господи!"  :Smile: 

Рано или поздно... То есть, плохо, но нормально? Скажите, а если украинцы таки станут "бАндеровцами" и будут вести партизанскую войну (Вы учите историю и знаете, что опыт очень большой), что скажете? Это же будет фашизм?  :Smile:  Или Вы снова предложите Вас любить? Отдельное "спасибо", кроме "гарантий", за "братское" нападение в период смены власти после того, как "наш" гарант и правительство сбежало со всем бюджетом. Оставив в казне 4 млн. грн. (10 коп на человека) и долг около 2000 дол на человека. ^)

И еще... Если бы, чисто теоретически-гипотетически, Президент РФ говорил бы, что в Крыму российских военных нет (не морпехов, которые должны исполнять договор о ЧФ РФ, а других), представим себе такую ситуацию, а на самом деле были бы. Как бы Вы это оценили? )

----------


## qwe



----------


## Traumerei

*qwe*, 
В видео понравился высказанный факт, что к третьему поколению имена революционеров уже никто и не помнит. (Плохой метод для ищущих славы)

Не понравилась идея, будто Россия не должна "приписывать" себе победу над фашизмом. Это естественный и закономерный исторический процесс, который никого не обязан возмущать. Вон французы тоже считают, что именно благодаря их партизанскому противостоянию победа во второй мировой принадлежит Франции  :Smile:  Давайте соберемся бывшим составом СССР и докажем им обратное  :Wink:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Что-то у тебя одни враги кругом. Спокойнее, терпимее к чужому мнению надо быть, да и вообще к словам. Вот, согласен с Хрустальной принцессой, высказавшимся выше.
> Правда, о чем тут говорить, если изначально для тебя позиция, отличная от твоей, - вяканье, блеянье и какашка. Думаю, с таким человеком любому будет непросто общаться, что в интернете, что в реале


 В  реале-то  всё  просто)  В  инете  уже  вопрос.  

Интернет  это  непривычная  атмосфера  для таких  людей  -  объяснять  неохота, хочется  врезать,  а нельзя.  
Такие   долго  привыкают   к интернет-культуре.  Ну  или  сваливают  как   ламер.

----------


## когда уже

> когда уже, давайте с Вами на "ты". А как они проявлялись? И может Вы мне опишете сего персонажа? Все никак ни у кого не допрошусь. Это снова простодушные вопросы. Мне интиресно видеть ситуацию глазами россиянина. До этого никто не смог предоставить факт ущемления прав русских. Как бы у кого не просили. Вообще никакого. Не говоря уж о том, чтоб под этим поводом вводить войска (вот уже есть сообщения о высадке на материковой Украине - в херсонской области - за достоверность информации головой не отвечаю). Так что Вы можете стать первым. Я Вам обещаю, если Вы скажете что-то существенное, что можно будет чем-то подтвердить, Ваша история окажется на ТВ (в формате обсуждения на каком-нибудь из телемарафонов, как первый прецендент)). ) Хотя, на тотальное ущемление прав украинцев в Крыму всем наплевать. Семь украинских школ, одна украиноязычная газета. При около 25% украинского населения.
> 
> и еще один такой ньюанс. Когда эти ущемления имели место быть? ) (спрашиваю совершенно по другому поводу).


 *Ваня*, ты спрашиваешь как они проявлялись? Проявлялись на бытовом уровне, когда мы ещё детьми были, что-то не поделили, а мне в ответ - москаль. Проявлялись в том, что ко мне подходили ультрасы (они себя так называли) , что то спрашивали, а когда я им отвечал, требовали чтобы я отвечал им на украинском. Есть ещё примеры, но и этого достаточно.    Описание персонажа? Обычные люди, ток с кашей в голове). Ни рогов, ни пламени из рта у них нет). Правда последний раз был на Украине лет 10 назад, но очень сомневаюсь, что что-то изменилось к лучшему. Насчёт того, что тебя интересует мнение россиянина...всё таки я был долгое время гражданином Украины и знаю кое что о жизни там не по рассказам )

----------


## когда уже

> В реале-то всё просто) В инете уже вопрос.]


  ты же им не живешь, а пишешь, что в реале всё просто, или я ошибаюсь? Там всё намного сложнее, чем здесь). Там есть такое понятие как ответственность. А культурой ты называешь возможность любого морального урода писать всё что угодно и чувствовать себя в безопасности.
Это ИМХО, не бойся за свою шкурку, а то тебе всюду мерещится - щас тебя бить будут )))

----------


## trypo

> Уважаемые читатели, я хотел бы предложить вашему вниманию некоторые мысли, посетившие мою голову в процессе просмотра и обдумывания некоторых материалов. Складывается мнение, что всё, происходящее на Украине в марте 2014 года, имеет значительное сходство с событиями, происходившими в Германии в июне 1934-го...


 ...



> Что сейчас мы имеем на Украине?
> 
>  Триглав (точнее, наверное, трипень) во власти, который никто толком не поддерживает и который не имеет авторитета. Более того, наличествует отсутствие единства в этом самом трипне. Один орет о введении виз с Россией, второй через некоторое время отменяет. Примеров — множество.
> 
>  Фактически парализована структура охраны правопорядка. Прокуратуры — нет. МВД — нет. Спецподразделений — нет. (Докатились, функции «Беркута» выполняли «Титаны», охрана президента. Хорошо, хоть они еще остались.)
> 
>  Кто и как поддерживает правопорядок, мы уже в курсе. И вот с этого момента начинаю подробнее. Что же осталось?
> 
>  1. «Правый сектор». Большое количество вооруженных людей, которые не собираются оружие сдавать. Просьбу (именно просьбу, это меканье требованием назвать нельзя) Яценюка они просто игнорировали. Но ПС — это уже не тот ПС, который был месяц назад. Он явно расколот на две части. Часть первая — Ярош. Со всеми вытекающими отсюда последствиями.
> ...

----------


## The loser

Очередной дешевый пропагандистский текстик с претензией на уникальную аналитику и взгляд великого мыслителя)




> Складывается мнение, что всё, происходящее на Украине в марте 2014 года, имеет значительное сходство с событиями, происходившими в Германии в июне 1934-го...


 А мне больше всего всё происходящее напоминает аннексию Германией Австрии и Судетской области Чехии в 1938, например, и что с того?)

----------


## trypo

действительно дешевый текстик , лишенный каких либо основных положений  :Smile: 

оружие с частей не разворовали ,
правый сектор - страшилка для россиян ,
яруш - герой украинских комиксов ,
все события , преданный огласке в россии , как то силовое увольнение депутатами главы одного из фед. каналов украины , попытки молодчиков снятия с должности глав врача детской больницы , силовой захват в присутствии сил мвд одного из ликеро водочных заводов , наезды на поставщиков нефтепродуктов -
все эти и множество других событий 
снимались на территории рф , с участием граждан рф , с единой целью озлобить отношение жителей рф к украинцам.
сами то они и понятия не имеют , что у них в стране происходят такие события.

даже если оставить политику ,
как людям то , простым украинцам живется в таких условиях ?
когда ни закона , ни безопасности , ничего нет.
страшно представить , жить и бояться , что сегодня подойдет пара молодчиков "с майдана" и заберут жизнь и имущество , по праву силы , по праву оружия в руках.

----------


## The loser

> как людям то , простым украинцам живется в таких условиях ?
> когда ни закона , ни безопасности , ничего нет.
> страшно представить , жить и бояться , что сегодня подойдет пара молодчиков "с майдана" и заберут жизнь и имущество , по праву силы , по праву оружия в руках.


 Невыносимо живётся, вон *Ваня* уже на стену лезет. То ли дело при Януковиче было - торжество закона и справедливости) Да и в России сплошной закон и безопасность - в суде ничего никогда не докажешь, и всегда есть вероятность подорваться в очередном теракте - власть не может обеспечить самого элементарного

----------


## trypo

ты походу явный противник россии.
дело твое , переубеждать не собираюсь.

я живу в россии и умру в россии.
если тебе так нужен запад , россия без тебя проживет.
я за путина и за существующую власть.

----------


## Ваня :)

когда уже, это ж дети. и "ультрас" 10-летней давности - это в большинстве гопники, которым лишь бы к чему придолбаться. Ко мне как то во Львове придолбались русскоговрящие скинхеды (не шутка). Еле отмазала местная девченка. Так же помню тетку в магазине, которая посмотрела на нас с недоверием, когда мы попросили у нее что-то на русском. Только вот на востоке страны для украиноязычного (если он еще и свои политвзгляды определенные выразит) может все закончится печальней.  :Frown:  А о Крыме и говорить не приходится. Там повсеместно всегда нарушались права украиноязычного населения (вспомним, хотя бы пример со школами и местными СМИ).

Украина три раза с начала конфликта призывала ввести в Украину в общем и в Крым в частности наблюдателей от ОБСЕ. Ну, чтоб рассмотреть ситуацию с правами человека. Россия там имеет право вето. И вот все 56 стран голосуют за введение, Россия накладывает вето.  :Wink:  Это с чего вдруг? Чтоб ОБСЕ не смогла увидеть нарушения прав русскоговорящих в Крыму? И вот на 4 раз (вчера, кажется) Россия согласилась. Только теперь РФ считает Крым российским и знач, наблюдателям туда нельзя.  :Wink: 


Я почему спрашивал о давности. Получается вот как. Было то тогда-то тогда-то, а войска вводят сейчас, после свержения карманного российского правительства. Говорят об ущемлении на Галличине, а войска вводят в Крым (регионом ошиблись?) А еще вспомнилось, как Россия в 2009 (если не ошибаюсь) в январе полностью перекрыла газ Украине. А как же русскоязычное население? 

Сейчас любого человека, выходящего с флагом Украины на улицу называют националистом (как я понимаю, крайним националистом - он же "бендеровец"). У многих людей вопрос... Им нельзя выйти на улицу с флагом родной страны? И как отличить "бендеровца" с флагом Украины от не "бендеровца" с флагом Украины? Как я понимаю НЛП якорь "бендеровец" - тот кто против вмешательства России. Возразите мне, если это не так.

trypo, это истирический бред... он не имеет под собой никаких фактических оснований и переполнен оскорблениями, истеричными выдумками и "аргументами" типа "наймыт США". Я его более комментировать не буду. Это Ваше дело, какую информацию воспринимать. И что из этого выйдет. Кстати, тут СБУ отчиталась о задержании группы пророссийских астротурфингеров, клепающих аккаунты.  :Smile:  Откомментирую только инцидент в НТКУ.

НТКУ. Для начала. Эти три персонажа. Это три самых большых идиота в "Свободе". Они все чудили, чудили что-то такое и учудили. Мое отношение к этому - это скотство и безчестие. Более того, это первая иллюстрация "бендеровцев" во власти. "Спасибо" им за это. И искреннее спасибо за то, что они дали возможность показать реакцию общества на такие явления. Отношение общества (Грубо прикину - 98% к этому (врят ли у вас об этом упомянули)) почти такое же, как и мое. Люди их считают "предателями майдана". Насколько я знаю, открыто дело по факту хулиганства. Я, конечно, сомневаюсь, что это закончится лишением их депутатского мандата, но на своем политическом будущем они поставили крест. А возможно и на будущем всей "Свободы". 

В то же время в Крыму избивали и похищали западных и украинских журналистов и активистов (соответственно, отношение к ним в плену было, мягко сказать, не доброжелательное). Такие случаи исчислялись многими десятками. Что Вы об этом слышали? Ничего.  :Frown:  Да и что можно услышать, когда президент РФ говорил, что в Крыму нет(!) российских войск.

----------


## trypo

а по оружию что ?
как власти планируют оружие забирать воинское ?

немножко покажу со стороны :
все , что я пишу - бред и пропаганда , я не на украине и не могу ничего знать,
все , что пишешь ты - правда и голые факты , потому что ты на украине и видишь все сам.

проблема - ты не был в крыму и ничего не видел сам ,
но то что ты пишешь про крым - по-прежнему правда и голые факты ,
а все что я пишу , по-прежнему ложь и пропаганда.

как быть ?

----------


## Ваня :)

С оружием проблема. Фактически те, у кого осталось оружие - это банд формирования сейчас. Кроме того, там действительно есть люди, мягко говоря, сомнительные. Идеологически с Майданом ничего общего не имеющие, примазавшиеся уже под конец. Переодически арестовывают таких людей. Аргументы этих людей - дескать, нам нужно себя защищать. Им говорят - хотите защищать с оружием в руках - идите в армию или Нац Гвардию. Короче - это проблема и ее пытаются решить. По моему мнениию, не очень успешно. Но подсказать я ничего не могу. Однако то, что эти люди имеют хоть какое-то значительное влияние на власть - бред. Как и криминогенная обстановка, например, в Киеве. 

По Крыму. Я ничего не говорил об обстановке в Крыму, потому что, как Вы заметили, меня там последнее время не было. Говорил только об истории с наблюдателями ОБСЕ, о количестве украинских школ и СМИ, о похищениях людей и избиении журналистов, о наличии там с самого начала российских войск. Все. Так же я ничего не говорю об обстановке в России, потому, как ничего об этом не знаю. Видел только, например, в Ебурге марш мира (за что большое спасибо), в поддержку Украины, в количестве, как мне показалось человек 200. Хотя, активисты говорили о 600. Так же искал результаты соц опросов российских. Нашел несколько. Именно российских. По ним введение российских войск в Украину поддерживают от 50 до 80% населения. А причиной происходящего около 75% российского населения считает ущемление прав русскоговорящих в Украине. Опросы с разными датами. Не знаю насколько им можно верить. Посему интиресно, чтобы кто-то подтвердил или опроверг это.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> ты же им не живешь, а пишешь, что в реале всё просто, или я ошибаюсь? Там всё намного сложнее, чем здесь).


 В  реале физическая сила, в инете  интеллект.
Почувствуй  разницу.

Ты  называешь  кого-то  уродом   исходя  из  своей  морали. Не  задумываясь  о  том  что возможно  именно твоя   мораль   однобока и уродлива.  
А  зачем   думать, в  реале всё  равно  прав  тот  у  кого  кулаки  крепче.
Ты  привык  к   такому положению   вещей, моральными  и  добрыми  ты называешь  те законы   которые  утвердили  физически  сильные  особи, только  и всего.
Тебе  нужно  пройти  долгий  путь, чтобы  переосмыслить  это  заблуждение  и научиться  слушать  других   людей.

----------


## trypo

опять не слышишь :



> По Крыму. Я ничего не говорил об обстановке в Крыму, потому что, как Вы заметили, меня там последнее время не было. Говорил только об истории с наблюдателями ОБСЕ, о количестве украинских школ и СМИ, о похищениях людей и избиении журналистов, о наличии там с самого начала российских войск. Все..


  тебя не было в крыму - откуда ты можешь знать , что эти истории - правда и факты ?

от того , что на украине была принята линия освещения событий в крыму именно таким образом ,
о котором ты говоришь , эта ЛИНИЯ ОСВЕЩЕНИЯ событий в крыму сразу же была зачислена в категорию истинных фактов ?

а если в россии была принята другая  ЛИНИЯ ОСВЕЩЕНИЯ  с отсутствием войск в крыму , ущемлением прав местного населения со стороны правительства украины и прочее ,
то эта линия автоматически становится пропагандой и подменой фактов.
и обуславливается это фактом НЕПРИСУТСТВИЯ россиян как в крыму , так и на украине в целом.

так чем же неприсутствие россиян в крыму , отличается от твоего неприсутствия в крыму ?
почему россиян это свойство делает незнающими и непонимающими истинного положения дел ,
а тебя оно же делает вестником истины ?

разве это не двойные стандарты ?

----------


## когда уже

> когда уже, это ж дети. и "ультрас" 10-летней давности - это в большинстве гопники, которым лишь бы к чему придолбаться. Ко мне как то во Львове придолбались русскоговрящие скинхеды (не шутка). Еле отмазала местная девченка. Так же помню тетку в магазине, которая посмотрела на нас с недоверием, когда мы попросили у нее что-то на русском. Только вот на востоке страны для украиноязычного (если он еще и свои политвзгляды определенные выразит) может все закончится печальней.  А о Крыме и говорить не приходится. Там повсеместно всегда нарушались права украиноязычного населения (вспомним, хотя бы пример со школами и местными СМИ).


  ну да, а ещё на площади Шевченка собирались старые бендеровцы (именно бендеровцы - деды в форме УПА) по воскресеньям и орали, что во всём виноваты москали, проводили марши...Были погромы русского культурнго центра (да-да такой есть во Львове!). Помню кого то били, а там мои однокласники оказались. Их спрашивают - вы шо москали? Они конечно - нет нет, что вы)...помню ещё там есть поле славы (точно названия не помню). Там плиты- памятниками нашим солдатам, погибшим во второй мировой. Их вроде сейчас разломали.
Ваня, ты делаешь акцент на то, что это было 10 лет назад, но очень сомневаюсь, что что-то изменилось, и на западеньщине вдруг полюбили русских...очень сомневаюсь.  Особенно понравилось ролики Фарион, как она детям в дет саде объясняет как их зовут (не Миша а Мыхайлык). Или это тоже гопник?) Ролик про киевскую школу - хто не скаче, той москаль. Если есть желание, можно зайти на форум партии свобода и почитать его. Такого бреда мало где найдёшь. И эта партия сейчас на Украине у власти.

Насчёт Крыма и Восточной Украины...если интересно Ваня, можешь посмотреть кто основал такие города как Севастополь, Сумы, Симферополь, Харьков, Луганск, Днепропетровск,Херсон...удивишься ).

----------


## Traumerei

> можешь посмотреть кто основал такие города как ... Луганск.


 Холодилин !  :Smile: 

 Ваня, ще Вам їжа для роздумів... Вы розповідали мов кожен українець має обов'язок в 2000 $... А кримчани, як видно, найрозумніші. Вони не тільки не мають цих боргів, так ще и росіяни для них працюють  :Smile:

----------


## когда уже

> В реале физическая сила, в инете интеллект.


  феерично. Опять повторюсь, это пишет человек, который в реале фактически не живёт. Тебя твоя социофобия довела до того, что ты до усрачки боишься за свою шкуру и считаешь что тебя побьют чуть что. В интернете каждое чмо, может взять себе ник типа "Повелитель небес" или "Король вселенной", писать ерунду при этом ни за что не отвечая. Продолжать трястись, каждый раз выходя на улицу. Проще обвинять весь мир и оставться чмом,...а не, лучше считать свою чмошность проявлением интеллекта. 




> Ты называешь кого-то уродом исходя из своей морали. Не задумываясь о том что возможно именно твоя мораль однобока и уродлива.


  моя мораль - отвечать за свои слова, отвечать за благополучие своих близких, работать насколько смогу и самому себя обеспечивать, несмотря на трудности совершенствоваться и бороться с проблемами.
Твоя мораль - бухать с мамашей, торговать своим телом, сидеть дома и потокать своим слабостям. По причине своей слабости (проще как страус засунуть голову в песок) ты считаешь это привилегиями и себя - пГынцессой.)  Это априори путь морального урода...но у нас в стране демократия же )).  



> Ты привык к такому положению вещей, моральными и добрыми ты называешь те законы которые утвердили физически сильные особи, только и всего.


   видно тебя очень сильно гнобили.




> Тебе нужно пройти долгий путь, чтобы переосмыслить это заблуждение


  это твоё заблуждение, которое ты пытаешься приписать мне. По характеру работы и интересов я общаюсь с людьми, среди которых сила ничего не значит. Свои страхи проецируешь на меня.

Лучше не пиши мне, ничего нового ты не скажешь а свои позиции друг другу мы высказали.

Ваня, извини, что в твоей теме.

----------


## когда уже

> Холодилин !


 а если смотреть глубже? ))



> 14 ноября 1795 — Екатерина II издаёт указ об основании первого на юге империи чугунолитейного завода, с сооружением которого в долине реки Лугань и связано возникновение города.


 ну и чтобы не искали )



> ХАРЬКОВ​ - русский город. Был основан в 1630-е гг. Там селились бежавшие от поляков с правобережья Днепра малороссы. Царь Алексей Михайлович построил там крепость и основал в 1656 году Харьковское воеводство. Причём здесь какая-то Украина?
> 
> ​СУМЫ ​- основан царём Алексеем Михайловичем не позднее 1655 года. Царь разрешил поселиться там беженцам-малороссам, которых убивали поляки. Причём здесь Украина?
> 
> ​ПОЛТАВА -​ была в XVII веке центром про-русски настроенной Малороссии. За это предатель гетман Выговский (что-то вроде нынешних Кличков и Яценюков) напал на город и продал его жителей в рабство крымским татарам. Причём здесь Украина?
> 
> ДНЕПРОПЕТРОВСК​ - основан императрицей Екатериной II в 1776 году и назывался Екатеринославом. Причём здесь Украина?
> 
> ​ЛУГАНСК ​- основан в 1795 году, когда императрица Екатерина II основала на реке Лугань чугунолитейный завод. Для работы на нём в Луганск приехали жить выходцы из центральных и северо-западных губерний России.
> ...

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> при этом ни за что не отвечая.


 Отвечать  за  слова  значит  аргументировать,  а  не махать  кулаками)




> Твоя мораль


 Мораль  это  удел  быдла, о чём ты,  парниша.

----------


## Unity

Чтобы ну хоть чем-то подменить завсегда отсутствующее Знание относительно того, что в данный момент увлекает душу, люди начинают верить, — выбирая Веру на свой вкус — некую «модель» реальности, субъективно нравящуюся нам, — лишь бы только привести в гармонию зыбкие чаши весов вечного сомнения, — самой сути нашего «учёного» ума… 
И в итоге, — каждый верен собственным проекциям, призракам своей фантазии, — превращаясь в зомби, существующего в личном виртуальном мире — действующим наяву исходя единственно лишь из галлюцинаций своего «ума»… 
И у каждого они свои — словно отпечатки пальцев, словно бы интерпретации вербальных символов, призванных нас единить & сообщать… 
Так… без конца вращается Колесо Сансары… Дукха (вечное страдание) заполняет мир… 
Ну а Смысл в всём этом?..
Лила… Странная Игра жаждущей потехи Мировой Души?..
Значит… с миром «всё в порядке»? Люди режут людей… 
Впрочем, что ещё им остаётся, если они Верят, — а глаза слепы и сердца закрыты?..
Верьте! 
В то, что мыслите!..
Действуйте — исходя из Этого!..
Причиняйте боль иным, утверждая «правильность» мотивов, двигающих Вами!..
Вы же мудрые… 
Сейте свою мудрость, — пожиная ад… удивляясь этому...

----------


## Ваня :)

) trypo, я все слышу. ) Понятия "линия освещения" не существует в журналистике. В журналистике есть понятия стандарты и этика. ^) Как Вы оцениваете придерживание стандартов и проф этики российскими СМИ?

ОБСЕ - инфо на официальном сайте. Школы и СМИ - официальные сайты. Журналисты, войска - какое количество видео Вас устроит?


когда уже, смотри... Дедушкам в форме УПА есть за что не любить Россию исторически. Как и тем же крымским татарам. Вот они и проводят марши. Ты точно помнишь, что там кого-то били за то, что он "москаль"? Если точно помнишь, я тебе верю. Если же нет, это на твоей совести. В Золочевском районе был сломан памятник воинам ВОВ. Кем и зачем не знаю. Скорее всего, пьяными идиотами.

Я делаю акцент на 10 летней давности не из-за того, что что-то изменилось или нет, а потому, что Россия вдруг взялась защищать русских после свержения карманного российского правительства. У нас была очень сильна российская пятая колона, которая работала исключительно в интиресах России, что не есть нормально для суверенного государства.

Фарион маргинальный националист. Реакция на ее высказывания почти такая же, как на поступок наших "героев" в НТКУ. Такие у нас есть почти в любой партии. Лидером по этому показателю является Партия регионов. Мной пока не замечены невменяемые только в партии УДАР. Невменяемых на весь парламент у нас наберется штук 10-15 с разных партий. До Жириновского им далеко, но они стремятся. ) Конкретно "Свобода" набрала 6% голосов на выборах. У вас ЛДПР насколько мне известно - около 12,5. А Жириновский - вице спикер. )

К обычным россиянам на западной Украине относятся сейчас особенно. Они всячески будут показывать обычному россияину, что их представления об Украине, полученные в России не правдивы. Конечно, если ты будешь говорить о правоте действий России в это время с тобой вступят в спор, попытаются донести их точку зрения. Но бить точно никто не будет. Конечно, если ты чего-то не учудишь.

О "москалях". Слово "москаль" в нынешнем употреблении среди молодежи не является оскорбительным. А шуточным. Именно по доброму шуточным. Так же как я не воспринимаю, как оскорбление слово "бендеровец". Хотя, конечно, в иных выражениях (коими прославилась та же Фарион) и "москаль" звучит оскорбительно. Но выражения "хто не скаче, той москаль" (часто можна услышать на концертах) или, например "дякую тобі, Боже, що я не москаль" (в футболках с такими надписями, например, высупала в Киеве группа "Ленинград") именно по доброму шуточные. И появились вследствии терок последних лет (десятилетий) между Укр. и Рос. Я не считаю скорбительными слова "бендеровец" и "фашист", так как это смешно, в контексте их значения по применению к украинцам. Другое дело, когда эти слова постоянно звучат в российских эфирах. Это то же, если бы в украинских СМИ россиян называли "москалями". ) По настоящему оскорбительными для украинца являются слова типа "малоросы" или иногда "хохлы".

По цитате о городах.

С одной стороны - по голому фактажу об основателях придраться есть мало к чему. Есть вопросы об интерпритации некоторых событий. Но... Как это напечатано. С оскорблениями, агрессией и т.д. Это ваше дело, как относится к такому типу текстов. 

Однако, с другой стороны. А я скажу, что ВСЕ ЭТО ЗЕМЛИ КИЕВСКОЙ РУСИ.  :Smile:  И что? Причем здесь вообще Россия с ее Екатеринами (по аналогии пассажа о Кличках и Яценюках)? ) США - это Англия. Южная Америка - Испания. Половина Канады - Франция. И что теперь?  :Smile: 

Пацаны, мне вообще по барабану, что вы думаете и какое у вас (вашей страны) будущее в связи с этим. Пройдет время и все все узнают. Я лишь предоставляю вам альтернативный источник инфо. Если что-то неправда об Украине, я об этом вам говорю, если правда - говорю, если правда, требующая корректировки - корректирую. Вы бы мне спасибо за это сказали.  :Smile: 

А вопрос с начала темы остается, отчего вы такие агрессивные и такие злюки?  :Smile:  И как вы относитесь к украинской нации вообще?

П.С. Если дискуссия будет продолжаться в стиле цитаты о городах, я на ней ставлю точку.


Траумерей, та заради Бога. Будуть літати тепер в Россію, Казахстан і Вірменію. ^) Россіяни вже напрацювали у Придністров’ї, Абхазії та півночі Грузії.  :Smile:  Захистили російськомовних.,,,

----------


## Игорёк

Вы все - ничтожные государства. Все что вы имеете, имеете только благодаря советской России, которая построила города, дала промышленность, науку, культуру и прирост населения. Россия самодостаточна и не нуждается в союзниках, никакой пользы ей от этих союзов не будет. Взаимовыгодный обмен невозможен. 
 достаточно того факта что вы (соседние народы) знаете 2 языка (свой и русский). Поскольку внегласно человек не знающий русского считается "деревней". Никакого толку от знания ваших языков в России нет. Смесь языков в одном государстве говорит о его нестабильности и слабости.

----------


## qwe

> Вы все - ничтожные государства. Все что вы имеете, имеете только благодаря советской России, которая построила города, дала промышленность, науку, культуру и прирост населения.


 и уничтожила слой аристократии взамен на культуру коммунистических песен типа "взвейтесь и развейтесь"... дала культуру))) а колхоз - да... один сплошной повсеместный колхоз с приростом поголовья

----------


## The loser

> ты походу явный противник россии.
> дело твое , переубеждать не собираюсь.
> 
> я живу в россии и умру в россии.
> если тебе так нужен запад , россия без тебя проживет.
> я за путина и за существующую власть.


 Не отождествляй шайку, что сейчас находится у власти, с Россией. Так-то я патриот России, какого поискать, с самого детства, и не собираюсь отказываться от этого несмотря на всё то, что наблюдаю вокруг. Я тоже живу в России (за пределы нашей с тобой области не выезжал даже ни разу, ибо не хочу и не интересно мне это) и умру в России (думаю и надеюсь, что это произойдет в течение ближайших 10 лет).

Про Запад я вообще ни слова не говорил. Но, естественно, считаю, что с ними нужно только сотрудничать и всеми силами стараться хоть немного приблизиться к тамошнему уровню жизни.

С тем, что переубеждать и что-либо кому-либо доказывать тут бесполезно, - согласен; очевидно, каждый останется при своей позиции. Единственное, хотелось бы извиниться за не совсем адекватную реакцию, несколько раз уже зарекался, но не могу пройти мимо, когда читаю "_всё, происходящее на Украине в марте 2014 года, имеет значительное сходство с событиями, происходившими в Германии в июне 1934-го..._" и т.д., так как считаю это лживым бредом. Впредь постараюсь не раздувать бесполезные споры и сдержаннее относиться к чужому мнению, чего от других, кстати, требую, а сам не всегда соблюдаю) Ещё раз извиняюсь

----------


## Traumerei

> ) 
> Траумерей, та заради Бога. Будуть літати тепер в Россію, Казахстан і Вірменію. ^) Россіяни вже напрацювали у Придністров’ї, Абхазії та півночі Грузії.  Захистили російськомовних.,,,


 Я ж не про політику Вам кажу та не про військові конфлікти. Це реально "працювать" - тобто робить на когось. 

В Росії один день працюють "безкоштовно" щоб допомогти Криму. 

А Києву Європа якщо і дасть кредит - так потім три шкури здере. 
Ясна річ, що це не мої проблеми, але в цій ситуації кримчани найрозумніші.
http://dandubai.ru/news/v-irlandii-p...-dom-iz-deneg/

----------


## Ваня :)

^) Траумерей, та кажу ж. Заради Бога. Ура, розумним кримчанам. Погані капіталісти з ЄС. Не те шо братня Росія. Допомогла Україні з економікою останніми діями.  :Smile: 

trypo и когда уже, вы ставите +1 Игорьку?  :Smile:

----------


## trypo

мне лично интересно читать информацию , которую излагаешь ты.
у нас ничего такого не показывают.
отчасти я тебе верю , но как бы не понятно , почему у нас показывают , что весь юговосток вашей страны на коленях митингует и просит избирательных прав граждан ,
это что вымысел ?
как это у вас на западе преподносится - тишь да гладь ? восток все стерпит ?
или это что все нанятые русские актеры ? как оно у вас там на самом деле происходит ?

касаемо плюс-одинов.
человек имеет мнение , и полностью поддерживаю его право иметь такое мнение.
это весьма глубоко распространенное мнение в россии , но в основном оно касается "черных братьев" , но и украинцы тоже где-то близко.
я тоже считаю , что украина без россии сгинет с географических карт мира.
у европы своих проблем хватает , а штатам вам платить неоткуда.
у не знаю какие у вас есть внутренние ресурсы , но , глубоко сомневаюсь , что вы в состоянии вернуть кредиты мвф и ес.
хотя за возможность выставить американские ракеты вдоль границ с россией , они возможно какую-то часть долга и спишут.

----------


## trypo

> Не отождествляй шайку, что сейчас находится у власти, с Россией. Так-то я патриот России, какого поискать, с самого детства, и не собираюсь отказываться от этого несмотря на всё то, что наблюдаю вокруг. Я тоже живу в России (за пределы нашей с тобой области не выезжал даже ни разу, ибо не хочу и не интересно мне это) и умру в России (думаю и надеюсь, что это произойдет в течение ближайших 10 лет).


 кто же должен быть у власти ? 
ты , навальный , немцов , коммунисты ????
назови своего лидера россии.
сможешь ?

у нас наконец-то появился сильный лидер , способный гнуть российскую политику не оглядываясь по сторонам.
лидер россии - всегда был тем , кто за границами весь мир на колени ставил -
внутри страны всегда шла чехарда .
грозный резал , петр стриг , сталин полстраны выкосил.
никогда при лидере внутри страны народ не праздновал от счастия - лидер всегда давил все соки изнутри.
по другому не получится. в россии исторически не получится.
нынешний тоже давит - это российский путь.

----------


## trypo

пс. Путин договорился о размещении военной базы РФ в Аргентине.
шах , госпожа обама,  - ваш ход  :Smile: 

источник : http://guardianlv.com/2014/03/argent...merica-sleeps/

----------


## neji

вся эта политота, бесконечная борьба - заведомо ущербный путь. болезнь человечества. нездоровый патриотизм и желание нагибать другие страны - туда же.

----------


## когда уже

> Про Запад я вообще ни слова не говорил. Но, естественно, считаю, что с ними нужно только сотрудничать


  естественно )

----------


## Ваня :)

Давай уж и я буду с тобой на "ты".

"почему у нас показывают , что весь юговосток вашей страны на коленях митингует и просит избирательных прав граждан
как это у вас на западе преподносится - тишь да гладь ? восток все стерпит ?
или это что все нанятые русские актеры ? как оно у вас там на самом деле происходит ?"

Не совсем понял о чем ты. Если ты о беспорядках недельной давности на востоке. Там была волна массовых беспорядков. С драками и жертвами в Донецке и Харькове. Там была фишка ставить пророссийскими митингующими митингующих за единство Украины на колени (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNqcwSwnybU - это полное видео с Донецка). СБУ заявила, что провокаторами и подстрекателями являлись завезенные россияне. Что похоже на правду, так как после почти полного перекрытия границы это все прекратилось. И второй аргумент в пользу этой версии - столкновения, жертвы (в Донецке был убит активист ВО Свобода), российский МИД тут же выпускает новости о праве России ввести войска для защиты русскоговорящих граждан.  :Wink:  В Харькове был вообще дибилизм. За информацию головой не отвечаю, но по словам очевидцев и участников на пророссийский миттинг прямо на площадь подъехал микроавтобус с людьми с символикой "правого сектора". Они из него вышли, сразу спровоцировали на драку пророссийских митингующих. Сели в этот самый микроавтобус и уехали, давая себя отследить. За ними в догонку отправились последние. Микроавтобус припарковали возле офиса, где находились члены "правого сектора". Результат столкновения со стрельбой и жертвами. На этот раз со стороны пророссийских. Вот я так и не понял, кому в Украине это было бы выгодно. Зато российский МИД тут же вывесил второе сообщение о праве ввода войск.  :Wink: 

События на востоке преподносятся, как нестабильный регион. Укрепляются границы. По социологии самой пророссийской является Донецкая область - 33% - за присоединение к России.


"касаемо плюс-одинов.
человек имеет мнение , и полностью поддерживаю его право иметь такое мнение.
это весьма глубоко распространенное мнение в россии , но в основном оно касается "черных братьев" , но и украинцы тоже где-то близко"

А вот это самое интиресное. Мне весь этот разговор интиресен был (и затевался он) именно в контексте реакции общества на действия российской власти в общем и пропаганды в частности. Один из приемов так называемой Геббельсовской пропаганды - обвиняй другого в том, что делаешь сам (очень активно применяется российскими СМИ). Высказанное Игорьком мнение является проявлением крайних форм национализма. Ты сказал, что оно у вас очень распространено... И... Весь прикол в том, что в Украине нет фашизма. Есть другие формы крайнего национализма, в крайне малых количествах. А среди россиян крайние формы национализма распространены, как ты сказал, глубоко.

Хочешь, воспринимай, как глупость, хочешь серьезно. В Германии в известное время тоже не фашистами рождались. А поддержка насилением власти и мнения о превосходстве расы (у вас - это превосходство нации/государства) обеспечивалась именно такой же грубой пропагандой. Короч, как бы вам это все в конце концов боком не вылезло...

----------


## когда уже

> или, например "дякую тобі, Боже, що я не москаль" (в футболках с такими надписями, например, высупала в Киеве группа "Ленинград") именно по доброму шуточные.


  а в чём смысл шутки?
Я эти "шутки" видел и слышал своими глазами...нифига это не шуки. Также как и невменяемых укров называю рагулями...Честно говоря удивляет то, что вдруг насчёт москалей стали списывать всё на шутку...
Насчёт той же "Свободы" которая набрала 6 процетов...но ведь сейчас она у власти? И это лицо украинской политики.

Понимаешь Ваня...получается так что деды УПА из СС Галичина, на них внимание не надо обращать, придуки, которые требуют, чтобы я разговаривал на украинском с ними - гопники, Фарион - тоже не обращай внимания, школьники в Киеве кричат - москаляку на гилляку - ой, это же шутки...не многовато ли невменяемых получается? А ведь это не полный список.




> По цитате о городах.
> 
> С одной стороны - по голому фактажу об основателях придраться есть мало к чему. Есть вопросы об интерпритации некоторых событий. Но... Как это напечатано. С оскорблениями, агрессией и т.д.


 Т.е.  ты понимаешь, что половина Украины - это фактически Россия. Это может быть неприятно, но приведённые мной факты не мною созданы). Только я не понимаю где ты увидел агрессию? Просто в тексте "в лоб" спрашивают - причём здесь Украина? Почему надо уходить от прямого ответа? Или это так оскорбительно узнать правду?



> Однако, с другой стороны. А я скажу, что ВСЕ ЭТО ЗЕМЛИ КИЕВСКОЙ РУСИ.  И что? Причем здесь вообще Россия с ее Екатеринами


  это уже демагогия пошла. Не очень получается хорошо - я привожу аргументы и факты)), а в ответ - эмоции. Давайте или логика или ничего.

----------


## Ваня :)

когда уже.  :Smile:  Слава России!

----------


## когда уже

А вообще удивляет, то что люди не понимают очевидного - Югославия, Египет, Ливия, Сирия...нет демократии, "спонтанная" революция, свержение режима...одно и то же...похоже только через грабли по голове и кровь до людей доходит.
Неужели не ясно, что та же Украина используется для создания нестабильности под брюхом России? Конечно можно обидеться, поднять высоко голову и сказать - мы великая незалежная страна и нас никто не использует.


Почему Ваня ты не задумываешься о следующем - как получается так, что та же Беларусь абсолютно спокойно живёт с Россией. И никто её не душит имперскими амбициями. Люди ездят друг к другу в обоих направлениях - общаются, торгуют, дружат. И нету дыбильных разговоров о порабощении Россией независимой Беларусси


Почему ты не задумываешься, что ни одна страна СНГ - куда пришла Европа - не стала жить лучше. Есть знакомый из Литвы, который приехал к нам работать из литвы, потому что у них там ж...Но на Украине с упорством мазахиста хотят стать полем для сбыта европейских товаров (как прибалты) и в конец развалить остатки промышленности.
В общем я донёс свою точку зрения. Кто что-то для себя вынес - рад, что не зря старался), нет...ну значит нет )

----------


## когда уже

> когда уже.  Слава России!


 а за неуместным сарказмом пустота...

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Патриоты  такие  патриоты.

Сродни  религиозной  перепалке.

----------


## Unity

> вся эта политота, бесконечная борьба - заведомо ущербный путь. болезнь человечества. нездоровый патриотизм и желание нагибать другие страны - туда же.


 *с тихой грустью в голосе* Что и требовалось нам доказать… 
Людям несказанно нравится… загружать в себя данные о происходящем в мире посредством примитивных наших сенсорных систем; мысленно анализировать увиденное, — ну и начать моделировать… рукотворную «действительность» — коя уникальна (словно бы рисунок радужки) — коя (что естественно) столь несхожа на творения иных… 
Людям очень нравится ублажать свой разум, силясь навязать «своё правильное виденье» прочим, слепым/глупым/заблуждающимся… 
Се ведёт к войне… Вечному безумию… Трупам, горестям, насилию… 
Но люди мудры!.. Удел ненормальных, — силиться постигнуть суть вещей!.. Мудрые потомки Каина полностью уверены, что _уже постигли_ Истину, — и спешат в крестовый поход, чтобы поскорей «привить» иным свой «прекрасный & премудрый» взгляд… 
Эго, жаждущее самоутверждения… 
Неужели Вы не видите, — этих «демонов» внутри, превращающих наш мир в… помойку, дом душевнобольных, мнящих себя Sapien?.. Неужели Вы не видите, — тривиальную механику ума, двигающего телом — в сторону кошмара наяву? 
Неужели… дух Ваш… умер?..
Но неважно… 
Мудрецы глаголят!.. О геополитических явленьях, о процессах народостановления, о феноменах культуры Спящих… 
Колесо Сансары вертится… 
Что же, если боль и кровь, смерти, инвалидность, дети без отцов/жены без мужей?.. 
Люди одержимы Разумом; интеллект одержим Идеей, превращая всех нас в… попросту машины… декорации вселенской Сцены, на которой — Постановка, ублажающая любопытную Первопричину Мира…

----------


## Unity

Бахаи
Благословен предпочитающий себе своего брата
Бахаулла, Записки Бахауллы, 71

Буддизм
Не делай другим того, что было бы больно и тебе
Удана-Варга, 5:18

Христианство 
Итак во всём, как хотите, чтобы с вами поступали люди, так поступайте и вы с ними
Евангилие от Матфея, 7:12

Конфуцианство 
Не делай другим то, что бы ты не хотел, чтобы они сделали тебе
Analects, 15:23

Индуизм
Вот суть долга: не делай другим то, что причинило бы боль тебе, если было бы сделано тебе
Махабхарата, 15: 1517

Ислам
Никто из вас не является верующим, пока не желает своему брату того, что сам желает себе
Sunnab

Джайнизм
В счастье и страдании, в радости и горе мы должны относиться ко всем живым существам так же, как относимся к себе
Господь Махавира, 24 Thirthankara

Иудаизм 
То, что тебе ненавистно – не делай своему собрату. Это закон: остальное вторично
Талмуд, Шаббат 31а

Коренные американцы
Уважение ко всей жизни – есть основа.
Вождь племени Оренских Львов 

Сикхизм
Не создавай вражду ни с кем, так как Бог внутри каждого 
Гуру Арьян Дэви 259, Гуру Грант Сахиб

Зороастризм
То существо благо, которое не делает другим то, что было бы не благо для него самого 
Dadistan-i-Dinik, 94:5

И это не установка, директива, заповедь… 
Это Неизбежность для любой души, сумевшей проснуться _ото сна_, — в коем кто-то там обязан без конца сражаться с прочими… Нет делений, нет границ, — все они ложны, порочны — столь уродующие нас… 
Но мы мудрые… Уродство дороже… Насилие… Ад… Кровопролитие… 
Истина? Для дураков!..
Мы — мудры!..
У нас есть Идея!.. Вера в нечто, — в то, что разделяет нас… 
Целое… дробит на _нас_… Разных, отличающихся, накрепко погрязших в гнилостных проекциях своего ума — превращающих нас в… инструмент миропреобразования… ведущий войну с иными… 
Море роботов — ведущих войну друг с другом…
Внутри — слепота!..
Сумерки души… Глобальный недуг планеты, выражающийся в _нас_… 
Разве Вы не видите?!
Для чего продолжаете всё это безумие?.. 
Вера в призраки… Борьба за то, чей фантом «реальнее»… 
Этого ведь нет… 
Сны несхожи, — но ведь Спящий — в всех «нас» — только лишь Один… 
Сможем ль пробудиться, сможем ли создать утопию?..

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Это Неизбежность для любой души, сумевшей проснуться ото сна, — в коем кто-то там обязан без конца сражаться с прочими… Нет делений, нет границ, — все они ложны, порочны — столь уродующие нас…


 А  как же  эволюция...  
Почему  животные  пожирают  другие  виды, а не кормят  их  мясом, подобно  себя...

----------


## Dementiy

*Unity*, хрустальный прав.
Есть закон который выше всех человеческих законов.
Это закон природы, и звучит он так: "Выживает сильнейший".
"Человек человеку волк", - так заведено изначально.
И кто таки Будда, или Христос, или Магомет, чтобы противоречить этому внутреннему закону?
Лишь изменив свою внутреннюю основу, или создав альтернативную, мы можем надеяться на то, что насилие исчезнет в нашем мире.
И это еще хорошо.
Думаю, что нам нужно поблагодарить Бога хотя бы за то, что нам есть куда стремиться, а иначе было бы совсем худо...

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Есть закон который выше всех человеческих законов.
> Это закон природы, и звучит он так: "Выживает сильнейший".


 Также   неоспоримы  свидетельства  необходимости  жестокости даже в условиях  разума. Опыты  на животных  проводим, мм?  Где  бы мы  сейчас  без  этого  были? В  каменном веке? 
 Более  того,  на  людях  нацисты  проводили  опыты?  Пользу  это  науке  принесло? 
Неоспоримо, да. 
Так  уж  получается  что  ради  прогресса  приходится  экспериментировать,  вскрывать, причинять  боль. И  лучше своему   виду, чтобы понимать  реакции  НАШЕГО организма  на  вещества,  создавать  лекарства  и  так далее.
Естественно, никто  из  нас  не согласится  лечь   под  нож  ради  науки,  терпеть  адскую  боль, поэтому  мы  и  рассказываем  все  эти  трогательные  истории  о любви,  эмпатии, взаимопонимании.  Но  давайте  объективно-то  признаем  факт  необходимости  опытов.  Если они  необходимы, кого-то  придётся  признать  недочеловеком.
 Преступников  например  можно  использовать. Почему нет, отличная  идея.  

А если  мы такие  добренькие,  давайте  отложим  скальпели и перестанем  трогать  животных.  Нельзя?   Наука  остановится?  Тогда  снимаем маски,  не  лицемерим  и  видим  мир  таким  какой  есть.

----------


## The loser

> кто же должен быть у власти ? 
> ты , навальный , немцов , коммунисты ????
> назови своего лидера россии.
> сможешь ?
> 
> у нас наконец-то появился сильный лидер , способный гнуть российскую политику не оглядываясь по сторонам.
> лидер россии - всегда был тем , кто за границами весь мир на колени ставил -
> внутри страны всегда шла чехарда .
> грозный резал , петр стриг , сталин полстраны выкосил.
> ...


 Ты думаешь, среди 140 миллионов россиян не найдётся ни одного достойного возглавить страну?) Мне казалось, вера в божественное происхождение правителей, их уникальные, феноменальные и исключительные способности осталась только на страницах учебников по истории, но, видимо, я ошибался)
Конечно, если по телевизору круглые сутки показывают одного Путина, то может сложиться впечатление, что в стране работает только Путин и никто больше, среди политиков есть только Путин и никого больше быть не может, да и сама Россия – это сплошной и нескончаемый Путин и ничего больше. Но здравый смысл подсказывает, что это впечатление обманчиво.
Во-вторых, у нас вообще-то не монархия, и даже не президентская республика по Конституции, так что не стоит замыкаться только на одной личности, даже если это полубог. И если при Путине тот же парламент растоптан, то это не значит, что так будет всегда.
В-третьих, а почему бы не я , навальный , немцов , коммунисты ???? Если изберусь демократическим путем, то что мешает мне править? Власть должна быть сменяема, иначе так можно дождаться полного маразма царя-батюшки и его друзей.

[Сейчас начнется фантазия, впрочем, всё предыдущее тоже фантазия] В-четвертых, кто должен быть у власти, по той же вышеупомянутой Конституции, решает народ демократическим голосованием в специально установленные даты (выборы). Понятно, что Путин будет править как минимум до конца своего пятого срока (2024 г.), тем более при такой отлаженной системе выборов с её 146-тью процентами проголосовавших и прочими прелестями. Никто не спорит, что он более-менее законно находится у власти и будет там находиться как минимум до 2024 г. В 2018 г. так или иначе переизберется, опять без единого соперника, в рафинированных условиях, ведь пока что власть трясется даже от одного Навального, всячески сейчас его зажимая после хорошего результата на выборах мэра Москвы. Затем наступит 2024 г., и не совсем ясно, что будет. То ли Путин опять надругается над Конституцией и введет пожизненный срок, то ли здоровье уже не позволит идти дальше или вообще его к тому времени не станет (я всё-таки в глубине души надеюсь, что он смертен). Но больше всего вероятно, что опять поставит местоблюстителя и продолжит править, но это уже будет абсолютно маразматический Путин, и России тогда не позавидуешь (надеюсь, меня к тому времени уже не будет))

Но, в конце концов, всё это зависит от цены на нефть. Пока она высокая – Путин у власти, как упадет до долларов 20 – власть сменится так или иначе. Бизнес, ничего личного и божественного, а мы-то думали)

По второй части неохота отвечать, и так уже много букв накатал, да и бессмысленно, как уже сто раз в этой теме говорилось из разных уст, в том числе и твоих, и моих. Скажу лишь, что мне не важно, кто там кого натянул, нагнул, порвал или показал где раки зимуют во внешней политике. Мне важно то, что народ российский в жопе, и никто не собирается его оттуда доставать

----------


## qwe

а мне почему-то кажется, что Юлия Владимировна расплатилась Крымом и будет президентом. остальное - декорации, на скорую руку, чтобы общественность не скучала. появились такие ассоциации, когда начался майдан-2 и когда послушала "вдохновляющие" речи для народных участников. с тех пор я новости не смотрю)) Надеюсь, узнаю, права я или нет)
это к тому, что в очередной раз есть тема для обсуждений и где сбросить пар. и все равно, придет следующий президент, заработает, потом следующий... и ничего, ничего не меняется качественно. Хоть в составе России, хоть в любом другом союзе, кто-нибудь заработает обязательно... зато все поговорили, поучаствовали, кто-то даже умер...

еще помню анекдоты 2005

Ночь, на диване лежат обессиленные Юлия и Виктор.
- Витинька, ну давай еще раз!
- Юля, не могу уже.
- Ну, Витинька, ну один разочек, ну мне так понравилось!
- Юля, 3 часа ночи, пожалей соседей!
- Ну последний, ну самый последний! ну, пожалуйста-пожалуйста!
- ладно...
Встает, включает гимн Украины, запись трансляции с майдана, наматывает оранжевый шарфик на шею, берет флаг. Маршируют по комнате и скандируют: "Нас багато, і нас не подолати!"

Милиционер останавливает машину в центре Киева, обращается к водителю:
- тут у нас взяли Януковича в заложники, просят 1 млн. выкупа, иначе грозятся облить бензином и поджечь. так мы просим, кто сколько сможет...
- О, у меня там канистра, еще литров 10 осталось

а в этом году, что-то еще ни одного свежего анекдота не попадалось)

----------


## Ваня :)

> Также   неоспоримы  свидетельства  необходимости  жестокости даже в условиях  разума. Опыты  на животных  проводим, мм?  Где  бы мы  сейчас  без  этого  были? В  каменном веке?


 В 2009 году в ЕС введен запрет на тесты на животных при производстве косметики. В 2013 году там планировалось ввести запрет на любой импорт косметической продукции, тестируемой на животных. Не знаю об успехах.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> В 2009 году в ЕС введен запрет на тесты на животных при производстве косметики.


 А   потом  ахнете  когда  косметика  вашей  любимой   девушки  разъест  ей  лицо.  Плохо   протестировали!
  И  это  не шутка.

----------


## Traumerei

Меркель планировала к 2020 году (после событий на Фукусиме) закрыть все атомные электростанции на территории  Германии. Нашу франкфуртскую года три назад точно закрыли, за остальные - не в курсе.
А Путин, напротив, решил открыть атомную в Кенигсберге - будет немцам продавать электроэнергию по своей цене. Если уж не дай Бог взорвётся - то скорее Берлину достанется, чем Москве.

Вывод: хорошо иметь анклавы  :Smile: 

Ваня, скажите, как Вы относитесь к эпохе просвещения с идеями гуманизма ?

----------


## Ваня :)

погуглил. Таки ввели полный запрет на импорт такой продукции в ЕС. Вместо тестирования используется компьютерное моделирование.

Об эпохе просвещения с идеями гуманизма не знаю ничегошеньки.  :Smile:  Но то, что предоставил Юнити, мной воспринимается, как элементарная элементарность.  :Smile:

----------


## Traumerei

А откуда у Вас идеи о "гуманном отношении к животным" ?

Из одной недавней статьи (1907) о suicīds: 

Говорят, Декарт беспощадно бил своих собак с наслаждением повторяя при этом: "Они автоматы, и не чувствуют боли, но они сделаны так премудро, что поведение их вполне совпадает с поведением чувствующих существ".

Из некоторых интернетовских статей :

Если сделать рыбе больно, она соответствующим образом отреагирует, если же убрать раздражитель, она изменит свое поведение, успокоится. Это свидетельствует о том, что рыба боль таки чувствует. 

(Почему-то вывод не вяжется с вышесказанным... логическая ошибка - звучит как-то так: согласно тому, что А=В=С, можно сделать вывод, что А не равно С)

Сделаю оговорку: автор статьи своей целью ставит не "поиск истины" в вопросе чувствует ли рыба боль, а лишь призывает к более прагматическому отношению к пищевым ресурсам.

Из другой статьи: 

Разумеется, у рыб тоже есть рецепторы, передающие сигналы о повреждениях в мозг и вызывающие простые рефлексы вроде отдергивания. Но считается, что рефлексы - это еще не болевые ощущения.

Наличие носисепторов, отвечающих за индикацию физических повреждений кожи, не обозначает того, что рыба чувствует боль! Это означает только то, что рыба должна как можно быстрее узнать о любом повреждении кожи, для того чтобы начать процесс регенерации. 

Конечно, как и у людей, у разных рыб неодинаковый болевой порог, он может быть различным и у представителей одного вида, и очень сильно отличается у разных видов рыб.

Чтобы утверждать, что рыбы испытывают боль, необходимо сначала доказать, что у рыб есть сознание.

Два источника - не ретрансляторы, не "сам себе синхрон"... так что можете смело кушать кальмаров  :Smile:  

И ещё... как только увидела это - сразу вспомнила о Вас.

http://rvb.ru/turgenev/01text/vol_10/02senilia/0257.htm

----------


## Ваня :)

^) Я к животным отношусь нормально. Как к живым существам имеющим чувства и сознание. ^)

Напугаю Вас. Я не только к животным, а и, например, к камешку, лежащему где-то в горах, отношусь с "трепетом", как к частичке Земли. )

А по моему, первая цитата - как раз "сам себе синхрон".

Далее - это ж не научная статья. Как я понимаю, это какой-то мясоед дает ответ какому-то вегетарианцу в споре о рыбе.  :Smile:  Вставив туда слово "носисептор".

А я возьму и напишу:

"Разумеется, у "москалей" тоже есть рецепторы, передающие сигналы о повреждениях в мозг и вызывающие простые рефлексы вроде отдергивания. Но считается, что рефлексы - это еще не болевые ощущения.

Наличие носисепторов, отвечающих за индикацию физических повреждений кожи, не обозначает того, что "москаль" чувствует боль! Это означает только то, что "москаль" должен как можно быстрее узнать о любом повреждении кожи, для того чтобы начать процесс регенерации. 

Конечно, как и у людей, у разных "москалей" неодинаковый болевой порог, он может быть различным и у представителей одного вида, и очень сильно отличается у разных видов "москалей".

Чтобы утверждать, что "москали" испытывают боль, необходимо сначала доказать, что у "москалей" есть сознание."

 :Smile:  

Чем отличается? )

Когда-то на Дискавери (ИМХО, канал не оч.) в программе "Разрушители мифов" (ИМХО, программа сомнительная) был опыт. Аквариумных рыбок учили проходить "полосу препятствий", дабы те покушали. В начале опыта, рыбки пол дня сидели в одной стороне аквариума, пока додумывались пройти через барьер из стекла с отверстием, выделенным цветом. В конце опыта они сразу проходили "лабиринт" из "препятствий".

Когда меня спрашивали отчего я не ем мясо, ведь оно незаменимо, я отвечал, что после того, как перестал кушать, перестал болеть вовсе. Это хороший аргумент для приставучих. А вот если скажешь первоочередную причину, начинается. Без него ж нельзя. Там же белки. Животные же созданы для того, чтобы мы их ели. А растения же тоже живые/// и т.д. )

----------


## Traumerei

> Чем отличается? )


 Если "москаль" - это такой вид рыбы, то абсолютно нечем не отличается  :Smile: 




> это ж не научная статья


 Первая цитата - это сама себе цитата (типо: "Да, были люди в наше время, могучее, лихое племя"  :Smile:  ) 

Вторая вроде как научная. Во всяком случае в ней есть ссылки на всевозможные организации. (Далее в "лес" ходить не стала)

Одно дело "относиться с трепетом" и совсем другое - быть фанатиком (в чём-либо) 

Быть может, самое существенное отличие человека от животного в наличии у первого творческого потенциала, то есть умения представлять то, чего нет. И реализовывать это. 

Проблема сознания - наиболее сложный пункт. (Опять слишком много "дров" - нужно будет лезть и в робототехнику, и в философию, и в психиатрию...)

Вы же знаете, я переубеждать не стану. Напротив, всеми руками "за" идею вегетарианства ( в разумных для себя границах)  :Smile:

----------


## Traumerei

> А откуда Вы знаете, что собака не может представить себе несуществующее?  Я вот не уверен.


 Если бы она могла, то, вероятно, как-нибудь выказывала это. Настенные рисунки когтями на потолке будки или ямки, вырытые в соответствии с золотым сечением  :Smile:  

А каковы Ваши контраргументы ?)

----------


## Ваня :)

А по чем Вы знаете, что собака не может представить себе несуществующее?  :Smile:  Я вот не уверен.

----------


## Traumerei

Ох уж этот квантовый мир !  :Wink:

----------


## Ваня :)

Мне представляется, как собака бежит, высунув язык, и думает: "вот бы классно косточку сейчас слопать!!!" Ну, на своем - на собачем. А собака с большим творческим потенциалом думает: "вот бы классно к себе пренисти много косточек и сложить их на кучку, чтобы получилась горка!!!"  :Smile: 

Или вы думаете, собака идет, видит кость лопает ее и идет дальше с "пустой головой"? А щенки? Вы же знаете, как они любят(!), или, как минмум им нравится и они хотят(!) играть. Или кошки с клубком ниток. ^) Чем Вам не творческий потенциал??  :Smile:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Или вы думаете, собака идет, видит кость лопает ее и идет дальше с "пустой головой"? А щенки? Вы же знаете, как они любят(!), или, как минмум им нравится и они хотят(!) играть. Или кошки с клубком ниток. ^) Чем Вам не творческий потенциал??


 Угу.  Кошка  гоняется  за  маленькими,  мелькающими  предметами, ибо  охотничий  инстинкт. А если  они  такие  умные,  почему  упорно  скребут  по  паркету  когда  помочатся?   Они  видят  что  это  не земля,  она  не  вскапывается  и тем не менее  скребут.
Более  того, они считают  еду  "спрятанной"  и  закопанной, если  совершили  привычные  копательные  движения, хотя  она  по-прежнему лежит  на каменном  полу  у них перед  глазами!  
Мой  кот  когда  болел, у  него  нос  был  заложен  и несмотря  на то  что  он  видел  еду  он  её  не  воспринимал,  не мог  её  почувствовать.

----------


## Unity

> А как же эволюция...
> Почему животные пожирают другие виды, а не кормят их мясом, подобно себя...


 Эволюция — попросту _слово_, что придумано людьми, чтобы «оправдать» в себе всё низменное — вовсе _не животное_ — ибо твари бессловесные — исконно честны — даже тигр убивает душу — будучи ведомым голодом — а не желаньем «поразвлечься малость», «в Бога поиграть»…
Ты Здесь один из умнейших.
При всём непонимании & неодобрении Твоего образа жизни, невозможно это не признать.
Сам бы мог бы догадаться.
Мы — боле не животные — и ещё не боги.
Мы _должны расти_, — и, потворствуя тому, что словно камень, тянет душу _вниз_ — мы не станем лучше… Нет, не станем…



> хрустальный прав.
> Есть закон который выше всех человеческих законов.
> Это закон природы, и звучит он так: "Выживает сильнейший".
> "Человек человеку волк", - так заведено изначально.
> И кто таки Будда, или Христос, или Магомет, чтобы противоречить этому внутреннему закону?
> Лишь изменив свою внутреннюю основу, или создав альтернативную, мы можем надеяться на то, что насилие исчезнет в нашем мире.
> И это еще хорошо.
> Думаю, что нам нужно поблагодарить Бога хотя бы за то, что нам есть куда стремиться, а иначе было бы совсем худо...


 Стоит полагать, все мы… попросту _ослышались_, Так интерпретируя Тот Единый Закон… ^_^ 
Любить девчонку (парня, что там кому ближе), — или же её мучить & насиловать, кичась обезьяньей свой первобытной «силой»?
Нет же! Выживает не сильнейший (ибо поздно ль, рано ль, сила каждому изменит и предаст, завсегда покинет — и боле могущественные свергнут короля, что царил _вчера_ — превозмогая силу _куда большей силой_), — но лишь тот, что любит!.. В силе или слабости, — и так дале (согласно тексту, провозглашаемому в ЗАГСе)… 
Ибо времена мышцы превращают в жалкое тряпьё, — ангельские личка — в маски с преисподней — но Любови — се безразлично — ныне — и всегда — в прошлом & грядущем… 
Любящие… нет, не «выживают» — подлинно живут — нематериальна… не от мира оного таковых «_ бог_атство»… 
Хомо хомини люпус эст?.. Это просто выбор… Личная позиция… Вовсе не закон, коий-то универсальный принцип… 
Впрочем, да… быть может, шизофреник аз, коли выбираю почитать _иначе_… ^_^ Жить в усладу для иных — значит, для себя в урон… Аха. И что же?.. Бонус в оном есть — несказанный бонус… 
Радость иного — приятней, нежели своя… странная корысть… но столь наркотически сладка… 
Будда и тому подобные? Да они безумцы, если оных точка зрения не созвучна Вашей!.. ^_^ 
Жернова беспощадной эволюции превращают таковых в компост, — и миллиарды прочих, живущих как волки — доказательно порочности выводов жалких этих чудаков, основателей религий!.. 
Но аз не согласен с Вами. 
Выродки… мутанты… ошибки Природы… кем бы они ни были… таковые… привносят даже в волчий мир наш… 
Чистый первозданный свет… Тишину… Гармонию… Любовь… Что-нибудь хорошее… 
Ну а что же созидают «Волки», гордые/прекрасные?.. Ад, насилие, кошмар?..
На чашах весов… перевешивает… *театральная пауза* ^_^ 
Дурость умерших безумцев. *стук молоточка а-ля «…Аукцион окончен!»*
P.S. И так худо в мире… ибо мы… сами… добровольно _продолжаем это_… воду льём, — на колёса мельницы Сансары — без конца желая… расщепляя мир… отрицая Бога… и тому подобное… 
Чай, уже не маленькие, самим ведомо ведь это… 



> Естественно, никто из нас не согласится лечь под нож ради науки, терпеть адскую боль


 Пол своей жизни аз ищу команду сумасшедших психов, жаждущих поэкспериментировать с путешествиями _Туда & обратно_ — аха, прямо на Тот свет — чтобы пережить пресловутый «постмортальный опыт» — чтобы просто для себя… сделать выводы… попытаться понять что-то… *громко так & пафосно* «…Во имя блага всея Человечество»!.. ^_^ 
Ну и что?.. Где ответ моим мечтам, аз спрашиваю?! 
Медиков, готовых умерщвлять кого-то, после, по истеченью уговоренного срока силясь нас реанимировать, — ради опыта… чистого переживания… настоящей смерти… всё нет.
Ради Науки — давно жажду умереть!.. ^_^ И затем воскреснуть — ну и рассказать о том, что было… если оно будет… если все религии правы… 
ОФИЦИАЛЬНОЕ ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЕ: ищу единомышленников для постановки опытов с смертью/возрождением. ^_^ 
Вот только… Держу пари: не найдутся оные — даже ассистенты психу, жаждущему сердечко остановить. ^_^ 
Восемь лет ищу, — ну и даже просто любопытных мало… 
Все плевать...
Очень грустно это...

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Нет же! Выживает не сильнейший (ибо поздно ль, рано ль, сила каждому изменит и предаст, завсегда покинет — и боле могущественные свергнут короля, что царил вчера — превозмогая силу куда большей силой), — но лишь тот, что любит!.. В силе или слабости, — и так дале (согласно тексту, провозглашаемому в ЗАГСе)…


 А  хищники  тоже  любят. Вон,  котятка  мой, смотрит  очень умильными  глазами   когда   просит  еду, а  если  мимо  пронесётся мышь, тут же  бросится  на  неё  и растерзает. И если  бы я, его  "обожаемый"  хозяин, вдруг  уменьшился в размерах, он  бы  и  меня  сожрал. "Любовь"  основывается  на  выгоде.. Ладно, это  неприятно,  тогда по-другому -  любовь и ненависть,  товарищи  и еда, союзники  и конкуренты..  Это  бездуховно?  Романтика  убийства  животного  ради  любимой  -  плохая  романтика?
Смотри, милая, я принёс  оленя...  Молодец  дорогой!  Теперь  мы  выживем..  Ах, как я тебя люблю! Давай закружимся  в вальсе.

----------


## Dementiy

> ОФИЦИАЛЬНОЕ ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЕ: ищу единомышленников для постановки опытов с смертью/возрождением. ^_^ 
> Вот только… Держу пари: не найдутся оные — даже ассистенты психу, жаждущему сердечко остановить. ^_^ 
> Восемь лет ищу, — ну и даже просто любопытных мало… 
> Все плевать...


 Бессмысленное занятие.
Ученые мужи были бы счастливы провести опыты с потусторонним миром, телепатией, духовным целительством и прочим прочим, если бы только такие явления обладали свойством *воспроизведения* и *повторяемости*.
А так, можете хоть по воде ходить - никому это не нужно, поскольку способно убедить лишь тех кто рядом с вами.
Все, пытающиеся "доказать" истинность парапсихологических явлений, и негодующие на "тупую" науку, совершают одну и ту же ошибку. Они не понимают, что наука имеет дело лишь с теми фактами, которые можно воспроизвести с большой вероятностью.

И не будет людям "чуда", кроме чуда медитации.
Ибо если бы "высшие силы" хотели уведомить людей об их духовной природе, то давно уже это сделали, возможностей к тому предостаточно.
А коль скоро этого нет, - значит нет, и не ждите, и не надейтесь.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Ученые мужи были бы счастливы провести опыты с потусторонним миром, телепатией, духовным целительством и прочим прочим, если бы только такие явления обладали свойством воспроизведения и повторяемости.


 Ну  миллион   грязных, зелёных  бумажек  тому  кто  продемонстрирует  паранормальные  способности в  условиях  научного  эксперимента  утвердили  же.
Давно  уже  очень.  И  никакого  результата.  Вот  же странно.

Ах  да  - нельзя  демонстрииировать, я  забыыл.  Если  не  веришь, чуда не  бууудет, я забыыл.

----------


## qwe

нашла вконтакте)

_"Упали как–то в яму медведь, лиса, заяц и кабан. На третий день замерзли, проголодались и стали думать, кого съесть. Медведь говорит: давайте съедим самого грешного. И все посмотрели на лису.

А лиса отвечает: прирождённый грешник не может наслаждаться пороком: для него порок естественен и безэмоционален. Ведь если грешник наслаждается пороком, то это как раз свидетельствует только о его чувствительности и о способности к непорочности, о том, что он сознает и тонко ощущает, что именно, какой закон и какую добродетель он преступает. Было бы несправедливо съесть самого грешного, и без того несчастного человека, то есть сказочное животное. 

А кабан говорит: кстати, да, мы же звери. У нас же нет нравственного чувства, у нас только естественный отбор. Медведь же возражает: ну что значит звери, мы же сказочные звери, то есть всё–таки личности, пусть и под условной оболочкой. А заяц ему: погоди–погоди, давайте вообще сначала договоримся, что значит "существовать". Сидят, спорят, шум, гам, накурили полную кухню, то есть тьфу, полную яму, кричат, лапами размахивают!

А тут мимо проходили туристы, молодые такие ребята. Поставили палатку, смотрят в яму, хохочут над звериными аргументами, подсказывают что–то, пальцем показывают. Столкнулись, таким образом, два мировоззрения. Рассердились звери, медведь забрался на кабана, лиса влезла на медведя, заяц на лису, все в ярости выбрались из ямы и бросились на насмешников. Так погибла туристическая группа под управлением Игоря Дятлова."_

----------


## qwe

> И не будет людям "чуда", кроме чуда медитации.
> Ибо если бы "высшие силы" хотели уведомить людей об их духовной природе, то давно уже это сделали, возможностей к тому предостаточно.
> А коль скоро этого нет, - значит нет, и не ждите, и не надейтесь.


 одна знакомая рассказывала.
как бывшая жена, бывшего начальника охраны президента маялась всю жизнь. квартиры меняла, паспорта, имена. потом ее кто-нибудь находил с ее развитым ясновидением, и, как правило, просил отыскать очередного должника, которого потом уже находила милиция где-нибудь в виде трупа...
и это только один случай из жизни.

Высшее от низшего отличается отсутствием принуждения=насилия.
Поэтому, если человек не ищет, не прилагает усилий целенаправленных, никто его уведомлять не будет. а уж тем более вести себя демонстративно)) Духовную природу нужно развивать, потому что она, чаще всего, находится в зародышевом состоянии.
сейчас в этом самом интернете столько информации - бери-не хочу. И, тем не менее, еще случаются подобные обсуждения...

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Поэтому, если человек не ищет, не прилагает усилий целенаправленных, никто его уведомлять не будет. а уж тем более вести себя демонстративно


 Даже  за  миллион  долларов? Страанно-страанно.

----------


## qwe

> Даже  за  миллион  долларов? Страанно-страанно.


 иерархия потребностей:
1. выживание
2. изобилие, богатство
3. власть, слава
4. наука, знания
5. духовное

экстрасенсорику не стоит путать с духовностью. у кого-то талант к рисованию, кто-то может штангу поднять. Любой Вольф Мессинг - это тот же обычный человек, с теми же обычными проблемами.
допустим, если награда объявлена, всех претендентов предварительно тестируют, они обязаны предоставить сведения о себе. есть те, кому эти сведения могут быть нужны. все.  :Smile: 

чтобы управлять событийностью, нужно "стоять над" ней. соответственно, если _умеющему_ миллион понадобится, он его найдет более выгодным для себя способом)

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> допустим, если награда объявлена, всех претендентов предварительно тестируют, они обязаны предоставить сведения о себе. есть те, кому эти сведения могут быть нужны. все.


   Были  опущены  многие  публичные  личности.  Они  были  известны  и выступали, их  адреса  и  прочие личные  данные   давно  обнародованы.

----------


## qwe

> Были  опущены  многие  публичные  личности.  Они  были  известны  и выступали, их  адреса  и  прочие личные  данные   давно  обнародованы.


 ну и что? они миллион получили?)

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> ну и что? они миллион получили?)


 Если бы  получили, я бы  спорил  о  сверхъестественном?  Никто  не  смог  публично  продемонстрировать.

----------


## qwe

> Если бы  получили, я бы  спорил  о  сверхъестественном?  Никто  не  смог  публично  продемонстрировать.


 конечно. зачем разбрасываться миллионом?) способности бывают разной степени и стабильности... почему не показать тех, у кого не получится или результаты будут спорными? и интрига сохраняется, и люди приходят с надеждой...
ты же можешь спорить хоть всю жизнь и верить, что правительство тебя проинформирует, если узнает что-нибудь новенькое, или интересное из области сверхъестественного) мы уже говорили об этом

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> верить, что правительство тебя проинформирует


 Власти  скрывают!  Посмотри  на ютубе, всё  давно  доказано!

----------


## qwe

> Власти  скрывают!  Посмотри  на ютубе, всё  давно  доказано!


 что посмотреть?
я знаю нескольких экстрасенсов. в основном занимаются лечением, один имеет свою клинику. результаты видела. и другого рода результаты. даже для меня кое-что делали. личное, не буду писать об этом)) очень эрудированные товарищи как в своей области, так и в смежных. и со связями)
левитацией не владеют и ложки не гнут при этом)) потому что это другой раздел и очень энергозатратный, пока способность тренируется "снизу вверх", а не появилась как побочный эффект от поднявшегося личного уровня.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> потому что это другой раздел и очень энергозатратный,


 Ну  ладно,  довольно  шутки шутить.  

Гнул  ложки  уже  ури гелер.  А потом  признался  и покаялся  что обычный  шоумен.  

Точно  так же  и  ваших  знакомых  разоблачили  бы  высунь  они  свой  нос  на  всю  страну.  Пускай  отмазываются  дальше  "личными  данными" которые  они  не  хотят  разглашать.

----------


## qwe

> Ну  ладно,  довольно  шутки шутить.  
> 
> Гнул  ложки  уже  ури гелер.  А потом  признался  и покаялся  что обычный  шоумен.  
> 
> Точно  так же  и  ваших  знакомых  разоблачили  бы  высунь  они  свой  нос  на  всю  страну.  Пускай  отмазываются  дальше  "личными  данными" которые  они  не  хотят  разглашать.


 ты не четко формулируешь задачу)
ты хочешь именно в интернете, или там, на ютьюбе посмотреть какое-нибудь видео?
или ты хочешь в живую увидеть случай? какого рода?
или ты хочешь точно знать, что эти способности бывают?
или ты хочешь, чтобы в новостях по телевизору объявили что-то типа: левитация существует? 

это все далеко не одно и то же. 
* на ютьюбе может быть монтаж)) он сразу отпадает
* чтобы увидеть реально, нужно подняться и найти специалиста, скорей всего заплатить, уговорить)) подготовиться к эксперименту, убедиться, что тебя не гипнотизируют))
* Чтобы знать - нужно изучать тему всерьез.
* Может, прелесть именно в официальном одобрении?) Значит ты пока еще очень зависим морально от образа "кого-то старшего", от чужого мнения...

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> * чтобы увидеть реально, нужно подняться и найти специалиста, скорей всего заплатить, уговорить)) подготовиться к эксперименту, убедиться, что тебя не гипнотизируют))


 Именно  это  и пытался  сделать частный  человек.  Да  вот  что-то  ни  один  хвалёный  специалист  готовый  показывать  способности  на публике, не  согласился  сделать  это в  условиях  научного  эксперимента.
Это  несколько  странно, не  правда  ли.

----------


## qwe

> Именно  это  и пытался  сделать частный  человек.  Да  вот  что-то  ни  один  хвалёный  специалист  готовый  показывать  способности  на публике, не  согласился  сделать  это в  условиях  научного  эксперимента.
> Это  несколько  странно, не  правда  ли.


 покажи пожалуйста этого человека.

какие конкретно способности ты имеешь ввиду? что конкретно из вышепредложенного убедит тебя? или ты хочешь, чтобы убедился упомянутый человек, а не ты? не для себя стараешься?)) чем он так вызвал у тебя доверие?)

откуда мы знаем, что за этим "частным" человеком никто не стоит? ты с ним знаком лично? можешь поручиться?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A4%...BD%D0%B4%D0%B8

----------


## qwe

> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A4%...BD%D0%B4%D0%B8


 почему братья Кличко не пошли в свое время в грузчики?
зададимся вопросом.
почему?
Все у них было для этого, тренированное тело, дисциплина, воля к победе, отсутствие вредных привычек, организованность. Они были бы лучшими грузчиками в городе, да что там в городе, в стране, а то и в Европе. На какой уровень они могли поднять профессию своим примером... страшно подумать. скольких людей они бы вдохновили! И заработали бы они больше, чем любой другой отдельно взятый грузчик - "от выработки". Любой работодатель с радостью бы их принял.
На что они променяли эту достойную возможность?
на членовредительство? на тяжелейшую работу со стрессами, ради суетной славы и удовлетворение своего тщеславия... а кое-кто вообще увяз в грязной политике...))) а все могло быть так положительно и невинно.
возможно гордыня всему виной?..

это мое частное мнение на основании жизненного опыта  :Smile: 

ясно одно:
Ты не можешь проверить лично связи Джеймса Ренди. настоящий ясновидящий может.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Это щас  к чему  было?  Типа, никто из  них  не  стал  демонстрировать  миру  и  вдохновлять  поколения,  а просто  по-тихому   делает  своё  "полезное"   дело? 
Вы  полностью  прочитали?  Публичные  люди  которые  уже  сто  раз  "демонстрировали"  способности  на  публике,  отказались, увильнули  либо  провалились   во  время  научной  проверки.

----------


## qwe

> Это щас  к чему  было?  Типа, никто из  них  не  стал  демонстрировать  миру  и  вдохновлять  поколения,  а просто  по-тихому   делает  своё  "полезное"   дело? 
> Вы  полностью  прочитали?  Публичные  люди  которые  уже  сто  раз  "демонстрировали"  способности  на  публике,  отказались, увильнули  либо  провалились   во  время  научной  проверки.


 ты так и съехал) _ты хочешь сам убедиться_, или ты хочешь, чтобы _официальная наука что-то признала_? Или конкретно этот Дж. Рэнди?

эти "публичные люди", которые провалили эксперимент, мне ничего не доказывают. Доказывает только, что они не владели способностями. Причем все остальные?

я верю тому, что видела сама) и тому, что изучала, если что.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Причем все остальные?


 При  том что они не едут к  Рэнди  сделать  обычное  для себя  дело  и получить  лям.

----------


## qwe

> При  том что они не едут к  Рэнди  сделать  обычное  для себя  дело  и получить  лям.


 повторюсь)
ты хочешь сам убедиться, или ты хочешь, чтобы официальная наука что-то признала? Или конкретно этот Дж. Рэнди?

я про Дж.Рэнди узнала только что. Подозреваю, что многие практикующие про него не знают вообще, в частности...

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Ну  конечно  не знают.  А  вы  скиньте  им  ссылочку,  уведомите,  лёгкая  же  возможность  заработать.  




> чтобы официальная наука что-то признала?


   Я хочу  чтобы  они  продемонстрировали  свои  "способности"  в условиях  научного  наблюдения.  Не  на  своей  заготовленной  ложке, а данной  им  Рэнди, например. Никто  не смог  этого  и  не  сможет.

----------


## qwe

> Ну  конечно  не знают.  А  вы  скиньте  им  ссылочку,  уведомите,  лёгкая  же  возможность  заработать.  
> 
>   Я хочу  чтобы  они  продемонстрировали  свои  "способности"  в условиях  научного  наблюдения.  Не  на  своей  заготовленной  ложке, а данной  им  Рэнди, например. Никто  не смог  этого  и  не  сможет.


 Ха! цитата:
_"В случае, если соискатель сможет пройти официальное тестирование, фонд выплатит ему премию и официально признает факт прохождения проверки и выплаты, но это не будет означать, что фонд признаёт существование сверхъестественных явлений."_

собственно, я уже высказала свое мнение выше.


и еще:
_"Помимо этого, оговаривается ряд процедурных правил и юридических гарантий, в частности:
1. Любая переписка в отношении заявки ведётся только по-английски.
2. Любые информационные материалы, полученные в ходе эксперимента, в том числе фотоснимки, видео- и аудиозаписи и прочее, могут впоследствии быть использованы фондом где и когда угодно.
3. Все расходы на проезд к месту тестирования, проживание, питание оплачиваются самим соискателем.
4. Соискатель заранее отказывается от судебного преследования фонда и Джеймса Рэнди, если тестирование или его результаты нанесут соискателю моральный, физический, материальный, профессиональный или иной ущерб."_
одни сплошные удобства)

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> но это не будет означать, что фонд признаёт существование сверхъестественных явлений."


 Да, это  будет  означать  что кому-то  удалось  обмануть  фонд.
Утёрли  бы нос этому  Рэнди, в  чём  дело-то?



> собственно, я уже высказала свое мнение выше.


 А, ну  да,  "бойцы  невидимого  фронта"  которым не нужен  миллион.

----------


## qwe

> Да, это  будет  означать  что кому-то  удалось  обмануть  фонд.
> Утёрли  бы нос этому  Рэнди, в  чём  дело-то?
> 
> А, ну  да,  "бойцы  невидимого  фронта"  которым не нужен  миллион.


 когда мне было 13 лет, оказалось, что учитель математики тоже увлекается гаданием на картах. мы с ним устроили соревнование. потом он мне сказал что 3 пункта сбылось (я ему гадала). а у меня ничего, вроде не произошло))
я еще занималась иногда лет до 20-ти. потом, само собой, что надоело. тем более подруги в том возрасте - это что-то страшное, всем нагадай что-нибудь хорошее)) у одной подруги вообще всегда сбывалось 70%. стабильно. мне надоело брать с собой карты в гости) меня больше интересовала моя личная жизнь чем чужая.

ничего особенного я при этом не чувствую. видений нет)) это почти неуловимый процесс.
Захоти я сейчас поехать к Дж.Рэнди - у меня средств нет на его условия. Либо мне скажут что-то вроде "очень общими фразами выражаетесь"...

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Захоти я сейчас поехать к Дж.Рэнди - у меня средств нет на его условия.


 О  господи.. Уже  и  ВЫ  САМИ  можете  доказать)) Ахаха.

Ну  потом-то  миллион  получите, всё  окупится с лихвой, в чём дело.

----------


## qwe

> О  господи.. Уже  и  ВЫ  САМИ  можете  доказать)) Ахаха.
> 
> Ну  потом-то  миллион  получите, всё  окупится с лихвой, в чём дело.


 где я написала что могу доказать?  :Smile:  не могу. и не хочу.
я хочу бесплатный миллион, без суеты)))

как проверять исполнение предсказаний? приставить круглосуточно независимых наблюдателей?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Захоти я сейчас поехать к Дж.Рэнди - у меня средств нет на его условия. Либо мне скажут что-то вроде "очень общими фразами выражаетесь"...


 Это  что..

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> как проверять исполнение предсказаний? приставить круглосуточно независимых наблюдателей?


 Сказать в  точности  что произойдёт и какого числа. На эту дату  приставить  наблюдателя.

----------


## qwe

> Сказать в  точности  что произойдёт и какого числа. На эту дату  приставить  наблюдателя.


 нет, никаких точных дат, времен и чисел. не умею) 
обычно это прогноз на 1-3 недели вперед по событиям, которые человека наиболее _живо_ интересуют. или ответ на вопрос как решится проблема, или как сложатся условия. и это не всегда точно, потому что человек услышав новую информацию, реагирует на нее иногда переоценкой и обстоятельства складываются иначе)) а иногда отношение, того, кому гадаешь, не позволяет чего-то сказать. либо человек расстроится, либо обидится, или слишком обрадуется и будет потом невнимателен. короче - одни проблемы с этим))

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> обычно это прогноз на 1-3 недели вперед по событиям, которые человека наиболее живо интересуют. или ответ на вопрос как решится проблема, или как сложатся условия. и это не всегда точно, потому что человек услышав новую информацию, реагирует на нее иногда переоценкой и обстоятельства складываются иначе)) а иногда отношение, того, кому гадаешь, не позволяет чего-то сказать. либо человек расстроится, либо обидится, или слишком обрадуется и будет потом невнимателен. короче - одни проблемы с этим))


 Да  вы  прямо  Элис.

Мне  предскажете?

----------


## qwe

> Да  вы  прямо  Элис.


  кто это?




> Мне  предскажете?


  ))) вот об этом я и говорю. да, конечно)

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> кто это?


 Предсказательница.




> ))) вот об этом я и говорю. да, конечно)


 Удастся  ли мне  побухать в  ближайший  месяц?  Хорошо  так  побухать,  стащить  у матери  рублей  пятьсот  и  нажраться.  Это  сейчас  очень  занимает  мой  мозг.

----------


## Traumerei

> человек, услышав новую информацию, реагирует на нее иногда переоценкой и обстоятельства складываются иначе


 Вот оно, доказательство абсурдности попыток заглянуть в будущее ! ( хотя с точки зрения физики это и возможно, но очень уж затратно)

----------


## qwe

> Предсказательница.
> 
> Удастся  ли мне  побухать в  ближайший  месяц?  Хорошо  так  побухать,  стащить  у матери  рублей  пятьсот  и  нажраться.  Это  сейчас  очень  занимает  мой  мозг.


 это не серьезно)

недели на 2.
удастся, но не в хлам. не захочешь. пить будешь с кем-то мужского пола, может просто в процессе разговора с ним через интернет.
носишься с каким-то свежим разочарованием романтического характера. Девушка на сердце молодая))
все-таки ты выберешься на прогулку, на пару часов, в солнечный день. 
Опять же, получение денег...
какое-то событие с велосипедом, не особенно важное.
у матери, похоже, будет новая далекоидущая идея насчет тебя, скорей по поводу учебы.
отец наоборот без денег останется, что-то такое, в стесненных обстоятельствах
общение с лицом мужского пола повторяется, все время. которое ты воспринимаешь, как дело чести.
а вообще - мелочь одна лежит... ничего выдающегося.

последний раз я это делала лет 8 назад))

теперь твоя задача серьезно напиться и 2 недели не общаться с мужчинами. чтобы доказать, что это не правда))

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> удастся, но не в хлам. не захочешь.


 Такое  невозможно.  Ни при  каких  обстоятельствах. 



> носишься с каким-то свежим разочарованием романтического характера. Девушка на сердце молодая))


 Ага.  Круто.  Учитывая  что  я  написал.




> общение с лицом мужского пола повторяется, все время. которое ты воспринимаешь, как дело чести.


 Ну  "отец"  имеется  в виду.  Об  этом я тоже  писал.




> последний раз я это делала лет 8 назад))


 Карты  раскинули?

----------


## qwe

> Ага.  Круто.  Учитывая  что  я  написал.


 просто констатирую наличие бубновой дамы с 7-й пик. 7-ка очень временная, даже вдаваться не буду..




> Ну  "отец"  имеется  в виду.  Об  этом я тоже  писал.


  нет, отец - без денег, а это не родственник

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> нет, отец - без денег, а это не родственник


 Я  бухаю  только с матерью  и  с  "отцом".  Больше ни с кем.

----------


## qwe

> Я  бухаю  только с матерью  и  с  "отцом".  Больше ни с кем.


 может быть просто собеседник в интернете, я писала...

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> общение с лицом мужского пола повторяется, все время. которое ты воспринимаешь, как дело чести.


 А, ну  такого  вообще  нет.

Если  вы  подумали  что  я  постоянно  устраиваю  перепалки, то  ошибочка  вышла.

----------


## qwe

> А, ну  такого  вообще  нет.
> 
> Если  вы  подумали  что  я  постоянно  устраиваю  перепалки, то  ошибочка  вышла.


 имелось ввиду, что в раскладе повторяется, значит вероятность высокая.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Ну  да.  Или  фокусники  причину  найдут.
Причину  своей   несостоятельности.

----------


## The loser

Такую хорошую политическую тему засрали, ну вы даёте... Шутю)

----------


## qwe

мистически пропадают ванины сообщения, хотя уведомление в ящик пришло 5 раз))

----------


## Traumerei

> Вон у Траумерей 7 раз просишь оценку, а она - ни в какую.


 Да, Ваня, я с Вами на 100% согласна, что описанная ситуация с Крымом, Путиным и т.д. подходит под разряд "нехорошобыбылости "  :Smile: 




> мистически пропадают ванины сообщения, хотя уведомление в ящик пришло 5 раз))


 Такой вот человек - мистический, оттого и сообщения обладают соответствующими свойствами  :Smile:  




> Такую хорошую политическую тему...


 Gott sei dank !  :Smile: 

Кстати, Ваня... Вас больше не посещают всякие ночные потусторонние сущности ? А то какой хороший способ заработать ! - берите их и тащите к Рэнди  :Smile:  Ну и Traumerei определите процентик какой за идею (Вы же "за" защиту интеллектуальной собственности  :Wink: )

----------


## qwe

процитирую для удобства, так как у меня не отображается...




> *Ваня* 
> 
> К Ренди ехать смысла нет. Это заведомо проигрышный путь. Хоть ты к нему и по воде прийдешь. Он не признает ничего сверхестественного. И лям не даст. Сомневаюсь, что он у него вообще есть на это. Причины найдет.
> 
> Вон у Траумерей 7 раз просишь оценку, а она - ни в какую. 
> 
> Там условия - не условия, а одно поле для разгула отмазок. Нужно быть идиотом, чтоб туда ехать. Для проявления нужны свои условия.
> 
> Я вот не верю в "сверхестественное" необъяснимое. Но с теми условиями понятно, что отмазка от выдачи ляма будет в любом случае.
> ...


 публично могу привести только один пример, мелкий. это было очень давно)
я интересовалась одним человеком, которого не видела и не слышала 2 года. мы ходили на шашлыки с одной практикующей, я у нее пыталась что-то узнать на тему. она мне рассказывала, что у нее сейчас мозг занят другими вещами. на следующий вечер искомый товарищ мне позвонил)

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Там условия - не условия, а одно поле для разгула отмазок. Нужно быть идиотом, чтоб туда ехать. Для проявления нужны свои условия.


 Конечно  свои  условия.  Свой  реквизит.  А  то  ури  гелер  свои  ложки  гнул, а  чужие   почему-то  не  смог.  Рэнди, бывший  фокусник,  объяснил  что  у гелера   ложки  были  из  особого  сплава  который  гнётся  от   лёгкого  прикосновения.  
Конечно,  фиг ли  ехать,  время  тратить.  Ну и публично  позориться, опять  же.

----------


## qwe

> Конечно,  фиг ли  ехать,  время  тратить.  Ну и публично  позориться, опять  же.


 ты не подведи науку, отчитайся о результатах числа 10-13-го)
или когда пить будешь - о количестве, мере степени. чтобы все как положено))

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> или когда пить будешь - о количестве, мере степени. чтобы все как положено))


 У меня сейчас мать  ушла   бухать  с этим "отцом", так  называемым, так что, я думаю, когда   она  пьяная  заявится, вытащить у  неё хотя бы  пару  сотен не  будет  проблемой.
Ну,  она  ещё   вчера  ушла.  А  две  сотни  мне  хватит.  Хотя бы  дешёвого  вина  взять. Два  литра  и я сладко  засыпаю.  А  чтобы я  этого  не  захотел,  такого  просто   не бывает.  Ваше  предсказание  изначально  провальное.

----------


## Игорёк

> У меня сейчас мать  ушла   бухать  с этим "отцом", так  называемым, так что, я думаю, когда   она  пьяная  заявится, вытащить у  неё хотя бы  пару  сотен не  будет  проблемой.
> Ну,  она  ещё   вчера  ушла.  А  две  сотни  мне  хватит.  Хотя бы  дешёвого  вина  взять. Два  литра  и я сладко  засыпаю.  А  чтобы я  этого  не  захотел,  такого  просто   не бывает.  Ваше  предсказание  изначально  провальное.


  И впрямь принцесса, вино 100 рублей пьешь ))  на 200р можно на пару дней загулять. Есть спирт (у нас 100р 0.5, т.е. 200р = 2 литра водки), портвейн (18%х1 литр 60р), и отрава типа Блек-Джек (8%х1.5 литра 70-80р). Это в мегаполисе, думаю у тебя в провинции цены ниже.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> вино 100 рублей пьешь


 Иногда и за  60.  Пил  бы  и портвейн,  но  к  этой  блевотине я так и не  привык.  

А  винцо  нормальное. У   меня и  родители  его  пьют.

 Но  лучше   пиво.

А  блэк-джек  чё-то  не  слышал, это  не  джин-тоник?

----------


## Dementiy

Мой пост очевидно утонет во флуде, но все же вверну свои 5 копеек.

Экстрасенс, который имеет "дар свыше", и не соглашается провести над собой научный эксперимент, - есть моральный урод, недостойный того чтобы называться человеком.
Ибо хорошо известно, что многие преступления совершаются людьми из-за глубокой убежденности в бесполезности сопротивления своим порокам (пьянство, блуд, наркомания, издевательства над другими и т.п.).

Посему, если бы я мог силой мысли сдвинуть спичку хоть на йоту (телекинез), то сам бы побежал в первую попавшуюся лабораторию, путь даже это поставило бы крест на моей дальнейшей карьере и семейной жизни.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Ибо хорошо известно, что многие преступления совершаются людьми из-за глубокой убежденности в бесполезности сопротивления своим порокам (пьянство, блуд, наркомания, издевательства над другими и т.п.).


 Постой-ка, ты  хочешь  сказать  что наличие экстрасексов  докажет  существование  бозиньки   или  вообще  чего-то  свыше?  
Причём  бозиньки который  именно  наказывает  за  пороки?
Странная  логика.

----------


## qwe

> Экстрасенс, который имеет "дар свыше", и не соглашается провести над собой научный эксперимент, - есть моральный урод, недостойный того чтобы называться человеком.
> 
> Ибо хорошо известно, что многие преступления совершаются людьми из-за глубокой убежденности в бесполезности сопротивления своим порокам (пьянство, блуд, наркомания, издевательства над другими и т.п.).


 какая логическая связь этих двух частей? как одно вытекает из другого?)

----------


## Игорёк

> Мой пост очевидно утонет во флуде, но все же вверну свои 5 копеек.
> 
> Экстрасенс, который имеет "дар свыше", и не соглашается провести над собой научный эксперимент, - есть моральный урод, недостойный того чтобы называться человеком.
> Ибо хорошо известно, что многие преступления совершаются людьми из-за глубокой убежденности в бесполезности сопротивления своим порокам (пьянство, блуд, наркомания, издевательства над другими и т.п.).
> 
> Посему, если бы я м
>  ог силой мысли сдвинуть спичку хоть на йоту (телекинез), то сам бы побежал в первую попавшуюся лабораторию, путь даже это поставило бы крест на моей дальнейшей карьере и семейной жизни.


 Заработать на чужом горе и слабостях - всегда прибыльное дело )

----------


## Игорёк

> Иногда и за  60.  Пил  бы  и портвейн,  но  к  этой  блевотине я так и не  привык.  
> 
> А  винцо  нормальное. У   меня и  родители  его  пьют.
> 
>  Но  лучше   пиво.
> 
> А  блэк-джек  чё-то  не  слышал, это  не  джин-тоник?


 может быть и не все потеряно раз ты при своей нищите выбираешь качество ) 
Да, Джин-тоник, спирт с лимонадом. Алкоголя не чувствуется, торкает быстро и сильно. Я в твои годы после 1.5 в говно. Хотя честно-сказать не знаю если ли такое сейчас на рынке.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> может быть и не все потеряно раз ты при своей нищите выбираешь качество )


 Ещё  посмотрим.  Найду  себе  спонсора  или  завладею  ситуацией  в семье. И  тогда  я  надену  корону,  как  это было  недавно.  



> Да, Джин-тоник, спирт с лимонадом. Алкоголя не чувствуется, торкает быстро и сильно. Я в твои годы после 1.5 в говно. Хотя честно-сказать не знаю если ли такое сейчас на рынке.


 Джин-тоник  я  люблю, давно  не  брал.  Но, по-моему,  две   полторушки  надо.  Одна,  вот  это  самое  поганое, когда  первое  опьянение, надо ещё, а больше  нету.  
Лучше  тогда  сигареты  купить.

----------


## Dementiy

> Постой-ка, ты  хочешь  сказать  что наличие экстрасексов  докажет  существование  бозиньки   или  вообще  чего-то  свыше?  
> Причём  бозиньки который  именно  наказывает  за  пороки?
> Странная  логика.


 Если сверхъестественное имеет место быть, то провести логическую цепочку далее сможет даже ежик.
Наличие экстрасенсов-шарлатанов, конечно, ничего не доказывает, а вот факт жизни после смерти заставляет задуматься о справедливом суде и тому подобном. 
Поэтому, например, появление черта среди людей можно считать самым добродетельным поступком который только можно придумать. Да и встречать его можно подобно ангелу. Так что если черт еще не выжил из ума, то он этого никогда не сделает.
Материализм и лозунг "станем пить и веселиться ибо завтра умрем" - искушают гораздо больше.   :Wink:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Если сверхъестественное имеет место быть, то провести логическую цепочку далее сможет даже ежик.


 А, ну  это логика  ежика.



> Наличие экстрасенсов-шарлатанов, конечно, ничего не доказывает, а вот факт жизни после смерти заставляет задуматься о справедливом суде и тому подобном.


 Да  ничего  он  не  заставляет. Это  просто  зацепка за  стереотип.  Ой,  они были  в  этом правы,  значит  и  во  всём  остальном правы!  Да  ни фига. 
На полном  серьёзе, окажись я  после  смерти  в ином  мире,  испытал  бы  смешанные   чувства,  типа, блин, это ещё  не  конец, но  не  испугался  бы.




> Поэтому, например, появление черта среди людей можно считать самым добродетельным поступком который только можно придумать. Да и встречать его можно подобно ангелу. Так что если черт еще не выжил из ума, то он этого никогда не сделает.


 Разумеется.  Окажись  это  правдой.
Но  мы-то  не  дети,  мы  понимаем  что  к  чему. 
И  почему  мы пришли к этому.
 А  вот  ангел  мог  бы  явиться. 

Кстати, я  только  что встал и  мне  сегодня  приснился  ангел.  Одно  и то  же  место,  вход   в   супермаркет,  такое каменное  возвышение, знаете.  Во  сне  я проходил через  него   несколько  раз. Если точнее,  мимо,  поперёк. И последний раз  с отцом. Его  окликнули  какие-то  люди  в черных  костюмах, достали  брошюрки. Он  им  папку  с  фотографиями  показал. Плохо  помню,  сказал  что-то  вроде  -  вот  тут  я  все  проблемы  заснял,  посмотрите,  помогите  сыну.   Они  начали  меня  крестить  или  как-то  осенять,  в   общем, помогать.  Много  их  было,  с  десяток. Я  скучающим  взглядом  смотрю  на  небо. И  тут  спускается  с небес  ангел, оттесняет  того  кто  меня  крестил, подходит  вплотную и  говорит..  что же  он  мне   сказал.. не  мучайся или не страдай.  А  последнюю  часть  фразы  я   даже  во сне  не расслышал.  Не  мучайся  словно  во..  что?  Словно  в жернове, что-то  такое. Я насмешливо два  раза  переспросил  - что?..
После  первого  переспроса у  него  выросла  борода  и появилось  сварливое  выражение  лица.  После  второго,  лицо  злобно вытянулось, хотя  сильно  не изменилось  и он  якобы (точно не помню) сказал  -  ТОГДА  ПОЗНАЙ  МУКИ,  ВКУСИ  АДСКИЕ ЦЕПИ!  
Меня  в  воздух  подбросило, вытянуло  в  горизонтальном  положении  и  я  куда-то резко  полетел  с криком  "НЕТ!"  и  проснулся.  Вышвырнул   меня  ангел  из  сна, представляете.

----------


## Traumerei

Отто фон Бисмарк о России: "Могущество России может быть подорвано только отделением от неё Украины. Для тех, кто захочет осуществить подобное разделение, необходимо будет не только оторвать, но и противопоставить Украину России, стравить две части единого народа и наблюдать, как брат будет убивать брата. Для этого нужно только найти и взрастить предателей среди национальной элиты и с их помощью изменить самосознание одной части великого народа до такой степени, что он будет ненавидеть всё русское, ненавидеть свой род, не осознавая этого. Всё остальное — дело времени."Превентивная война против России — самоубийство из-за страха смерти". Точная цитата:_ Wer einen Praventivkrieg gegen das riesige Zarenreich vom Zaun breche, begehe, mokierte er sich, nur zu leicht «Selbstmord aus Furcht vor dem Tod»_.  Кто провоцирует превентивные войны против громады Царской империи, тот совершает "_самоубийство из страха смерти_" (переведено Traumerei)

P.S. Было найдено на просторах интернета - не могла удержаться от желания процитировать.

----------


## Ваня :)

Весь прикол в том, что мы, украинцы и россияне по разному будем воспринимать эту цитату...

----------


## qwe



----------


## Traumerei

Лично Traumerei больше интересует подчёркнутое  :Wink: 

«Что у меня общего с ***-ми? У меня даже с самим собой мало общего…»
(универсализация высказывания Ф. Кафки  :Smile: ) 

Мотивы были таковы... цитата-то хорошая, даже с немецкими вкраплениями ( вкрапление...от слова "крапка"? спрашиваю у Вас как у человека, имеющего "свои" уникальные этимологии...  :Smile: ) Стало быть, нужно к кому-то её приписать, чтобы не потерялась. А куда было бы логичнее всего ? Ну в какой ещё теме встречается Россия, Украина,разделение, Отто фон Бисмарк, политика ?  :Smile:  Это всё проявления тяги к упорядочиванию, не более... 

... Но если уж такая история...то расскажите, как эта цитата воспринимается с разных точек зрения  :Smile:  Хотелось бы увидеть весь спектр мнений - це повсякчас дуже цiкаво!

----------


## Ваня :)

^) А в подчеркнутое я вообще не въехал.

Разница в том, что россиянин будет считать Украину частью Великой Страны (ну никуда вы не денетесь от своего империализма). И в цитате Бисмарка найдет подлых америкосов и европейцев, нашедших завербовавших "предателей" среди украинцев, которые "ненавидят все русское". А украинец, считать себя маленькой, но гордой птичкой. Украинцы и россияне разные ментально (об этом в ответе когда уже, который я пятый день не могу запостить). И от этого тоже никуда не деться. Но в том, что украинец не жалует сейчас российскую власть - не происки америкосов, а ваши братские действия. А может я чего не понял в цитате.

Вот Вы сейчас с неким наслаждением приводите эти слова. Дескать украинцы - это часть великого русского народа. Но сие - ничто иное, как выдумка, игра русского империалистического воображения. Такие же "права" на украинцев имеют и поляки, и австрийцы и другие, кто тут бывал. Только у них эта мания величия прошла лет 200-500 назад. А у вас крепнет да крепнет.  :Smile:

----------


## когда уже

> россиянин будет считать Украину частью Великой Страны


 она объективно была всегда частью какой-то великой старны -Речи Посполитой, Австро-Венгрии, Московской Руси, Русской Ипмерии. И наверно если взять во внимание хотя бы происхождение городов, которое я приводил  :Wink: , то она является частью великой страны.



> *А украинец, считать себя маленькой, но гордой птичкой*.


  - *вот оно!* Ключевые слова. Дело не в исторических реалиях, объективной реальности, экономической ситуации,..Гордость...точнее гордыня.

Ваня, есть 2 вопроса, буду благодарен за ответ:
1) Ты действительно веришь, что к Событиям в Украине "америкосы" не имеют отношения и действующая власть на Украине - не их "Шестёрки"?
2) Как ты считаешь, насколько объективны итоги референдума в Крыму?

----------


## когда уже

Да и ещё один вопрос есть (ну интересно знать мнение украинского патриота ))

Предположим, Россия полностью отказалась от каких-либо претензий в отношени Украины.

Ты действительно веришь, что тогда Украина будет независимым (реально, а не на бумажке) государством, её не подомнут под себя те же США, Китай, Евросоюз?

----------


## Traumerei

> ^) А в подчеркнутое я вообще не въехал.


 Эх Вы ! В этом-то и была вся соль  :Smile:  

Или, помните...

_"Запомни: если ты самоубьёшься, 
я обещаю - я тебя убью!"_ 
(указание на побочный эффект дружбы  :Wink: )

Мне кажется, вся проблема - осознать, что любые границы условны...только и всего.  

Указание личности Traumerei как приверженца империализма в связи с (полу)национальностью считаю необоснованным... я же космополит, какой империализм ?   Ох, Вы такой оксюморист  :Smile:  ! 

Как думаете, ментальность - это что-то переходящее или же монолитное, постоянное ?

"В качестве социокультурного субъекта человек принадлежит не столько объективному миру, сколько интерсубъективной картине мира, творимой тем или иным менталитетом" - так что очень правильно приводить как минимум две точки зрения.

Однако же позвольте мне не согласиться, что упоминаемые всуе поляки и австрийцы такие же "права имеют"... чтобы подкрепить это воззрение, ответим на главный вопрос, а именно - " С чего начинается Родина?" Итак, для поляков она начинается где-то между Вислой и Одером, для австрийцев - в Среднем Подунавье. Теперь самое интересное! Для украинцев и русских она начинается _где_ ? - правильно, в стольном граде Киеве! Сию загвоздку никак не миновать...

Детерминатой (границ) служит следующее: 
"Самым главным является чувство этнической идентичности — общей истории и культуры, отличающей «нас» от «них»" 

С исторической картиной мы разобрались, теперь давайте к культуре поближе... скажите, в Киеве на Ивана Купалу через костёр прыгают ?  Цветы папоротника ищут ? А венки пускают ?  1 травня в колоннах идут ? Рождество по старому или по новому стилю отмечают ? Религия - едина, язык... собственно, не такая уж "китайская грамота" в плане понимания... Кстати, что интересно (оффтоп)... сознание своей причастности к чему-либо значительно упрощает коммуникацию. Поясню на примере. Мой дядя, рождённый в Советском Союзе в 60-е вполне понимает украинский язык. Его дочь, рождённая в конце 80-х ("сознательный" возраст пришёлся на 90-е, то есть после развала СССР) украинского уже совершенно не понимает. Отсюда вывод, что лучше всего рождаться в Швейцарии, тогда пять языков будут заложены в тебе автоматически  :Wink:  !

* Такие аргументы допустимо привести в защиту (славяно)глобализации  :Smile:  *

----------


## Ваня :)

О! когда уже! Я тут тебе накатал ответ, но из-за обсессий все выложить не могу. В конце отвечу на вопросы.


^) Блин, чуваки... Лажа. Так как у меня нет всемирной славы и я не привык к перекручиванию моих слов, вот уже пять дней меня мучает одна хрень. Я типа прочитал пост когда уже, улыбнулся и забил. Но там есть вот что... Я не люблю быть серьезным, однако...

"Понимаешь Ваня...получается так что деды УПА из СС Галичина, на них внимание не надо обращать"

На них то как раз надо внимание обращать (и я не говорил, что не надо). И знать их историю. Их версию. Она ничуть не хуже твоей, которую ты читал в русских учебниках. Не от добродетели России и защиты их прав, как украинцев они боролись за независимость. И ты то точно не имеешь права слова кривого о них сказать, так же как никто не имеет права ломать памятники воинам освободителям... Надеюсь ты это примешь, а если снова какую-то хрень скажешь, что ж... Это на твоей совести.



Ну, собственно и все, что не давало покоя.



Ну а поскольку делать мне тут было нечего и на целую неделю остался без дела... Ответил по случаю и на все остальное. Но уж в другом стиле. Там, где можно - методом противопоставления.  :Wink:  Не воспринимать же мне это серьезно. Пацаны. У меня по действиям россиян вопросов в 5 раз больше. Но я их не задаю, так как смысла не вижу и не надо мне оно. Отвечаю только по Украине. Но вы (или только когда уже) какие-то странные. )

"а в чём смысл шутки?
Я эти "шутки" видел и слышал своими глазами...нифига это не шуки."

Дружище, "москаль" это ироничное, шутливое обозначение таких злюк-россиян, как ты! ) Россия! Россия! Везде Россия! Севастополь, Крым, Россия! Сумы - город русской славы! Ну как к этому можно серьезно относится? ) Ты живешь в России! Тебе там классно очень! Вот и радуйся! Живи! Че к Украине приставать? Что вам покоя не дает? )

Негодуешь, что тебя дети "москалем" назвали! А в России на каждом телеканале три месяца в каждом выпуске украинцев называют "бендеровцами". Потоком. Президент РФ называет украинцев "бендеровцами". Прокомментируй, пожалуйста! )


"Также как и невменяемых укров называю рагулями..."

Насколько ты оцениваешь свою вменяемость? ) Ну, с этим - "Россия! Россия! Везде Россия!" И как тебя называть? ) Ответь. Потому что я не знаю, что думать...


"Насчёт той же "Свободы" которая набрала 6 процетов...но ведь сейчас она у власти? И это лицо украинской политики."

Блин, чуваки! Вы бы хоть как-то ваще инфо проверяли. У "Свободы" в правительстве из видных один пост. Глава ГПУ. Может еще кто-то есть. На каких-то не видных министерствах. Не знаю. Не проверял. Не интиресно. А каждый россиянин прям эксперт в том, что в украинской власти происходит. ) Свобода у власти! Америкосы дают бабло. ААААААААА! )



"Понимаешь Ваня...получается так что деды УПА из СС Галичина"

УПА из СС Галичина??? ) Дружище, у тебя в голове ваще все смешалось. ) Ты бы что ли узнал что есть что. ) УПА из(!) СС Галичина... Хм... Интиресно... )

Вообще, меня начинают терзать смутные сомненья. Был ли ты вообще во Львове. Понимаешь, твоя риторика, будто с экрана телевизора сошла. Тут тебе и УПА из СС Галичина  :Wink: , и москаляку на гілляку, и требования разговаривать на украинском под угрозой избиения. Если я ошибаюсь, прийми мои ИСКРЕННИЕ извинения, однако, если нет - на твоей совести. Понимаешь, никто не предоставил ни одного доказательства ущемления прав, и только когда уже из России говорит об этом. Когда, в какой школе и в каком классе ты учился во Львове?


"придуки, которые требуют, чтобы я разговаривал на украинском с ними - гопники"

Не знаю, что у тебя там за история с ультрасами была. Но, если по хорошему, если ты живешь(!) во Львове. Будь добр - интегрируйся и изучай язык. Как ты к неинтегрированным кавказцам относишся? )



"не многовато ли невменяемых получается?"

Чувак, я признал, что есть какие-то ньюансы (не упоминая о том, что со стороны России "ньюансов" на 2 порядка больше), даже несколько "прогнулся" под твои нападки. А ты тут разошелся. У вас вице-спикер предлагает с трибуны ввести войска и забрать восточную Украину. Предложил поделить ее с Польшей. Президент(!) называает украинцев "бендеровцами". Прокомментируй. ) В контексте вменяемости и не вменяемости Фарион. )



"А ведь это не полный список."

Огласи полный список. Прошу тебя!  :Wink: 



"Т.е. ты понимаешь, что половина Украины - это фактически Россия. Это может быть неприятно, но приведённые мной факты не мною созданы). Только я не понимаю где ты увидел агрессию? Просто в тексте "в лоб" спрашивают - причём здесь Украина? Почему надо уходить от прямого ответа? Или это так оскорбительно узнать правду? это уже демагогия пошла. Не очень получается хорошо - я привожу аргументы и факты)), а в ответ - эмоции. Давайте или логика или ничего."

А чем тебе не факт, что это земли Киевской Руси?? ) Объясни! Прошу очень сильно! )

Чувак. У нас разные менталитеты. Ты надеешся, что мне будет оскорбительно - в этом весь русский национализм, а мне смешно с твоего такого поведения. ) Так чем тебе не факт, что это земли Киевской Руси?? )



"А вообще удивляет, то что люди не понимают очевидного - Югославия, Египет, Ливия, Сирия...нет демократии, "спонтанная" революция, свержение режима...одно и то же...похоже только через грабли по голове и кровь до людей доходит."

А тут я и правда не понял, что ты имеешь в виду и в чем сравнение. Как ни старался. Объясни.


"Неужели не ясно, что та же Украина используется для создания нестабильности под брюхом России?"

) Ох уж эти США и Европа. Наверное по РТР снова сказали, что майдановцев тактике обучали в ЕС. ) Не то что Россия - просто таки внедряет всеми силами стабильность в регион. ) Правда? )



"Конечно можно обидеться, поднять высоко голову и сказать - мы великая незалежная страна и нас никто не использует."

) Дружище, ваще было бы полезно почитать историю Украины. У нас с вами разные менталитеты. У Украины никогда не было "царей" (кроме времен СССР, которые мы тут не жалуем). Это очень вольнолюбивый народ. Это вам постоянно нужен "царь" и части восточной Украины он нужен. А у нас, как появится кто-то наглеющий, так его сразу и снесут. )


"Почему Ваня ты не задумываешься о следующем - как получается так, что та же Беларусь абсолютно спокойно живёт с Россией. И никто её не душит имперскими амбициями. Люди ездят друг к другу в обоих направлениях - общаются, торгуют, дружат. И нету дыбильных разговоров о порабощении Россией независимой Беларусси"

Пусть живет. ) Че к Украине то пристали? )


"Почему ты не задумываешься, что ни одна страна СНГ - куда пришла Европа - не стала жить лучше. Есть знакомый из Литвы, который приехал к нам работать из литвы, потому что у них там ж..."

Капец, как хреново в ЕС живется. В "этой загнивающей фашиствующей гей-Европе". ) Не то, что в России. ) Ну, да.. А когда это Литва была членом СНГ? )


"Но на Украине с упорством мазахиста хотят стать полем для сбыта европейских товаров (как прибалты) и в конец развалить остатки промышленности."

Действительно, лучше при пророссийском курсе быть полем збыта российского газа, продаваемого нам по братски по 460 у.е. ) И брать пример с российской промышленности. ) А ваще, когда уже, эти все твои экономические теории о полях сбыта и остатках промышленности твои личные?  :Wink: 

/////////////////////////////

Ответы.


"она объективно была всегда частью какой-то великой старны -Речи Посполитой, Австро-Венгрии, Московской Руси, Русской Ипмерии. И наверно если взять во внимание хотя бы происхождение городов, которое я приводил , то она является частью великой страны"

Дружище. Украина всегда вела исключительно оборонительные войны. В этом отличие украинцев. То есть мы хотим жить на своей земле, чтоб нас никто не трогал. Но нет же... То с запада, то с востока, то с юга/// Сезонные обострения великодержавности. )

"1) Ты действительно веришь, что к Событиям в Украине "америкосы" не имеют отношения и действующая власть на Украине - не их "Шестёрки"?"

Чувак! Я понимаю, что ты в это свято веришь и говоришь это серьезно. Ведь у России, кто враг? США. Во всем они виноваты. Но максимально серьезно отвечаю на твой вопрос. Нет. США не имеют отношения к событиям в Украине, в том объеме, в котором это представляется среднестатистическому россиянину. Естественно они поддерживают Украину дипломатически, так как действия России выходят за все возможные правовые рамки. Но присутствие США в украинской политике - это из разряда присутствия фашизма в украинской политике. Это все у тебя из ящика. 


2) Как ты считаешь, насколько объективны итоги референдума в Крыму?

Я знаю, что большинство жителей Крыма - за присоединение к России. Я не знаю насколько объективны итоги "референдума". Знаю, что 12% жителей Крыма - крымские татары - почти полностью байкотировали "референдум". И что много этнических украинцев из (23% кажется населения) тоже его байкотировали.



"Предположим, Россия полностью отказалась от каких-либо претензий в отношени Украины.

Ты действительно веришь, что тогда Украина будет независимым (реально, а не на бумажке) государством, её не подомнут под себя те же США, Китай, Евросоюз?"

А можно эти притензии озвучить? )

Интиресный подход. Ну, можно констатировать, что методы и условия "подминания" разные. ) А Китаю что до Украины?

----------


## Traumerei

«И главное, давайте не говорить о деле Дрейфуса!» 
[IMG][/IMG]
«Они о нём поговорили…»

 :Smile:

----------


## Ваня :)

Траумерей.

^) Признаться.... Я и в выделенное курсивом въезжаю туго.  :Smile: 

) В Вас доминирующая империалистская половина подавила вольнолюбивую в связи с местом нахождения. Из этого следует, что ментальность туго, долго, сложно, но меняется. Однако искорка живет. )

Объясняю популярно - это для вас "не имеет границ", а для нас имеет. Украина - свой край. Типа, нам чужого не надо, но и к нам не лезте.  :Wink: 

Это для вас история и культура общие. Потому что вы никогда не читали историю Украины, в объеме и из источников, позволяющих понять разницу.  :Wink: 

Через костер прыгают, цветы ищут, венки пускают (как и в Польше, Литве, Латвии, Эстонии и еще Бог знает где  :Wink: ), 1 мая в колоннах НЕ идут. :P Впрочем, никто не против выходного. Оставшегося со времен СССР. ) Украина - ежели не знаете - мультирелигиозная страна - в частности очень много католиков. Ну и есть вопросы к МП. В частности, одну ссылочку я Вам бросил. Как Вам такая религия? )

----------


## когда уже

> Так как у меня нет всемирной славы и я не привык к перекручиванию моих слов, вот уже пять дней меня мучает одна хрень. Я типа прочитал пост когда уже, улыбнулся и забил.


 где твои слова перекрутили?



> На них то как раз надо внимание обращать (и я не говорил, что не надо). И знать их историю. Их версию. Она ничуть не хуже твоей, которую ты читал в русских учебниках. Не от добродетели России и защиты их прав, как украинцев они боролись за независимость. И ты то точно не имеешь права слова кривого о них сказать


 имею, имею такое правло. Потому что как раз читал их историю.




> Дружище, "москаль" это ироничное, шутливое обозначение таких злюк-россиян, как ты! )


 вроде как я не переходил с тобой на личности? И где ты увидел проявления злости? Как ты пишешь - дружище - не надо свои эмоции переносить на меня. Уже писал,  что это не всегда ироничное и шутливое обозначение. 
Насколько понял ты журналист, живёшь в Киеве, на западной Украине сам не жил, но очень уверенно говоришь какой там...эм...стиль поведения )). Я прожил там 16 лет. Называется - почувствуй разницу. Можешь верить, можешь нет - твоё дело.




> Надеюсь ты это примешь, а если снова какую-то хрень скажешь, что ж... Это на твоей совести.


 Какую хрень? Я писал, деды из УПА проводили митинги, было это достаточно агрессивно. А хрень пока что пишешь ты.




> Россия! Россия! Везде Россия! Севастополь, Крым, Россия! Сумы - город русской славы! Ну как к этому можно серьезно относится? )


  так же как и к другим историческим фактам.





> А в России на каждом телеканале три месяца в каждом выпуске украинцев называют "бендеровцами". Потоком


  ты или врешь или пытаешься исказить или в тебе опять говорят эмоции. 
Бендеровцами называют правый сектор, ультра-правые организации. Пропаганда присутствует конечно, но тольк не надо говорить, что её нет в украинских СМИ. Куда не плюнь - везде рука кровавой гЭбни, ПутЕн, КрЭмль дущать свободолюбивых украинцев.



> Насколько ты оцениваешь свою вменяемость? ) Ну, с этим - "Россия! Россия! Везде Россия!" И как тебя называть? ) Ответь. Потому что я не знаю, что думать...


  на 100%.
Я не был гололсловным и старался оперировать фактами. Тебе мерещится насчёт - везде Россия.
Если тебе не нравится что Украина исторически не была самостоятельным государством и многие её города были основаны с подачи русских царей и царицы - какие ко мне претензии? 
Заметил такой момент с укр патриотами - если скажешь что-то про связь исторического развития Украины и России - комплекс неполноценности расцветает буйным цветом. Тут же начинаются обвинения и позиция - а ты мне докажи! Слабо принять действительность? 




> УПА из СС Галичина??? ) Дружище, у тебя в голове ваще все смешалось. ) Ты бы что ли узнал что есть что. ) УПА из(!) СС Галичина... Хм... Интиресно... )


 


> Диви́зия войск СС «Гали́ция» (калька с украинского: Диви́зия СС «Галичина́»)[2] — военное формирование, набранное из украинских добровольцев в период Второй мировой войны. Одна из дивизий Ваффен-СС нацистской Германии, позднее была формально включена в состав Украинской национальной армии в подчинении Украинского национального комитета...
> На территории Генерал-губернаторства (Холмщина, Подляшье) в боях с польскими партизанами с осени 1943 УПА действовала совместно с подразделениями дивизии СС Галиция


  цитаты из википедии

Хочешь казаться знающим? Не надо. Лучше будь им.




> Вообще, меня начинают терзать смутные сомненья. Был ли ты вообще во Львове.


  Твои сомнения - твои проблемы. 



> Если я ошибаюсь, прийми мои ИСКРЕННИЕ извинения, однако, если нет - на твоей совести. Понимаешь, никто не предоставил ни одного доказательства ущемления прав, и только когда уже из России говорит об этом. Когда, в какой школе и в каком классе ты учился во Львове?


  я тебе предоставил факты из своей жизни, скинул ссылку на ролик...что ты понимаешь под доказательствами? Протокол из милиции? Или я должен есть землю из цветочного горшка и клясться всеми богами?




> Не знаю, что у тебя там за история с ультрасами была. Но, если по хорошему, если ты живешь(!) во Львове. Будь добр - интегрируйся и изучай язык. Как ты к неинтегрированным кавказцам относишся? )


 Т.е. по твоему это нормально, когда с такими наездами подкатывают? Мол если будешь по русски разговаривать, по щам получишь...Насчёт кавказцев - их не любят за их быдло-поведение в отношении коренного населения. Я же не вёл себя неуважительно по отношению к украинцам.




> Президент(!) называает украинцев "бендеровцами". Прокомментируй. )


 ты хочешь сказать что он называл всех украинцев бендеровцами? Наверно то что ультра-нацев и тот же правый сектор так называли - в этом есть доля здравого смысла, а?




> А чем тебе не факт, что это земли Киевской Руси?? ) Объясни! Прошу очень сильно! )


  давай тогда говорить - чем тебе не факт, что это земли скифом, сарматов. Если копаться в истории, то это разговор не одного часа. Но если кратко - не припомню, чтобы после 16 века было такое государство как Киевская Русь.



> Чувак. У нас разные менталитеты. Ты надеешся, что мне будет оскорбительно - в этом весь русский национализм, а мне смешно с твоего такого поведения. )


  опять эмоции. В чём в этом русский национализм? )...ААА...гэбня идёт за тобой товарисч!




> "А вообще удивляет, то что люди не понимают очевидного - Югославия, Египет, Ливия, Сирия...нет демократии, "спонтанная" революция, свержение режима...одно и то же...похоже только через грабли по голове и кровь до людей доходит."
> А тут я и правда не понял, что ты имеешь в виду и в чем сравнение. Как ни старался. Объясни.


 А где ты "не правда" не понял? ))). Украина -только одна из костяшек домино, которая должна упасть, не более того. Что тут не понятного? Вас кормят обещаниями о красивой жизни, демократии, также как в вышеописанных мною странах и вы ведётесь и с упрямством слепого считаете, что сами что-то решаете...а ну да, приятнее думать, что вы сильные и незалежные, извини.




> "Почему Ваня ты не задумываешься о следующем - как получается так, что та же Беларусь абсолютно спокойно живёт с Россией. И никто её не душит имперскими амбициями. Люди ездят друг к другу в обоих направлениях - общаются, торгуют, дружат. И нету дыбильных разговоров о порабощении Россией независимой Беларусси"
> 
> Пусть живет. ) Че к Украине то пристали? )


 я тебе привёл пример нормальных,имено братских, отношений. На Украине же параноя насчёт имперских амбиций, и уверенность в том, что братские отношения - это когда им нахаляву газ и кредиты дают.
Тебе же сказать нечего.




> Дружище. Украина всегда вела исключительно оборонительные войны.


  Давай начнём с того, что Украина не вела никаких войн, т.к. такого государства не было. Или опять меня злюкой назовешь? ). Ну извини, не по моей вине так сложилось.




> ) Дружище, ваще было бы полезно почитать историю Украины.


  Да, помню, ещё учебники по истории за 5 класс )). С портретом Богдана Хмельницкого...Ты мог бы уточнить сколько веков насчитывает история Украины, с учётом того что ей чуть больше 20 лет как самостоятельному (на бумаге) государству?










> Капец, как хреново в ЕС живется. В "этой загнивающей фашиствующей гей-Европе". ) Не то, что в России. ) Ну, да.. А когда это Литва была членом СНГ? )


  Насчёт Литвы я допустил неточность. Литва была одной из республик СССР. И в это время имела сильную промышленность.
Сейчас это "банановая", нищая страна...тоже самое с Болгарией, Эстонией. 




> Действительно, лучше при пророссийском курсе быть полем збыта российского газа, продаваемого нам по братски по 460 у.е. )


  никак одного понять не могу - почему на (или "в") Украине свято верят в то, что им просто обязаны что-то в России продавать газ по более низкой цене, чем остальным? Насколько помню, укр правительство всегда говорило, что стремится в Европу, а Россия - это экономический партнёр. Хотели чисто экономических отношений? Нате - получите? Зачем теперь лицемерить и взывать к тому, что мы братья? 




> А ваще, когда уже, эти все твои экономические теории о полях сбыта и остатках промышленности твои личные?


  ты хочешь сказать из старны с ядерным оружием, оставленной ей развитой тяжёлой промышленностью армией, машиностроением Укаина не превратилось в нищую, банановую страну и хотя бы сохранила то, что имела?...а ну да, гордой маленькой птичке мешает её гордость принять реалии.




> Нет. США не имеют отношения к событиям в Украине, в том объеме, в котором это представляется среднестатистическому россиянину. Естественно они поддерживают Украину дипломатически, так как действия России выходят за все возможные правовые рамки.


  Пипец, это просто цырк с конями. До событий с Крымом те же США и Евросоюз давили на правительство Украины и кричали, что оно не легитимное. Вспомним посла США, раздающего булки на майдане ))). Вроде как Россия тогда не вмешивалась в события на майдане? И почему это *естественно*, что США поддерживают Украину?




> Я знаю, что большинство жителей Крыма - за присоединение к России.


  Ну вот! О каких нарушениях правовых норм ты говоришь тогда?




> Интиресный подход. Ну, можно констатировать, что методы и условия "подминания" разные. ) А Китаю что до Украины?


 http://mixednews.ru/archives/42187

----------


## trypo

между тем обозначились кандидаты в президенты украины.
пожалуйста сообщите , который из них является выдвиженцем от майдана за свободную и антикоррупционную украину.
хотелось бы проследить за результатами голосования свободного народа украины , полученными этим кандидатом от майдана.
раз уж выше шли такие пламенные речи про власть майдана , хоть узнаем кому ПО ФАКТУ принадлежит власть на украине.

очень хотелось бы верить , что не прозвучит фамилия тимошенки , но как знать..

----------


## Ваня :)

^) Ха. когда уже насчет перекрутки слов я имел в виду "дедов из УПА". То есть, что не говорил, что на них не надо обращать внимание. Сообственно это и было важным. Все остальное - нет. Слава россиянам, ущемленным "бендеровцами".  :Smile: 

trypo, мне это так же интиресно, как и тебе. Первая ремарка - президент более не имеет таких полномочий, коие были у предыдущего гаранта. Вторая ремарка - востоку не за кого голосовать. В таких условиях президентом станет Порошенко. Ежели не приключится чего.

----------


## Traumerei

Эх… стоит признать, планы Украины расходятся с планами мира  :Frown:  

Я Вам не говорила ? Мне ещё до начала всей заварухи так хотелось, чтобы она никуды не вступала… ни в ТС, ни в ЕС… Но это ни у кого здесь не находило поддержки. До сих пор «лайкаю»  записи в стиле : «Не хочу, чтобы в Украине ввели евро, я хочу, чтобы в Брюсселе была гривна!» Детская непосредственность…  но истинный и редкий «национализм» в позитивном смысле этого слова (например, как Вам понятие «национализация» ? – по-моему, отнюдь неплохо  :Smile: ). Однако же реальность – другая. И до революции шансов на независимость было мало, теперь же – вовсе никаких. Библейское пророчество : «Царство, разделившееся в себе, не устоит»  (Крым-то уже камень преткновения) Хорошая идея была – выступить против коррупции, произвола чиновников и бесчинства власти… Но революция – плохой метод. Революция должна произойти не на площади, а в сердце каждого, чтобы что-то изменилось…Вы лучше меня знаете и видите, кто воспользуется её плодами, но отказывать не стоит - само стремление действительно в корне чистое и светлое… Замечу ещё, что полностью согласна относительно необходимости интеграции в культуры страны, в которой живёшь, хотя процесс это трудоёмкий и долговременный. 

А всё же, если уж так не мил радянський праздник, так что себя и других вводить в заблуждение? Диоген ради истины в бочке жил, а Сократ – сварливую жену терпел. Уж от одного праздничного дня во имя истины отказаться не такая тягость!  И всё же интернет показывает, что в колоннах идут… вероятно, фотомонтаж  :Wink:  Я Вам больше верю, чем интернету… Россия - ежели не знаете -  тож мультирелигиозная страна. Прошлым летом было голосование  «за любимый географический или архитектурный объект в России» Конечно, относительно Traumerei любое подобное мероприятие – скрытый налог и попытка барышников нажиться на честном народе. Но всё-таки среди объектов победителей можно найти и мечеть… А что по ссылке– то это частное мнение. Мне кажется напротив, если уж майдановцы такие грешники, то за них трижды молиться следует…Впрочем священнослужителям, видимо, виднее...

----------


## когда уже

Кстати по фактам:
- Помню во Львове есть улица...Джохара Дудаева. Того самого чеченского террариста. В инете можно найти инфу по этому поводу. Раньше была улица Лермонтова...правда вроде было предложено вернуть старое название, но его не вернули.
Как ты думаешь Ваня - это можно отнести к факту униженя или ущемления русских людей?

- РКЦ - руccкий культурный центр - во Львове громили больше 10 раз (инфа в инете есть)  - это можно отнести к факту униженя или ущемления русских людей?

- Вот интересное видео - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oR1WA5lW-5k. Невинные шутки
- Вот честная Юля честно про кацапов -http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHxjCScvnDI
- Вот Кличко пытается выкрутится, но никак не выходит - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlJeLgcDKgE. Ну просто отец красноречия
-Интересно насколько объективна данная инфа - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvLqeDWWbUc ?
- Вот как проходил якобы день русского языка - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_O75xzkOztA


Данная инфа приведена не для того, чтобы показать как ужастно быть русским на Украине. Там есть вполне нормальные, адекватные люди и их много. Цель - 1)показать, что проблема отношения к русским есть и не надо делать удивлённое лицо и говорить, что не понемаешь о чём я. 2) Научится вам самим отвечать за себя, а не обвинять в своих бедах чуть что Россию.

----------


## Ваня :)

Траумерей.

В плане мира - не войны или в плане мира, что вокруг?)

Крымская власть (она же российская) значительно расширила понятие национализации. )

А почему никаких шансов? С вашей колокольни/// )

Кстати, ситуация с Крымом в общем-то довольно сильно объеденила линии востока и запада. Так что тут вам прям "спасибо" сказать можно. )

О революции в сердцах Вы мое мнение знаете. )

Почему праздник не мил? Очень милый праздник. КПУ маршируют. И кто другой, ежели хочет. Но он не несет в себе какой-то эйфорической или даже идеологической (кроме как для КПУ) составляющей. И я не прочь промаршировать c ириской за щекой, ежели по пути. )

МП - очень большая составляющая пятой колоны в Украине. Они всегда славились подобными штуками. И часто открыто агитировали (понятно за кого). В результате чего и появлялись "сумасшедшие бабушки", типа когда уже. )



когда уже, ты не вменяемый. ) Ну, как с тобой разговаривать? ) Зачем мне это? А ТЕБЕ зачем? Я то могу ответить на все твои "вопросы". Мне тут делать до 3 числа нечего. Но смысл? ) Тебе ж классно в России. Че пристал? ) Могу ответить кому другому на твои вопросы. Ежели они чего не понимают в видео или считают адекватными твои пассажи и комментарии. Искренне. Но тебе то отвечать мне какой смысл? ) Хоть ты там, что хочешь думай. ) Это твоя страна. Твое общество. Твой выбор во что верить. )

Ежели Траумерей попросит. Или trypo. Или еще кто. Откомментирую с удовольствием. )

P.S.: когда уже, извини за мою такую оценку. Интиресно, что в других вопросах (в отношении к жизни, к разного рода форумным вопросам) ты мне очень близок. Не раз замечал, что то, что пишешь ты, то же хотел напечатать и я, комментируя что-то на форуме. И часто - слово в слово. Но в этом вопросе - у тебя перед глазами "знамя" и ничего вокруг. )


Еще вопрос россиянам. Как вы относитесь (оцениваете поступок) к тем своим деятелям культуры, которые высказывались против политики российких властей в отношении Украины. Их там не мало. Под сотенку точно было. Лень сейчас искать. Из говорящих мне фамилий там всякие представители олд скул русского рока (Шевчук, Бутусов, Гребенщиков, Макаревич), Рязанов, Жванецкий, некоторые "звезды" сериалов...

А еще по белоруссам. От простых людей - много поддержки. За что большое спасибо.

----------


## trypo

значит выбор майдана - порошенко ?
мы ждем этот результат ?

----------


## trypo

признаюсь тебе честно , я буду серьезно удивлен , если 26 мая сего года мы услышим , что порошенко стал выбором украины  :Smile:

----------


## Ваня :)

Лично я ничего не жду. ) Я уже говорил, что на выборы не хожу с 2004. А каждый другой сделает свой. Выбор Майдана не в личности. И у Майдана как бы и нет лидера. Порошенко имеет достаточную поддержку и на западе и на востоке.

----------


## Traumerei

Ваня, 

Мир - во всех смыслах интересное слово  :Smile:  В церковнославянском его существовало два вида : миръ и мiръ. Не знаю, изучается ли в Украине по литературе "Война и мир" Толстого, но у нас даже анализу различия между данными оттенками смысла уделили особенное внимание. В общем-то и русский, и украинский, по выражению небезызвестного для многих здесь В. Лурье есть "злые языки". Говори мы на церковнославянском, сего непонимания не возникло бы  :Smile:  

 "Тайное мировое правительство, иллюминаты и сионисты охотятся за моими личными данными. Я ухожу в подполье." То есть не в силах на данный момент ответить на вопросы. Лучше пойду "вслед садящемуся Солнцу" на какой-нибудь из краев города, забреду в магазин за книжкой поэтов-классиков  :Smile:  Или на трамвае покатаюсь ( занимательный вид транспорта - у нас в М. такого нет  :Smile: ) Мне душно становится от всей этой (политической) пыли. Нет ни сил, ни смысла, ни желания... 

Как силы прибудут лучше напишу  о взгляде К. Ясперса на то, кто может спасти "настоящего самоубийцу" Или же, поддаваясь "духу времени" постараюсь объяснить, почему одним так легко верить в Бога, а другим - так сложно...

P.S. И всё-таки хорошо, что вы все _есть_

P.P.S....хотя и такие "злюки"  :Smile:

----------


## когда уже

> когда уже, ты не вменяемый. ) Ну, как с тобой разговаривать? ) Зачем мне это? А ТЕБЕ зачем? Я то могу ответить на все твои "вопросы". Мне тут делать до 3 числа нечего. Но смысл? ) Тебе ж классно в России. Че пристал? ) Могу ответить кому другому на твои вопросы. Ежели они чего не понимают в видео или считают адекватными твои пассажи и комментарии. Искренне. Но тебе то отвечать мне какой смысл? )


 разговаривать языком аргументов. Зачем тебе это? Вроде ты как просил привести тебе факты. Я привёл. А ты разобиделся как красная девица, чувствительная натура. Зачем мне? Думал, что нашёл в твоём лице человека, умеющего вести аргументированный спор...ошибся. Тебе нужны поддакивания. Удачи.

----------


## Ваня :)

^) когда уже. Третий раз говорю. Я тут не с ветряными мельницами бороться вызвался. Мне интиресно мнение россиян. Как они воспринимают ту или иную информацию. И что думают по тому или иному поводу. Находясь в определенной ситуации. За что и тебе отдельное спасибо. ) И как бонус - альтернативный источник инфо. ) Хочешь верь - хочешь нет, дело твое.

) За что мне на тебя обижаться? )



Почему мне нет смысла вести с тобой или кем либо другим такого рода "диалог". ) По основным направлениям. Первый и последний раз.

1. Мне тут кое кто цитатку бросил. Правда не сказал кому пренадлежит. )

"Истина рождается только в тех дискуссиях, где каждый участник изначально готов допустить, что оппонент прав. Это очень простое правило: прежде чем дискутировать, сначала нужно разобраться, во-первых: готов ли собеседник допустить, что придётся отказаться от его точки зрения и согласиться с вами (лучше даже напрямую его об этом спросить), и, во-вторых: готовы ли вы сами допустить отказ от собственных позиций. Если эти условия не соблюдаются, то дискуссия может стать чем угодно (развлечением, самоутверждением, пустой тратой времени), но только не инкубатором истины."  :Wink: 

2. История. 

"имею, имею такое правло."

Ноу комментс. Имей! Ура! А че негодуешь от того, что какие-то пяьные идиоты разломали памятники воинам освободителям? Они тоже "имеют имеют право". )

Ты предложил мне в качестве аргумента цитату из Вики. Так и вчитайся в эту цитату. Другими словами. Считается (не знаю, меня там не было), что после расформирования, СС Галичина ее определенная (маленькая) часть вошла в состав УПА. И составила определенную (маленькую часть) УПА. ) Ежели ты имел в виду, что там (в составе маршей УПА) были деды исключительно из(!), как ты сказал, СС Галичина, уточняй. Как ты их идентфицировал. И куда делись остальные деды УПА не из(!) СС Галичина. )

3. СМИ и геополитика. Ты предоставил ссылку на новость. 	

http://mixednews.ru/archives/42187

Обратим внимание на заголовок. Китай купил 5% Украины. ) А луна с неба не свалилась? ) А че 5, а не сразу 95? ) Конечно, какой россиянин знает, что в Украине действует марраторий на продажу земли сельхозназначения иностранным компаниям? И какому россиянину прийдет в голову узнать о рынке земли в Украине? А так все ясно. Цель достигнута. Поддержка мнения об Украине на уровне. ) Как следствие поддержка действий власти на уровне. Все россияне - эксперты в геополитике и внутренней политике Украины, а также Косово, Сирии и Венесуэлы. )

И на таких "новостях" сформированы почти все твои пассажи и знания об Украине. И что, мне каждый твой такой "аргумент" комментировать? ) Я лучше чаю выпью. ) А ты там оставайся с мыслями о покупке Китаем Украины. )

когда уже, я ничего не знаю о внутренней политике России. Но когда мне россияне парят такие штуки об Украине... )

4. Из предоставленных видео мне более всего интиресно твое отношение к видео о кафе... Блин... Это местная современная "достопримечательность". Рассчитаная во многом и на русских туристов. Такой себе мир "бандеровцев". ) Ты мне предоставляешь это, как доказательство ущемления прав? ) С луны упал? )

5. Ты не отвечаешь на все поставленные вопросы и игнорируешь просьбы прокомментировать какие-то штуки.


Как и зачем мне с тобой при этом разговаривать? )

----------


## Traumerei

> Мне тут кое кто цитатку бросил. Правда не сказал кому пренадлежит. )


 Кхм... иcправляю недоразумение... 

Автор - light_medelis (Сергей Макаров)

Но полагаю, ему уже всё равно, кто воспользуется результатом сего интеллектуального труда  :Frown:   :Frown:  :Frown: 

А чай и вправду полезнее политических разговоров, хотя в нём много кофеина... :Wink:  (интересная игра слов - " в чае много КОФЕина"  :Smile: )

----------


## когда уже

> Ты не отвечаешь на все поставленные вопросы и игнорируешь просьбы прокомментировать какие-то штуки.


  давно слепота? почитай мой комментарий на 25 странице




> И на таких "новостях" сформированы почти все твои пассажи и знания об Украине.


  у тебя правда или проблемы с глазами, или ты лжешь.
Мои знания в большей степени сформированы как бывшего гражданина незалежной и с этого я начинал...А насчёт роликов и статьи - конечно-конечно - всё ложь и провокация. Лишь бы только гордую птичку клюнуть. С Тимошенко и Кличко - монтаж наверное, улица Дудаева - тоже обман (Я правда по ней сам гулял, ну это ничего, ты ж в Киеве лучше знаешь). Насчёт статьи с продажей земли - лично не проверял.
Моё отношение к кафе?? Я его не писал, только ссылку кинул. Опять зрене подводит? Этот видео говорит о том, что день русского языка во ЛЬвове - фейк. И не более.




> Ты предложил мне в качестве аргумента цитату из Вики. Так и вчитайся в эту цитату. Другими словами. Считается (не знаю, меня там не было), что после расформирования, СС Галичина ее определенная (маленькая) часть вошла в состав УПА. И составила определенную (маленькую часть) УПА. ) Ежели ты имел в виду, что там (в составе маршей УПА) были деды исключительно из(!), как ты сказал, СС Галичина, уточняй. Как ты их идентфицировал. И куда делись остальные деды УПА не из(!) СС Галичина. )


 не знаю, меня там не было (во Львове ты тоже не жил, но это особо тебе не мешает да? ) ),...понравиллось вот это - "уточняй".  Товарисч, в своих высказываниях ты особой точностью не страдаешь (мягко говоря), да и с аргументацией слабо. Давай ты сначала самосовершенствованием займёшься в этом плане? Твои ответы - это набор манипуляций и выдирания фраз из контекста + попытки выглядеть ироничным.

Насчёт новости о земле Китаю - есть эта новость и на укр порталах (том же цензоре). Наверно это тоже гЭбня всё и провокации.

Ты написал, что не видишь смысла дальше мне что-то доказывать, назвав меня невменяемым (повторюсь с моей стороны подобных выпадов не было) и отпуская ироничные высказывазния свысока. Я пожелал тебе удачи в твоей демагогии (т.е., если ты не понял, согласился с тем, что разговор можно ЗАКРЫТЬ). Ты продолжаешь дальше мне писать? Не стоит, отвечай тем, кто не мешает тебе верить в незалежную, гордую, сильную, ну и т.д. Украину.

P.S. А насчёт примера с Беларусью так и не смог ничего  ответить )))

----------


## Ваня :)

) Как ты только мог гулять по улице Дудаева во Львове? ) Это ж так ущемило твои права русского...  :Smile: 

Каждый! русский! имеет! историческое! право! выбрать название для улицы во Львове!  :Smile: 



Так отчего люди злюки? Вот россияне по отношению к украинцам?

Хотя... Чего это я? Некоторые заботятся...

Подтверждение тому - цитата, растопившая мое сердце...

...

"И как вы твари не поймете что русский народ хочет вам помочь!" (с)  :Smile:

----------


## когда уже

> ) Как ты только мог гулять по улице Дудаева во Львове? ) Это ж так ущемило твои права русского...
> Каждый! русский! имеет! историческое! право! выбрать название для улицы во Львове!


  в общем по факту опять ни о чём. Ваня включил дурака...а может и не включал...а может и не выключал.




> Так отчего люди злюки? Вот россияне по отношению к украинцам?


  потому что мы не можем никак удовлетварить наши Ымперские амбиции. Мы мечтаем поработить гордую и спивучую Украину. Бо очень вам завидуем. И ПутЕн - наш предводитель, наш царь-батюшка.
Что лично до меня то мой мотив - надо выместить злость из-за того, что умер мой медведь и поломалась балалайка. Теперь не на чем ездить в мавзолей, на работу (в Кэй Джи Би) и не на чем играть "Казачьёк"...наверно надо выпивать водка! Ладно, пойду хоть в присядку потанцую что ли.

----------


## Ваня :)

когда уже. ) серьезно тебе говорю. украинец о россиянах не мыслит такими категориями. без иронии. без нападок. просто, если ты думаешь, что это так, то это не так. ) Ты тут часто упоминал, что мол у украинца есть такая штука, штука, что он во всем винит Россию. Просто, чтоб ты знал, что нет здесь такой паранойи и исключил это из аргументации. )

Вообще не знаю откуда такие домыслы. Может от того, что когда уже во всем видит след США? )

Кроме некоторых исключений:

1. Естественно, в ситуации с Крымом - украинец считает именно так.

2. Предыдущая власть у нас была пророссийской карманной. Ни для кого не секрет, что гарант постоянно советовался с вашим. И что много постов во главе силовых структур занимали этничные россияне, а в некоторых случаях даже люди с российским гражданством.

3. Об имперских амбициях. Ты сам тут не раз утверждал, что Украина - это Россия (о восточных городах).  :Wink: 

////////////////

А че, ни о чем?  :Smile:  Тебя же возмутило, что во Львове есть улица Дудаева. Выдвинул это аргументом.

Вот я и подтверждаю. Безобразие! Права нарушены.  :Smile:  Более того. Вон в Польше есть целая площадь имени Дудаева. А в Риге - сквер. Зафигачте туда войска!  :Smile:

----------


## Ваня :)

Cкажите мне лучше, насколько это соответствует действительности?


http://www.levada.ru/30-03-2014/bols...iny-s-ukrainoi

----------


## qwe



----------


## Traumerei

Вічне питання  :Smile:

----------


## когда уже

> Вообще не знаю откуда такие домыслы.


  не приписывай мне своё икажённое воспроиятие. Я писал (во всяком случае пытался донести мысль), что для украинцев характерно обвинять в своих бедах кого угодно, но не себя. То русские Ымперцы им не давали сделать свою страну, то на халяву газ не дают, то войну им Россия объявила (при этом передаёт укр войскам их технику, ужасные узурпаторы). То плохо живут от того, что не в Европе (она ж им тоже нахаляву денег должна)
Ты постоянно пытаешься приподнести всё так, якобы я русский который знает об Украине по ящику из новостей канала Россия 24. 
Не надо ля-ля - я был украинцем 16 лет и знаю о вашем менталитете не по наслышке. Теперь живу в России, поэтому могу сравнивать.




> Может от того, что когда уже во всем видит след США? )


  опять попытка представить меня ненормальным. То что нынешнее правительство Украины - это лакеи США и то что ваша революция - чётко организованное мероприятие - не понимает или идиот или идиалист с чистой душой. Есть несколько ценров влияния в мире. И одному из них выгодно чтобы под брюхом России был очаг нестабильности. Если бы ты хоть немного интересовался гео политикой - для тебя это было бы очевидным.




> Об имперских амбициях. Ты сам тут не раз утверждал, что Украина - это Россия (о восточных городах).


  я тебе кинул пруф, с которым ты фактически согласился. Причём здесь амбиции? 




> Вот я и подтверждаю. Безобразие! Права нарушены. Более того. Вон в Польше есть целая площадь имени Дудаева. А в Риге - сквер. Зафигачте туда войска!


  да...смешались кони, люди?...а нет это наверно очень тонкая ирония. Причём здесь пример с улицей и войска?
Ты убитыми много видел у себя на родине из-за "войны" с  Россией? 
У тебя возникала такая маленькая мысль что украинские СМИ ну тоже не очень, мягко говоря, правдиво доносят новости?
Хотя вполне возможно что раз ты работаешь на ТВ и так любишь извращать чужие мысли, можешь в этом учвствовать.




> Cкажите мне лучше, насколько это соответствует действительности?
> http://www.levada.ru/30-03-2014/bols...iny-s-ukrainoi


  не знаю как насчёт именно данного материала, но Ваня строить своё мнение на осове опросов Левада центра - это как судить о евреях по аннекдотам.

----------


## когда уже

Хочу заметить, что в видео, выложенном Traumerei, Лукашенко говорит - у них проводился референдум, о признании русского языка вторым государственным. Почему он не говорит об имперских амбициях, о том что им москали жизни не дают?  Почему на Украине не давали провести такой референдум? Можешь не отвечать.

Ведь, Ваня, я задал тебе вопрос про Беларусь не для того, чтобы потроллить или подколоть, а думал что ты задумаешься  и попробуешь понять как это наши две страны мирно живут. В ответ как в поговорке - нiчого не знаю, моя хата з краю. 
А ты задумайся всё таки ))

Может это будет резко, но из твоих постов складывается впечатление, что для тебя важнее не суть вещей и событий, а как это всё выглядит.

----------


## Ваня :)

> то что ваша революция - чётко организованное мероприятие - не понимает или идиот или идиалист с чистой душой.


 А вот бацька не понимает. )




Так что кто-то из вас двоих или идиот или идеалист с чистой душой.  :Smile: 





> Есть несколько ценров влияния в мире. И одному из них выгодно чтобы под брюхом России был очаг нестабильности. Если бы ты хоть немного интересовался гео политикой - для тебя это было бы очевидным.


 Ну я ж не в России, где каждому это очевидно. )

Даже вон тот же бацька не видит очевидного!




Но он же тоже не в России, где каждый геополитически подкован! И действует лучшая школа геополитики в мире.  :Smile:

----------


## когда уже

> то что ваша революция - чётко организованное мероприятие - не понимает или идиот или идиалист с чистой душой.
> А вот бацька не понимает. )


  чего он не понимает? в приведённом ниже видео он ни слова не сказал о том кто, организовал майдан. Он говорит о виновниках недовольства укаинцев - украинской власти (т я с этим согласен), но НЕ об организаторах. Извини Ваня за прямоту, но у тебя явно туго с логикой, ты мыслишь эмоционально.




> Ну я ж не в России, где каждому это очевидно. )
> Но он же тоже не в России, где каждый геополитически подкован! И действует лучшая школа геополитики в мире.


  в НЛП есть такие понятия как обобщение и искажение - методы часто применяемые для манипулирования информацией. Кому каждому? Причём здесь Россия и каждый?..Ааа понял это ты так очень тонко иронизируешь опять?! Правильно, главное быть гордое птичкой.

Попробуй ответить на такие простые вопросы(не мне, себе) - кто финансировал майдан (или ты думаешь что он на пожертвования организован)?Кто координировал события? Кто обучал лидеров движения?

Лукашенко как раз таки всё понимает. Он понимает,  что запад использует старый метод - разделяй и властвуй, сей раздор. Ссорит Россию, Украину. Повод найдётся.

----------


## Ваня :)

Вывод. Существует два разных бацьки.  :Smile: 

upd:

Ыыыы! когда уже в друзьях у Траумерей!!!! Была бы Траумерей у меня в друзьях, я бы демонстративно разорвал с ней дипломатические отношения за связи с крайними радикалами!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Traumerei

> upd:
> 
> Ыыыы! когда уже в друзьях у Траумерей!!!! Была бы Траумерей у меня в друзьях, я бы демонстративно разорвал с ней дипломатические отношения за связи с крайними радикалами!!!


  :Smile:  Вот видите как ! Предусмотрительнее надо было... Не добавили Traumerei в друзья в своё время, теперь и отношения дипломатические рвать не с кем, тем более демонстративно. "_Если у вас нет собаки, её не отравит соседи с другом не будет драки, если у вас, если у вас, если у вас друга нет..._"  :Wink:  Впрочем... мне ведь тоже имеется чем ответить ! *размахивая квитанциями на 20 обид*  :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

> Если у вас нет собаки, её не отравит соседи с другом не будет драки, если у вас, если у вас, если у вас друга нет.


 це ж цитувати російський поет, він же москаль, Аронов Александр Яковлевiч.

----------


## Ваня :)

:Smile:  когда уже. у меня сегодня день такой. я добрый очень. в этих условиях я еще разок отвечу тебе серьезно...  :Smile: 

знаешь как я реагирую на каждое твое сообщение?

примерно так...

(здесь было фото...))

 :Smile: 

так вот...

ты же во мне видишь какого-то ярого симпатика какой-нибудь персоны? Ну, там Яценюк, Кличко, Тягнибок, кто там еще... Турчинов? когда уже, я тут не раз говорил, что я никого не поддерживаю. Я - критик Майдана, которого еще нужно поискать. Если кто сделает или скажет чего-то дурацкого, мне ничего не стоит сказать, что он лабух, или черт, или не хороший человек. Отчего так? Зато вы такие забавные... Скажешь Вам так издалека, что Путин не совсем хороший человек, так вам это как пощечина. ) Сразу напряг, возмущение... размахивание словами и руками (для выразительности). ) Смешные вы. И отчего так? ) Мне давно важно совсем другое. Я тут говорю только, что то или это - неправда, если это неправда, или правда. Не важно с какой стороны. А у Вас практически все об Украине не просто неправда, раздутая непонятно с чего, а шизофренический бред (впрочем, понятно для чего). А тонны информации скрыты. О ваших доблестных действиях. У меня никаких сил не хватит ее тут доносить о вас. И не надо оно мне.

Если посмотреть то интервью Агрофюрера полностью... Оно довольно интиресное. Не знаю, что там Солнцеподобный творит в Беларуси. Но по Украине он говорит вполне адекватно. С пророссийской позиции, но явно не находясь (или не поддаваясь) под таким прессом пропаганды, как россияне. С таким человеком можно успешно дискутировать и находить общие моменты. Но с тобой... У тебя 80% твоих теорий - просто бред сивой кобылы. Ты находясь где-то не знаю где в России рассказываешь мне, что происходит в Киеве. ) Кто есть кто, и кто кого финансирует. Обосновывая тем, что власть в Украине - лакеи запада, а майдан финансировали США. ) Это исчерпывающий аргумент. А еще луна фиолетовая. Я тебе говорю, что мне по барабану, что ты ТАМ думаешь. Меня это даже веселит. Это твой выбор, твоя страна, твой путь развития. А ты мне снова рассказываешь, что да как. Но я бы тебе даже здесь терпеливо отвечал. Ты не представляешь даже сколько раз я бы с тобой согласился, что-то подкорректировав. А в чем-то согласился бы и полностью. Но тут начинают проявляться еще и твои личностные качества. Тяга вставить где-нибудь, какое-нибудь оскорбление. Ну там, что твои аргументы - самые аргументированные аргументы в мире, а мои - это эмоции. Если тебя не устраивает аргумент, говори какой и почему. Что с логикой у меня туго, ведь все очевидно. Говорю тебе, что ты не ответил на все мои вопросы и просьбы комментариев (ключевое слово "все"!), ты мне говоришь, что я слепой. ) Ню-ню. ) Или пассаж о "поддакиваниях". Ну, я же видишь место какое выбрал. 28 страниц одних поддакиваний. ) На кой черт мне оно надо с тобой таким разговаривать?

Начиная с 25 страницы мне вообще не нужно тебе отвечать. ) Ты - сам себе синхрон. Любой человек, кроме 75% росииян (если верить именно тому и некоторым другим опросам Левады) ударит себя ладонью о лоб, улыбнется и покачает горизонтально головой. )

Вот смотри... Возьмем твой последний пост. Я терпеливо прокомментирую то, что ты напечатал... Хоть и улыбнулся и покачал головой перед этим. Я так же и отвечал бы на все твои тезисы и ранее, если бы разговор велся адекватно и прилично.


"Попробуй ответить на такие простые вопросы(не мне, себе) - кто финансировал майдан (или ты думаешь что он на пожертвования организован)?Кто координировал события? Кто обучал лидеров движения?"

когда уже. У вас Майдан освещался не то, что неадекватно, а просто выдумками. В лучшем случае брался какой-то эпизод, перекручивалась инфа под кадры, раздувалась и додумывалась. )

Оранжевая революция и Майдан - это две массовые политические акции в Украине, которые были не то, что безоплатные, а люди несли все туда, все кто что мог. Лекарства, одежду, еду, деньги. Этого всего было в переизбытке. Потому что люди, свои помагали своим стоять за СВОИ права. Это они делали ДЛЯ СЕБЯ. Финансирование из-за границы - когда приезжали представители диаспоры из Канады, например, и привозили деньги, которые они сами среди своих насобирали. 7000 евро например. Весь Киев подвозил на своих машинах бензин для коктейлей, люди сами покупали каски и привозили туда же. Со щитами было сложнее. У Майана не было лидеров движения (если ты не о политиках). Это были все простые люди. А когда пришлось переводить в оборонительную фазу ерархия выстраивалась теми же людьми. Кто будет отвечать за то-то? Давайте это будет Коля. Коля ты согласен? Да! Хорошо. Или. Давайте я буду отвечать за ортировку лекарств - я фармацевт. Ок. А политики вообще там ничего по сути не делали, кроме представления интиресов Майдана в соответствующих местах. Им политические дивиденды за это. Иногда это все совмещалось, как в случае, например, с Парубием.



"Лукашенко как раз таки всё понимает. Он понимает, что запад исполь зует старый метод - разделяй и властвуй, сей раздор. Ссорит Россию, Украину. Повод найдётся."

Ну, какой к черту Запад? Запад поддерживал предыдущую власть, которая в печенках сидела почти у каждого украинца? Запад ввел войска в Крым? Запад все время нагло врет об Украине? О какой дружбе может идти сейчас речь? Ты рад бы был такому другу? Россия своими действиями все больше и больше толкает Украину на Запад.


И еще одно... Ты тут много раз вспоминал об украинских СМИ. Как бы тебя не давила по этому поводу жаба, но свобода прессы в Украине стала хоть и единственным, но настоящим достижением Оранжевой революции. Где-то 70% (это я так - на вскидку_) больших украинских СМИ являются почти полностью независимыми. Зависят они иногда только от корпоративных интиресов (в разных степенях) и от симпатий самих работников редакции. Но эти симпатии не переходят в беспредел. Не побоюсь предположить, что пресса в Украине самая свободная из всех стран СНГ. А с российской ее сравнивать просто некоректно.
- 
Думай, что хочешь.

Печально только вот что...

Сейчас уровень культуры и интЕллекта ) виден в комментариях на Ютубе и новостных ) сайтах. (

75% россиян (если вспомнить те же опросы - других у меня нет, это вам виднее) волей или неволей скатились в шовинизм. (

когда уже, ты наверное возмутишся, скажешь, какой шовинизм? Ваня ты че, с дуба рухнул? А я же не буду с тобой завтра разговаривать серьезно. Отвечу сейчас. Тот самый. С "картами", которые видны сейчас каждому россиянину (кто какую часть земли подарил Украине), с новостями "Китай купил 5% Украины". И т.д. Ты скажешь, так это ж все правда. Украина - квазиленд, несостоявшееся государство, историческое недоразумение.

Ню-ню. )



Кстати, Траумерей. Какими моральными качествами должны обладать правители и люди, состоящие Великим Народом Великой Страны? )


p.s.: когда уже, не забудь какое-то оскорбление вставить в ответ.  :Wink:

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> Запад ввел войска в Крым?


  Что, сынку, помогли тебе твои ляхи?©

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> Печально только вот что...
> 
> Сейчас уровень культуры и интиллекта виден в комментариях на Ютубе и новостийных сайтах. (


 Слово "интИллект" пишется через "е", а сайты не "новостИЙные", а новостные. -ий- присутствует в прилагательных, образованных от существительных на -ия (-иа), например: медиа - медийный.

----------


## Ваня :)

Если Вы заметили ошибку, выделите, пожалуйста, необходимый текст и нажмите Ctrl+Enter, чтобы сообщить об этом редактору. Спасибо!  :Wink:

----------


## когда уже

> знаешь как я реагирую на каждое твое сообщение?


  фото подтверждают, что эмоции бегут впереди тебя.



> ты же во мне видишь какого-то ярого симпатика какой-нибудь персоны?


  нет, я вижу в тебе гумманиария с кашей в голове. Уж не обижайся и не принимай это за оскорбление.



> А у Вас практически все об Украине не просто неправда, раздутая непонятно с чего, а шизофренический бред (впрочем, понятно для чего).


  у кого у Вас? Можно поконкретнее выражаться?



> О ваших доблестных действиях.


  я не против, чтобы ты их тут выложил.



> Но с тобой... У тебя 80% твоих теорий - просто бред сивой кобылы.


  где именно бред? Пока вижу твои возмущения (фи как неприятно) и брызганье слюнями.



> Ты находясь где-то не знаю где в России рассказываешь мне, что происходит в Киеве. )


 *дай пожалуста пруф, где я пишу про Киев! Я писал про Львов.*



> что власть в Украине - лакеи запада


  именно )



> Но я бы тебе даже здесь терпеливо отвечал.


  можешь нетерпеливо )




> Ты не представляешь даже сколько раз я бы с тобой согласился, что-то подкорректировав. А в чем-то согласился бы и полностью. Но тут начинают проявляться еще и твои личностные качества.


  так согласись, гордость мешает. Ты знаешь если мне грубо скажут что белое - это белое, мне придёться согласиться, несмотря на самолюбие.



> Тяга вставить где-нибудь, какое-нибудь оскорбление.


  это ложь. Всё началось с твоего поста, что я невминяемый. Так что с твоей подачи пошёл разговор в таком духе.




> Говорю тебе, что ты не ответил на все мои вопросы и просьбы комментариев (ключевое слово "все"!)


  ты никак не комментировал не то что все мои, но даже половину. А я почему-то перед тобой распинаться должен.




> Любой человек, кроме 75% росииян (если верить именно тому и некоторым другим опросам Левады) ударит себя ладонью о лоб, улыбнется и покачает горизонтально головой. )


  что куда сказал? Где чего тут логика?



> Оранжевая революция и Майдан - это две массовые политические акции в Украине, которые были не то, что безоплатные, а люди несли все туда, все кто что мог.


  ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))  ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))  ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
 у тебя явно свой прекрасный мир...безоплатный.



> Вот смотри... Возьмем твой последний пост. Я терпеливо прокомментирую то, что ты напечатал... Хоть и улыбнулся и покачал головой перед этим.


  спасибо, что снизошёл.



> У Майана не было лидеров движения


  получается каждый творил что хотел. В любой группе априори есть лидер. Или опять бред сивой кобылы.



> Ну, какой к черту Запад? Запад поддерживал предыдущую власть, которая в печенках сидела почти у каждого украинца?


 Если власть была такая пророссийская, почему не вступила в томоженный союз?




> Где-то 70% (это я так - на вскидку_) больших украинских СМИ являются почти полностью независимыми. Зависят они иногда только от корпоративных интиресов


  наверно это опять бред сивой кобылы, но СМИ зависят от того, кто их финансирует.



> 75% россиян (если вспомнить те же опросы - других у меня нет, это вам виднее) волей или неволей скатились в шовинизм. (


  у тебя очень глубокие познания о культуре россиян, взятые из комментарив в youtube ))) Можешь ещё посмотреть фильмы американцев про уШастный ръуский въЕчно пЙанЫй чьеловЬек, пьющий водку из валенка - и твой образ будет завершённым.



> Ню-ню. )


  железый аргумент...аргументище.

----------


## когда уже

> Ыыыы! когда уже в друзьях у Траумерей!!!! Была бы Траумерей у меня в друзьях, я бы демонстративно разорвал с ней дипломатические отношения за связи с крайними радикалами!!!


  ключевое слово - демонстративно.

И было бы неплохо обосновать (по пунктам) в чём крайняя радикальность?

----------


## trypo

жить то лучше стало ?

----------


## Ваня :)

когда уже. ну нет у меня времени уже и сил все комментировать. тем более комментировать настолько неправдивую информацию и с такой твоей последующей реакцией. еще раз повторю - верь во что твоей душе угодно.

только несколько непониманий.

"у кого у Вас? Можно поконкретнее выражаться?"

В СМИ. Имею в виду общенациональных. Часто случайно пишу "Вас" с большой буквы.

"я не против, чтобы ты их тут выложил."

Говорю же сил никаких не хватит. Вот для примера только по последнему, что я помню. ты гордо заявил, что Россия передала вооружение Украине. А у вас не вспомнили, что вооружение отправляется поездами, потому что оно выведено из строя? Двигатели засыпаны песком, цементом и т.д. Большое вам спасибо, благородные вы наши. ) А о методах захвата частей с этой самой техникой ниче не говорили? А о методах захвата и блокировки суден и выведения их из строя тоже забыли сказать?

"где именно бред?"

Если я тебе скажу, что я марсианин и этот факт подтвержден наукой, как ты это прокомментируешь? Вот такая реакция и у меня на предоставляемое часто тобой инфо россиян об Украине. Аналог - "Майдан организовал Запад, и не понимает это только идиот". Ну и как с этим бороться? ) и еще раз повторю. Верь во что хочешь. )

"дай пожалуста пруф, где я пишу про Киев! Я писал про Львов."

Я имел в виду последнее твое сообщение. О финансировании Майдана.

"у тебя очень глубокие познания о культуре россиян, взятые из комментарив в youtube )))" 

О культуре. Я имел в виду не россиян, а тех, кто так самовыражается в тех самых комментариях. Будь то кто угодно. О шовинизме - основа твой пример, и то, что такие видения очень распростарнены в России.

О радикалах! Хоть это высказывание и задумывалось, как шутка. Но с очень большой долей правды. ( Или же... Шовинизм - крайняя (радикальная) форма национализма. "Шовинизм - идеология, суть которой заключается в проповеди национального превосходства с целью обоснования права на дискриминацию и угнетение других народов."

По пунктам:

1. Твой "пруф" (хоть я и не знаю, что это такое) о городах. Который "обосновывает" "право" на ВОССОЕДИНЕНИЕ.

2. Твое восприятие Украины и событий в ней на основе пропаганды. Которое "обосновывет" "право" действий России.


Ну все, я пошел...


Вот еще забавное интервью. http://fakty.ua/103778-veducshij-pro...nesmachno-quot


  интиресна собственно лишь первая часть. до 1:32.

 :Frown: 

trypo, жить станет лучше, когда каждый у нас начнет с себя. А я этого не наблюдаю.  :Frown:  Но что касается власти, по крайней мере сейчас она уже не так нагло врет. Не знаю насколько этого хватит. Будут ли какие-то достижения у этой революции, можно будет сказать наверное через пару лет. Как о той же свободе слова после Оранжевой. А вот в части борьбы с коррупцией  у меня очень скептические ожидания. (

----------


## когда уже

> ну нет у меня времени уже и сил все комментировать. тем более комментировать настолько неправдивую информацию


  я выкладывл ссылки на видео, рассказал о своём личом опыте. Ты по прежднему гордо не замечаешь, что я НЕ ПО ПРОПАГАНДЕ ЗНАКОМ С ЖИЗНЬЮ В УКРАИНЕ. Это же так не удобно.



> Говорю же сил никаких не хватит.


  У тебя есть силы писать ехидные посты на пол страницы, но нет сил логически обосновывать свои высказывания. Намного легче оппонента называть радикалом и невменяемым,КЛЕЙМИТЬ, ещё как-нибудь, чем спокойно и последовательно отстаивать свою точку зрения.



> "дай пожалуста пруф, где я пишу про Киев! Я писал про Львов."
> 
> Я имел в виду последнее твое сообщение. О финансировании Майдана.


  а ну да, началось - имел ввиду, я не то хотел сказать, ты не так понял,...ла-ла-ла ла-ла-ла-ла-ла давай полйдём с тобой туда, где нет ни снега ни дождя. ))




> "у тебя очень глубокие познания о культуре россиян, взятые из комментарив в youtube )))"
> О культуре. Я имел в виду не россиян, а тех, кто так самовыражается в тех самых комментариях.


 до этого  ты писал



> Сейчас уровень культуры и интЕллекта ) виден в комментариях на Ютубе и новостных ) сайтах. (
> 75% россиян (если вспомнить те же опросы - других у меня нет, это вам виднее) волей или неволей скатились в шовинизм. (


 ...мне нравица. Опять тебя не так поняли? )) Ух какой я нехороший, опять брежу.




> Твой "пруф" (хоть я и не знаю, что это такое) о городах. Который "обосновывает" "право" на ВОССОЕДИНЕНИЕ.


  какое право на воссоединение??? где ты увидел такое? возможно, конечно я подзабыл что-то. Ну так тыкни носом. Про города я выложил, чтобы мнение твоё узнать...узнал)




> О радикалах! Хоть это высказывание и задумывалось, как шутка. Но с очень большой долей правды. ( Или же... Шовинизм - крайняя (радикальная) форма национализма. "Шовинизм - идеология, суть которой заключается в проповеди национального превосходства с целью обоснования права на дискриминацию и угнетение других народов."


   где я писал о превосходстве моей нации над другими? Давай без пустой болтавни. Ахаха) - угнетение других народов - где писал, что моему народу позволено это?
Ты большой любитель пусых и громких слов. Главное побольше ярлыков - тыкать пальцем и кричать - смотрите он нехороший.




> . Твое восприятие Украины и событий в ней на основе пропаганды.


  враньё - как писал выше, основа - личный опыт (да-да, я буду писать об этом, чтобы ты не мог манипулировать словами) + различные источники (в том числе и Украинские СМИ), а не только Россия 24, как ты пытаешься выставить.




> Вот еще забавное интервью. http://fakty.ua/103778-veducshij-pro...nesmachno-quot


  интервью 2000 года...когда в Россия была после Ельцина и была полная опа, страна только начала очухиваться....ты действительно располагаешь ОЧЕНЬ оперативной инфой.)) Нет, лучше уж комменты из ютюба.




> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gZiFjijAs


  и? что тут интересного.




> А у вас не вспомнили, что вооружение отправляется поездами, потому что оно выведено из строя? Двигатели засыпаны песком, цементом и т.д. Большое вам спасибо, благородные вы наши. ) А о методах захвата частей с этой самой техникой ниче не говорили? А о методах захвата и блокировки суден и выведения их из строя тоже забыли сказать?


  если можно источник, откуда инфа. А то так я могу и тебя обвинить, что ты у меня тапки воруешь по ночам.

----------


## когда уже

вот один из отцов демократии и предводителей майдана. Умный, сильный, а главное трезвый

  опять наверно крЭмль всё подстроил


а вот ещё немного о "независимых" укр СМИ и кто ими владеет - http://news.tochka.net/99017-komu-pr...denie-grafika/

----------


## когда уже

очень понравилась музыкальная обработка (без шуток)
https://vk.com/video-47361591_168035...9f7f7b604813d0

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> Россия своими действиями все больше и больше толкает Украину на Запад.


 


> Скажем им, звонкой матерью паузы медля строго:
> скатертью вам, хохлы, и рушником дорога!
> Ступайте от нас в жупане, не говоря -- в мундире,
> по адресу на три буквы, на все четыре


 


> p.s.: ... не забудь какое-то оскорбление вставить в ответ.


 


> ... Пусть теперь в мазанке хором гансы
> с ляхами ставят вас на четыре кости, поганцы.©


  ...

----------


## Ваня :)

> а ну да, началось - имел ввиду, я не то хотел сказать, ты не так понял,...ла-ла-ла ла-ла-ла-ла-ла давай полйдём с тобой туда, где нет ни снега ни дождя. ))


 


> ...мне нравица. Опять тебя не так поняли? )) Ух какой я нехороший, опять брежу.


 


> Ты большой любитель пусых и громких слов. Главное побольше ярлыков - тыкать пальцем и кричать - смотрите он нехороший.


 После этих слов, мне остается тебе только пожелать счастья.  :Smile: 

Ежели захочешь когда-нибудь нормально задать любой вопрос, нормально воспринять ответ и нормально на него отреагировать - всегда буду рад. 



А пока позволь я поехидничаю. Никак не могу разобраться в твоих претензиях к Украине на твоем ЛИЧНОМ опыте.





> я выкладывл ссылки на видео, рассказал о своём личом опыте. Ты по прежднему гордо не замечаешь, что я НЕ ПО ПРОПАГАНДЕ ЗНАКОМ С ЖИЗНЬЮ В УКРАИНЕ. Это же так не удобно.


 


> враньё - как писал выше, основа - личный опыт (да-да, я буду писать об этом, чтобы ты не мог манипулировать словами)


 
Можно еще раз уточнить...?

На основе твоего личного(!) 16 летнего опыта проживания во Львове, какие у тебя претензии к Украине?

1. Ты гулял там по улице Дудаева.

2. Деды из УПА проводили марши.

3. К тебе пристали ультрас.

Я что-то упустил?

О чем вообще разговор? ) Что ты хочешь сказать в этой теме этой темы? И какова твоя цель? ) И зачем тебе со мной разговаривать, если у меня каша в голове? )

----------


## когда уже

> После этих слов, мне остается тебе только пожелать счастья.


  тебе остаётся дальше изображать "хорошего" и "воспитанного" мальчика, а меня - невминяемым радикалом-шовинистом.  




> Ежели захочешь когда-нибудь нормально задать любой вопрос, нормально воспринять ответ и нормально на него отреагировать - всегда буду рад.


 Писал уже не раз, но тебе ж НЕУДОБНО ПРИЗНАТЬСЯ, ЧТО ПЕРВЫМ НАЧАЛ ТЫ ПЕРЕХОДИТЬ НА ЛИЧНОСТИ.





> Можно еще раз уточнить...?
> 
> На основе твоего личного(!) 16 летнего опыта проживания во Львове, какие у тебя претензии к Украине?
> О чем вообще разговор? ) Что ты хочешь сказать в этой теме этой темы? И какова твоя цель? )


 если бы ты отвлёкся от подсчитывания обид (дневник ведёшь?), то уточнять бы не понадобилось, т.к. я писал зачем начал этот разговор. Приведённые мною примеры говорят о том, что в Украине(во всяком случае её Западной части) ЕСТЬ негативное отношение к русскому языку и людям, перевирание истории, благодаря которому следующее поколение украинцев не будет понимать подвига своего народа во второй мировой войне, но будет прославлять кучку маразматиков из УПА, которая кормилась с руки фашистской Германии. Что (уже писал) на Украине часто принято винить в своей бедности кого-угодно, но не себя. Всегда есть кого винить - москалив, крЕмль, имперские амбиции. Страна за 23 года потеряла промышленность, ядерное оружие, от армии остались фактически декорации, живёт на подачки-кредиты. Но одно осталось - пихатiсть.
Это напоминет "Собачье сердце" - Швондера с его собраниями жильцов дома, которые вместо того, чтобы навести порядок в доме пели песни.

Ты же делаешь большие глаза и говоришь, что насчёт промышленности и плачевной экономики твоей страны - это мои догадки и бредни, проблемы русского языка нету. Пишешь пламенные речи о том, что революция на Майдане никем не финансировалась (это в мире, система общества построена на финансах)  и ни США, ни страны Европы не спонсировали этот цирк...если дальше перечислять твои вминяемые посты, то это займёт ннесолько страниц.



> И зачем тебе со мной разговаривать, если у меня каша в голове? )


 ещё этот разговор был затеян для того, чтобы показать читающим, что ты пишешь во многом чушь (знания почерпнуты из комментариев ютуба и Левада-цетра...гениальна). При этом когда тебе кинул инфу про происхождение городов Крыма и Восточной Украины, пошёл маразм про шовинизм, имперские замашки и т.д и 75% россиян - шовинисты(!) (поправь,если я не точен).*Это пишет человек, который не был в России!*

Сначала я ответил, т.к. ты предложил написать факты плохого отношения к русским. Я ж не знал, что ты отреагируешь как обиженная красна девица?! (извини, немогу контроллировать свою невминяемость))).

В следующий раз спокойно реагируй и не переходи на личности, и будет у тебя всё гуд. Поменьше истерик.

----------


## Ваня :)

> ...чтобы показать читающим...


 Ну как? Показал?  :Smile: 


Про истерики - понравилось особо.  :Smile:

----------


## когда уже

> Ну как? Показал?


 да




> Про истерики - понравилось особо.


  гарно синку...гарно

----------


## Traumerei

> він же москаль, Аронов Александр Яковлевiч.


 Везде одинаков Господен посев,
И врут нам о разнице наций.
Все люди — евреи, и просто не все
Нашли пока смелость признаться. 

 :Smile:  (И. Губерман) 

И ещё...

Между слухов, сказок, мифов,
просто лжи, легенд и мнений
мы враждуем жарче скифов
_за несходство заблуждений_.

Таков абсентеизм Traumerei  :Wink:

----------


## trypo

молния :
донецкая независимая республика  :Smile: 
решила "вернуться" под отеческое крыло.

тимошенка в истерике перевозит свою коляску в донецк.

следим за развитием событий  :Smile: 

а говорили , что на востоке все спокойно  :Smile: 
безмятежно так , тихо..

----------


## qwe

> Везде одинаков Господен посев,
> И врут нам о разнице наций.
> Все люди — евреи, и просто не все
> Нашли пока смелость признаться. 
>  (И. Губерман)


 такое хорошее стихотворение)

еще есть старинное народное:

Если в кране нет воды - 
Значит выпил Иванов!

----------


## Traumerei

> а говорили , что на востоке все спокойно 
> безмятежно так , тихо..


 Луганщина тоже за референдум ! Traumerei только что прибыла с места событий... штурмуют администрацию, перегородили центральную улицу... история творится на глазах - еле ноги унесла, нето закроют в кольцо...  Дай Бог, чтобы без жертв обошлось !

----------


## jeri

> И как изменить все? Не прибегая к геноциду. Как то ж можно?


 никак нельзя(  это ты такой философ, а многие бы..о, которое не о чем таком не задумывается...

----------


## когда уже

> никак нельзя( это ты такой философ, а многие бы..о, которое не о чем таком не задумывается...


 он скорее юноша с чистой душой, который никак не может смириться с грязью мира

----------


## когда уже

Траумереи, можно подробнее рассказать , что у вас там делается? Много ли людей участвует в митинге, как вообще люди в городе настроены? Как эти события преподносят в СМИ?

----------


## Traumerei

Только что с места событий. Сё уже не митинг, сё уже серьёзно. Почти полночь, а людей больше и больше (количество оценить не в силах). Баррикады в два ряда, костры по всему периметру. Организована кухня, есть медики, в дневное время даже священнический чин наблюдается. И в колокола звонят (люблю колокольный звон!)  Из минусов - проходить мешают, стёкла выбивают и не дают спать иностранным студентам.
Вся эта заварушка медленно, но верно подбирается к дому Traumerei...  :Frown: 
Благо, пока похоже скорее на массовый праздник, чем на войну, особенно если убрать парней с битами и щитами на входе и выходе... Больше я ничего не знаю, поскольку непосредственно на площади стояла всего единожды и едва ли пойду снова: 

http://www.suicide-forum.com/entry.p...EE%ED%ED%EE%E9...

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> ) Как ты только мог гулять по улице Дудаева во Львове? ) Это ж так ущемило твои права русского... 
> 
> Каждый! русский! имеет! историческое! право! выбрать название для улицы во Львове!


 Да и для самого Львова! Столицу бандерлогов, в вечную память их кумира и бывших хозяев, следует переименовать в Бандерштадт.

----------


## The loser

> Да и для самого Львова! Столицу бандерлогов, в вечную память их кумира и бывших хозяев, следует переименовать в Бандерштадт.


 Как оригинально и свежо! Две недели придумывал?

----------


## Патрон

> Отчего


 От того, что у тебя низкий уровень тестостерона.

----------


## Патрон

Лень читать 30 страниц, судя по всему тут хохлосрач развели, продолжим :

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> Так отчего люди злюки? Вот россияне по отношению к украинцам?


 Булгаков, "Белая гвардия": "Я позавчера спрашиваю эту каналью, доктора Курицького, он, извольте ли видеть, разучился говорить по-русски с ноября прошлого года. Был Курицкий, а стал Курицький... Так вот спрашиваю как по-украински "кот"? Он отвечает: "Кит". Спрашиваю: "А как кит?" А он остановился, вытаращил глаза и молчит. И теперь не кланяется."

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> какие у тебя претензии к Украине?


 А Турбин задаёт встречные вопросы: "Кто терроризировал русское население этим гнусным языком, которого и на свете не существует? ... Кто развел всю эту мразь с хвостами на головах?"

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> Яценюк, Кличко, Тягнибок, кто там еще... Турчинов


  - Я б вашего гетмана, - кричал старший Турбин, - за устройство этой миленькой Украины, повесил бы первым!©

----------


## Traumerei

Эх, дурачины вы, простофили! Обижаете людей почём зря ! Вероятно, многие об украинцах только в книжках художественных и читали, коли строите доказательства языком образов. Да, бесспорно, Булгаков замечателен, но составлять благодаря его персонажам картину целого народа равносильно попытке доказать теорему Виета стихами Пушкина... Окунитесь хотя бы в историю что ли, а лучше - в практику. Ни один злостный "бандеровец" (в знач. националист) первым слова кривого о Вас не скажет, что мы наблюдаем даже здесь...

И раз уж пошёл разговор о русской литературе, то...

...А что мы знаем 
 	о лице Украины? 
Знаний груз 
 	у русского 
 		тощ — 
тем, кто рядом, 
 	почёта мало. 
Знают вот 
 	украинский борщ, 
Знают вот 
 	украинское сало. 
И с культуры 
 	поснимали пенку: 
кроме 
 	двух 
 		прославленных Тарасов — 
Бульбы 
 	и известного Шевченка, — 
ничего не выжмешь, 
 	сколько ни старайся. 
А если прижмут — 
 	зардеется розой 
и выдвинет 
 	аргумент новый: 
возьмёт и расскажет 
 	пару курьёзов — 
анекдотов 
 	украинской мовы. 
Говорю себе: 
 	товарищ москаль, 
на Украину 
 	шуток не скаль. 

(...)

_Трудно 
 	людей 
 		в одно истолочь, 
собой 
 	кичись не очень._ 
Знаем ли мы украинскую ночь? 
Нет, 
 	мы не знаем украинской ночи.

(В. Маяковский)

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> Эх, дурачины вы, простофили!


 Ganz recht!) Уже писал на Пагесе, что: Аз мудак, глупый гопник и деревенщина слепая.©)

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> Обижаете людей почём зря !


  Я сам по происхождению наполовину украинец.)

----------


## Патрон

КРЫМ НАШ !  :Big Grin:

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> И раз уж пошёл разговор о русской литературе, то...


 Перед чтением своего стихотворения "На независимость Украины" в Стокгольме Бродский сказал: "Сейчас я прочту стихотворение, которое может вам сильно не понравиться, но тем не менее..." 


> Дорогой Карл XII, сражение под Полтавой,
> слава Богу, проиграно. Как говорил картавый,
> “время покажет Кузькину мать”, руины,
> кости посмертной радости с привкусом Украины.
> То не зелено-квитный, траченный изотопом, -
> жовто-блакитный реет над Конотопом,
> скроенный из холста, знать, припасла Канада.
> Даром, что без креста, но хохлам не надо.
> Гой ты, рушник, карбованец, семечки в полной жмене!
> ...

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> Говорю себе: 
>  	товарищ москаль, 
> на Украину 
>  	шуток не скаль.


 А на Украине атас. Кто-то перекрыл хлопцам газ. - Как же нам галушки варить!? - Будем газопровод сверлить... :Wink:

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> Знаем ли мы украинскую ночь? 
> Нет, 
>  	мы не знаем украинской ночи.


 Тиха украинская ночь.© Но сало надо перепрятать! :Wink:

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> Как оригинально и свежо! Две недели придумывал?


  Иди лучше тренируйся вон на... на кошках.© :Wink:

----------


## trypo

не читал бродского , но этот эмоциональный стих весьма хорош.
по духу так сказать , то что я и чувствую.

благодарю , что дали возможность прочитать  :Smile:

----------


## Патрон



----------


## Traumerei

Стив Джобс умер в 2011.

Смотрите как бы в погоне за чужими землями своих не потерять.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Ахахахаха)))

И  как  сразу все  озлобляются.  Стоит  задеть  условно  "их"  земли, как  будто  они  лично  завоёвывали) 
Какая   разница,  клочок  земли, это просто  клочок   земли.  Звуки  для  общения, это просто  звуки  для  общения.  Цвет  кожи это просто..  Ну  и  так  далее.
А  геном  обучаем, ничего  страшного.

----------


## Игорёк

> Стив Джобс умер в 2011.
> 
> Смотрите как бы в погоне за чужими землями своих не потерять.


 все они живы, и стив, и пол уокер, и даже сам гуф. ты не правильно информирована  ) 


Забирайте себе северный кавказ. Чего чего, а этого совсем не жалко )

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> Смотрите как бы в погоне за чужими землями своих не потерять.


 Чужой земли мы не хотим ни пяди, Но и своей вершка не отдадим.© :Wink:

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> Майдан - это


  "дежавю".) 


> Павло ТИЧИНА 
> 
> * * * 
> 
> На майдані коло церкви 
> революція іде. 
> — Хай чабан! — усі гукнули,— 
> за отамана буде. 
> 
> ...

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> благодарю , что дали возможность прочитать


 


> "Не будет у России, и никогда еще не было, таких ненавистников, завистников, клеветников и даже явных врагов, как все эти славянские племена, чуть только их Россия освободит, а Европа согласится признать их освобожденными! Начнут же они, по освобождении, свою новую жизнь именно с того, что выпросят у Европы, у Англии и Германии, например, ручательство и покровительство их свободе, и хоть в концерте европейских держав будет и Россия, но они именно в защиту от России это и сделают.
> Начнут они непременно с того, что внутри себя, если не прямо вслух, объявят себе и убедят себя в том, что России они не обязаны ни малейшею благодарностью, напротив, что от властолюбия России они едва спаслись при заключении мира вмешательством европейского концерта, а не вмешайся Европа, так Россия проглотила бы их тотчас же, "имея в виду расширение границ и основание великой Всеславянской империи на порабощении славян жадному, хитрому и варварскому великорусскому племени".
> Может, целое столетие, или еще более, они будут беспрерывно трепетать за свою свободу и бояться властолюбия России; они будут заискивать перед европейскими государствами, будут клеветать на Россию, сплетничать на нее и интриговать против нее.
> О, я не говорю про отдельные лица: будут такие, которые поймут, что значила, значит и будет значить Россия для них всегда. Но люди эти, особенно вначале, явятся в таком жалком меньшинстве, что будут подвергаться насмешкам, ненависти и даже политическому гонению.
> Особенно приятно будет для освобожденных славян высказывать и трубить на весь свет, что они племена образованные, способные к самой высшей европейской культуре, тогда как Россия - страна варварская, мрачный северный колосс, даже не чистой славянской крови, гонитель и ненавистник европейской цивилизации.
> У них, конечно, явятся, с самого начала, конституционное управление, парламенты, ответственные министры, ораторы, речи. Их будет это чрезвычайно утешать и восхищать. Они будут в упоении, читая о себе в парижских и в лондонских газетах телеграммы, извещающие весь мир, что после долгой парламентской бури пало наконец министерство в (...страну по вкусу...) и составилось новое из либерального большинства и что какой-нибудь ихний (...фамилию по вкусу...) согласился наконец принять портфель президента совета министров.
> России надо серьезно приготовиться к тому, что все эти освобожденные славяне с упоением ринутся в Европу, до потери личности своей заразятся европейскими формами, политическими и социальными, и таким образом должны будут пережить целый и длинный период европеизма прежде, чем постигнуть хоть что-нибудь в своем славянском значении и в своем особом славянском призвании в среде человечества...
> Разумеется, в минуту какой-нибудь серьезной беды они все непременно обратятся к России за помощью. Как ни будут они ненавистничать, сплетничать и клеветать на нас Европе, заигрывая с нею и уверяя ее в любви, но чувствовать-то они всегда будут инстинктивно (конечно, в минуту беды, а не раньше), что Европа естественный враг их единству, была им и всегда останется, а что если они существуют на свете, то, конечно, потому, что стоит огромный магнит - Россия, которая, неодолимо притягивая их всех к себе, тем сдерживает их целость и единство".


  Достоевский. Дневник писателя, сентябрь-декабрь 1877г.

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> злостный "бандеровец"


 


> Ой, Богдане, Богдане, славний наш гетьмане, 
> На-що віддавъ Україну москалям поганим?!  
> Щоб вернути її честь, ляжем головами,  
> Наречемось України вірними синами.


  Из первоначального стиха Чубинского, опубликованного во львовском журнале "Мета" ("Цель"), 1863, №4. Орфография сохранена. Сейчас это стихотворение в отредактированном виде (без вышеупомянутых строк) является официальным текстом государственного гимна Украины.

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> Россия своими действиями все больше и больше толкает Украину на Запад.


 А в общем, Ваня, мы с тобой в Париже Нужны - как в русской бане лыжи!© :Wink:

----------


## Ваня :)

:Smile: 

Да, весело тут у вас.  :Smile: 

Россия в экстазе!  :Smile: 

Траумерей к украинкам причислили.  :Smile: 

Забавно было бы эту тему заморозить и перечитать лет этак через 15. А лучше - через 50.  :Smile:

----------


## trypo

> Забавно было бы эту тему заморозить и перечитать лет этак через 15. А лучше - через 50.


 в этом случае стыдно будет только украинцам.
и тебе в том числе.
но сейчас ты этого , конечно , не поймешь.

----------


## Ваня :)

:Smile:

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> ДЯКУЮ ТОБІ, БОЖЕ, ЩО Я НЕ МОСКАЛЬ!!!!


 Нашли чем гордиться. Вот если бы вы были мастером спорта по шахматам и этим гордились!©  :Wink:

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> Еще вопрос россиянам. Как вы относитесь (оцениваете поступок) к тем своим деятелям культуры, которые высказывались против политики российких властей в отношении Украины.


  Мнение Тютчева: 


> Напрасный труд — нет, их не вразумишь,—
> Чем либеральней, тем они пошлее,
> Цивилизация — для них фетиш,
> Но недоступна им её идея.
> 
> Как перед ней ни гнитесь, господа,
> Вам не снискать признанья от Европы:
> В её глазах вы будете всегда
> Не слуги просвещенья, а холопы.

----------


## Ваня :)

Короч, случилась крайне неприятная для моей совести история. Когда я минут на 20 сам стал злюкой. Сначала я хотел ее здесь рассказать и спросить. То ли я идиот, что парюсь зря и все сделал правильно, то ли я мудак, и напал на чувака безосновательно да еще и перешел с ним на "ты" на пике нашего "разговора" (а это для меня почти неприелимо). Но потом выяснились чисто фактические моменты этой драмы, и не все. Если выяснятся все, я или сам разберусь, или расскажу.

А пока вспомнилась давнешняя история, ответ на вопрос которой я не знаю до сих пор. И действительно не знаю что делать в случае, ежели что-то подобное повторится.

Дело было лет 5-6 назад. Мне тогда было 23-24 года. Сидели мы в театре на репетиции в первом ряду с одной "актрисой" и разговаривали. Перед нами в метрах 4 на сцене стояла какая-то апаратура. И что-то там то ли упало, то ли сломалось, то ли не знаю что. Подходит то ли режисер, то ли свето-звукотехник. Начинает в грубой форме негодовать. И свое негодование начинает обращать на нас. Мы приофигели. Девушка спрашивает, мол мы здесь причем, дядя? Он выдает: "А кто здесь сидит?" Я приофигел еще больше. То есть чувак не видел, что это (не знаю, что) сделали мы, потому что невозможно увидеть то, чего не было. Но в грубой форме уверенно обвиняет нас. Я разозлился, подошел к нему и что-то пытался довольно культурно выяснить. Действительно культурно без оскорблений объяснить дядьке, что нехорошо обвинять людей в том, чего он явно не видел. После чего он выдал шокирующее меня слово. "Хамло!" ... Я остолбенел... Итак. Стоп кадр. Меня эти воспоминания потом мучали неделю наверное. И я до сих пор не знаю, что в такой ситуации делать. Ньюанс вот в чем. Дядька слегка пожилой. Ему лет 55 на вид было. По хорошему, в дело должен был пойти кулак. Если бы это был мужик. Ну пусть даже лет 35. Но это был почти дедушка. С другой стороны. То что он дедушка не дает ему право на такое. Так что же я должен был сделать, ну как бы, как джентельмен??? Как воспитывать таких вот дедушек? Я не сделал ничего. Просто отошел. Но это слово меня до сих пор приводит в бешенство, когда вспоминаю.

Вопрос №2. Пьяные люди часто не "фильтруют базар", матерятся. Где та самая грань для между разговором и физическим воспитанием оппонента? Где ее ставить, чтобы не пришлось драться с каждым вторым идиотом? За кого и в каком случае заступаться? Не проходить же мимо?

И вообще. Кому пришло в голову отменить дуэли? Теперь, если тебя какой-то пьяный тип оскорбляет или посылает словесно (имею в виду матами в грубой форме), ты не можешь ответить нормально, потому что тебя за это еще потом и засудят. За какие-нибудь телесные повреждения. И что делать?

----------


## Ваня :)

Со случаем номер 1 разобрался. Вел я себя, как оказалось, совершенно оправдано. И ничего меня теперь не мучает.

Но вот с давнешней историей... И пьяницами... Кто-нибудь. Помогите мне установить грани. Ато я совсем не имею представления, где они должны быть.

----------


## culexus

...прошло 6 лет. 

Как оно, украинцы?

Отпишитесь, участники, да и прочие - интересно послушать.

----------


## Ваня :)

Я тут один, из украинцев, которьім єти разговорьі бьіли интиресньі. А из опонентов, кажется, уже и нет никого.

В системе есть улучшения. Но они очень туго идут. А ментальность обьічного гражданина не меняется по воле самого гражданина. В общей массе.

Из негативов - ситуация в єкономике. Бьіло очень большое падение. Хотя уже несколько лет стабильньій рост.

Хорошего больше, чем плохого.

Не 100% людей так, конечно, скажут...

Ну, и єто только о подконтрольной територии.


Но что касается меня, я все равно отсюда уезжаю. Все не настолько хорошо, чтоб оставаться...  :Smile:

----------


## Wasted

> Я тут один, из украинцев, которьім єти разговорьі бьіли интиресньі. А из опонентов, кажется, уже и нет никого.
> 
> В системе есть улучшения. Но они очень туго идут. А ментальность обьічного гражданина не меняется по воле самого гражданина. В общей массе.
> 
> Из негативов - ситуация в єкономике. Бьіло очень большое падение. Хотя уже несколько лет стабильньій рост.
> 
> Хорошего больше, чем плохого.
> 
> Не 100% людей так, конечно, скажут...
> ...


 
Я за вас рад. Наконец-то выбрали (выбрали!!!! нам это непостижимо) нормального президента, дела налаживаются. Скоро нашему телевидению уже не останется направления, куда кидать пренебрежительным жестом: вы что, хотите как у них? А у нас гниющее болото.

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, дёрнуло меня тут почитать семь первых страниц Вашей темы. Забавно было наблюдать Вашу политическую трансформацию)

----------


## Remarque

> Я не поддерживаю политические митинги и не хожу на выборы с 2004 года.


  Это Вы в начале)

----------


## Remarque

> Для начала - я вне политики и не возьму ответственность наверное никогда поручится за какого-то политика... Я вне политики. Вы знаете мои мнения и решения по борьбе с социальными проблемами (взятки, работа и т.д.). Поэтому я не активист...


  и это тоже Вы)

----------


## Remarque

> ^) Кстати, моя позиция несколько изменилась. Я тут раньше готов был пол страны отдать. А теперь... Как Вы относитесь к этакой фразе из Евангилие от Матфея "Пришедший с мечом от меча и погибнет?"


  а вот тут Вы уже изменились)

----------


## tempo

Ваня, помнится, еврей Зеленскинд, дебатируя в телевизере на деньги еврея Коломойскера, обещал еврею Порошенке следующее: "Я - ваш приговор!"

Таки когда же..?
 :Wink:

----------


## Remarque

> ^) о НАТО на територии Украины - это очень грубая пропаганда. Из разряда гей-парадов и запрета русского языка.


  кстати, что там сейчас с русским языком? его вроде успешно вытесняют из всех сфер жизни?

----------


## Remarque

но самое забавное - это название Вашей темы) Вы любите ставить при любом удобном случае смайлики) побольше ванили) 
и Вам было интересно, почему люди злюки?
сами того не замечая, Вы начали грубить Tr&#228;umerei

----------


## Remarque

немецкая буквы а умлаут не прошла
обычно её заменяют ае - Trauemerei

----------


## Remarque

я сам тот ещё грубиян, это даже не обсуждается, охотно признаю это
но мы сейчас говорим о Вашей теме)

----------


## Remarque

> Вооруженных с коктейлями Молотова называют мирными митингующими. 
> Милиционеров,оборонявшихся против боевиков называют "убийцами и предателями". 
> Восстание в одной области это народная революция, а в другой "оголтелый сепаратизм". 
> Президента при котором была максимальная свобода слова и можно было майданить в центре города, захватывать здания, стрелять в ментов называют диктатором. 
> Революционеры воюют с памятниками людям, по чьим заветам проводят свою революции.
> 
> Прочитала на одном форуме, несколько отредактировала, а всё же есть в том капля истины...


  а вот тот коммент Троймэрай, который вывел Вас из душевного равновесия)

----------


## Remarque

> ^) Привет, друзья, братья, защитники православной веры, ни разу не представители крайних форм национализма россияне.  Ваш КГБ-шник сошел с ума? 
> 
> Меня тут мобилизировать собрались.
> 
> Traumerei, Вы допускаете возможность использования по отношению к Вам Геббельсовской пропаганды?  ...
> 
> Интиресно, что слыша эту пропаганду ранее нам тут было просто смешно. А сейчас как-то не очень. Потому как работает штука. И еще как работает. Хрен теперь с ней что поделаешь.


  Ага, ещё как работает) Пропаганда захлестнула и Вас тоже. Вы даже перешли на майдоновский слэнг, вспомнив про Гёббельса) и ладно бы Вы это написали жительнице России, но вот ведь незадача, Троймэрай и сама живёт на Украине)

----------


## Remarque

я это к тому, что необходима саморефлексия, тогда и злюк среди людей не будет. это касается и меня, и Вас, и любого другого человека

----------


## Remarque

> 1. Понятие "бендеровец", "фашист", "ущемление прав русских/русскоговорящих" - это невероятно, но этого не существует...  но есть 2 рецепта, которые мне сейчас падают на ум - приехать в Украину и найти этого "бендеровца". Буду Вам во всем содействовать в его поисках. Поэтому и спрашивал, как он выглядит в глазах россиянина. Второй способ - Траумерей - россиянка, живущая в Украине. Спросить у нее, много ли видела "бендеровцев" и, как ущемляют ее права. Интиресно, что на бытовом уровне, я сталкивался с ущемлением прав украинцев. )


  И вот этот Ваш опус очень порадовал) кстати, с какой это радости Вы вдруг записали Троймэрай в россиянки?) она же ранее Вам говорила, что за Украину. или Вы ей не верите?

----------


## Remarque

> Очень не нравится, что вопрос поставлен так: "Вы за Россию или за Европу ?" Не знаю, кто как, но Traumerei в очевидном меньшинстве, поскольку в данном контексте я - за Украину


  Смотрите, если подзабыли)

----------


## Remarque

но ладно, на этом достаточно)

----------


## culexus

...Этим и ценна возможность оглянуться : )

----------


## Ваня :)

Ой, блин...  :Smile: 

Товарищи...

Началось... )

Бандеровская пропаганда...  :Smile: 

Я просто не могу ответить на все, потому что мне тяжело печатать, а еще тяжелее потом публиковать, сообщения ввиду состояния моей психики. )

Remarque... Да, дернуло Вас... )

Remarque... Ущемление прав русскоязьічньіх - єто "притча во язьіцех"... ) Я об єтом тут уже несколько раз говорил ) И хочу задать Вам очень очень важньій вопрос. Вьі говорите об ущемлениях и вьітиснениях... Очень, крайне полезно побьівать на месте. Или отправить на место человека, которому Вьі доверяете. Чтобьі проверить инфу. Как Вьі считаете? Ну вот как Вьі считаете, єто бьіло бьі правильно? Ответте пожалуйста! )

C Traumerei у меня хорошие отношения. И мьі здесь по-дружески тролили друг-друга. Неужто Вьі думаете, что я бьі серьезно приводил в своей "аргументации" текстьі из Евангелия или Библии? ) 

Но самое забавное. Traumerei РОССИЯНКА. Она просто училась в Луганске. И БЬІВАЛА(!) в Киеве. Вот у нее то и спросите о вьітиснениях русского язьіка.  :Wink: 

Расскажите лучше, в Германии таксистьі матерят каждого другого участника движения? То есть, они такие же злюки, как и славяне? )

...

tempo.

Насколько, я помню сначала все бьіли фашистами, которьіе мочили евреев, а президентом становился Ярош! )

Но не просматривается ли в твоем сообщении антисемитизм?  :Wink: 

Я тут хотел в дневниках запись создать "Человек-загадка tempo!"... Но коль уж представился случай... То вопросьі почти по теме. Спрашиваю исключительно ради любопьітства...

Сколько тебе лет? (Не встречал я єтой инфьі на страницах).

Тьі считаешь, что стремления "жьівебеларусов" (ну, тьі их так назьіваешь) излишни? Вот June считает, что мое желание, при покупке холодильника, чтобьі персонал разговаривал на украинском - излишне. Главное, мол, чтоб холодильник работал. )

В какой части Беларуси тьі живешь? Запад, центр, восток, юг, север или их комбинация?

Тьі разговариваешь на белорусском?

Какой уровень средней зарплатьі в Беларуси в долларах или евро? Ато информация, которую я встречал отличается в разьі...

...

Товарищи... Я с радостью отвечу вам на интересующие вас (прежде всего на фактологические, но и другие тоже) вопросьі. Поверте (проверте...), я ситуацию оцениваю достаточно критично. Только мне сообщения приходится печатать долго, а публиковать их - проблема.

Но, пожалуйста, подходите к теме с холодной головой и ПРОВЕРЯЙТЕ инфу.

...

culexus - провокатор.  :Smile: 

...

P.S.: последнее сообщение Traumerei в дневниках - 20 декабря. А в свой ВК она 3 декабря, кажется, заходила. :\

----------


## culexus

Не, ну если сложно - не пиши вовсе. То, что будут и сейчас писать субъективно - так это всегда так, не стоит через чур вовлеченно реагировать.

Мне интересно как оценивают украинцы сейчас то, что уже 6 лет назад как началось. Я лично, за всё это время ни с кем это и не обсуждал сколь-нибудь серьезно. Вначале я был рад за украинцев - что они действительно "высказали" свою позицию на Майдане, и мне сдается - там действительно было народ вначале, далее же все скатилось в типичную политику, и как мне опять же кажется - одно другого не краше стало. Сейчас, с Зеленским во главе - я так же думаю, что вряд ли ему что-то удастся серьезно поменять. Да и если подумать - слишком мала Украина, чтобы играть какую-то независимую роль в мире - увы, но придется лавировать между гораздо более крупными игроками, подстраиваясь очень значительно. В общем, примером - возможных перемен к заметно лучшему - она для России не стала и вряд ли уже станет.

----------


## tempo

Ваня, по пунктам:

- Я ни разу не антисемит. У меня много знакомых - евреи, и учился я почти в еврейской школе, учителя почти все были евреи с соответствующими именами, ученики в классном журнале на 30% тоже значились евреями (тогда в школьном талмуде  :Wink:  с оценками была графа "национальность")..
Родители и прочие близкие родственники - славяне.

- 48

- "Жывебеларусы" хотят отдельности, на основе якобы отдельности белорусов от всех. Но по факту ВСЕ в Беларуси разговаривают на русском, кроме тех, кто пытается выёжнуться хоть на нацпочве, поскольку больше особо нечем.
Белорусский язык никто у нас не зажимает. Но большинство предпочитает русский.

- Минск
Бываю на западе Беларуси,  - о чудо! - все встречные тоже говорят на русском, даже если сами начинают разговор.

- Размауляю на мове даволi годна, але ж мая родная мова - руская.  

- Средний доход по стране превысил недавно 1000 бел.руб., это около $500, хотя сейчас из-за нефтяных разборок чуть вырос курс $
Модальная зарплата в коннце 2019г. была >700 бел.рруб.
Я верю этим данным. Мой чистый доход (после налогов) чуть выше среднего, я пенсионер ) и работаю. Пенсия по инвалидности 1й группы несколько больше зарплаты.


Почему меня веселит украинский цирк? Союз бандеровской сволочи и евреев во власти - это забавно. Если со стороны смотреть...
Стрельба по городам и сёлам восточной Украины - не забавно ни разу.

----------


## tempo

P.S.
Ввиду обильного наличия сведений о сексуальной  ориентации Степана Бандеры предлагаю вместо "жовто-блакитны" говорить "гнойно-голубой" )))
К тому ж в роду у нацгероя не без евреев, что не может не огорчать нациков ))
Впрочем, херр Шикльгрубер тоже был, увы, не хрустально прозрачен в этом смысле )

----------


## Remarque

> Расскажите лучше, в Германии таксистьі матерят каждого другого участника движения? То есть, они такие же злюки, как и славяне? )


   В Берлине больше половины таксистов - это турки, арабы, русскоязычные, поляки. Есть, конечно, и немцы, но они явно в меньшинстве. Да, летом, порой можно услышать, как кто-нибудь из них ругается, проезжая мимо с открытым окном, но в целом, ведут себя вполне адекватно, хотя порой и пролетают на красный цвет, спеша к клиенту.
Кстати, в последние несколько лет участились случаи нападений на таксистов со стороны клиентов. Об этом периодически в новостях пишут.

----------


## Remarque

> Очень, крайне полезно побьівать на месте. Или отправить на место человека, которому Вьі доверяете. Чтобьі проверить инфу. Как Вьі считаете? Ну вот как Вьі считаете, єто бьіло бьі правильно? Ответте пожалуйста! )


  Да, такой подход меня устривает. Но это автоматически означает, что ссылки на видео с ютюба, которые Вы прежде так активно презентовали в качестве доказательств, отныне не проходят, ведь их можно смонтировать.

Итак, либо я говорю о том, что видел сам лично, либо видел человек, которому я доверяю. Во втором случае мне есть что рассказать, ведь на Донбассе живут мои родственники. Я им доверяю. Немного позже расскажу подробней.

----------


## Ваня :)

Всем спасибо.  :Smile: 

Remarque.

Донбасс - єто отдельная история. Там все совсем по другому.

Даже не припомню уже, какое видео я тут публиковал. Видео смонтировать можно. Другие сложно. Видео можно снять с участием актеров. Другие сложно подделать. Еще видео можно манипулировать. Другими манипулировать сложнее. Короче, критическое мьішление и проверка фактов.

Если здесь есть поддельньньіе аккаунтьі с фейковьіми историями, чтобьі просто поговорить - єто не причинит никому вреда. Мьі же смотрим фильмьі, хоть и знаем, что история в них - вьідумка. Но есть фейки, котрьіе распространяют ненависть и оправдьівают войньі.



Вон картина мира и шутки tempo - явньій продукт критического мьішления и проверки фактов.  :Smile:

----------


## 4ёрный

Хмм.... Фейковый акк чтобы поговорить? О_о
Тогда я - фейк. Потому что без истории и для просто поговорить...

----------


## Remarque

> Всем спасибо. 
> 
> Remarque.
> 
> Донбасс - єто отдельная история. Там все совсем по другому.
> 
> Даже не припомню уже, какое видео я тут публиковал. Видео смонтировать можно. Другие сложно. Видео можно снять с участием актеров. Другие сложно подделать. Еще видео можно манипулировать. Другими манипулировать сложнее. Короче, критическое мьішление и проверка фактов.
> 
> Если здесь есть поддельньньіе аккаунтьі с фейковьіми историями, чтобьі просто поговорить - єто не причинит никому вреда. Мьі же смотрим фильмьі, хоть и знаем, что история в них - вьідумка. Но есть фейки, котрьіе распространяют ненависть и оправдьівают войньі.
> ...


  Да, Донбасс - это другое дело, но я всё-таки расскажу, раз пообещал.

Моя мама родилась на Донбассе. В советское время, будучи студенткой, уехала поступать в институт в Москву, отучилась, познакомилась там с моим будушим отцом и вышла за него. Она связала свою жизнь с  Москвой, но многие из её родственников остались на Донбассе и по сей день. Мы с ними и сейчас поддерживаем контакт.

Воздержусь от названия городка, где всё это происходило. Сейчас он входит в состав ДНР. Город совсем небольший. На момент начала военного конфликта на Украине он себе мирно существовал. Никто там администрацию города не поджигал и на баррикады против украинской власти не звал, если что. Люди жили себе спокойно и войти в состав России не хотели.

Не так уж далеко от этого городка находится более крупный, промышленный город. После начала конфликта на Украине в этом городе начались протесты против украинской власти. Кончилось всё тем, что город заняли ополченцы, а украинские военные обосновались на окраине городка моих родственников. Целью их было занять этот более крупный город. 

В городке моих родственников никакого особого сопротивления украинским военным не оказывали. Жители были напуганы и просто хотели мирной жизни. После прихода украинских военных в город начались изнасилования местных жительниц. По крайней мере, несколько таких случаев  было зафиксировано. Потом одна из женщин пропала, уйдя вечером в гости. Её так и не нашли. Украинские военные с местными жителями особо не церемонились, силой забирая то, что считали нужным. 
Были и прямые стычки между местными жителями и украинскими военными. 
На жалобы об изнасилованиях никак особо не реагировали, никого из солдат не привлекали к ответственности, хотя женщины готовы были их опознать в лицо. Но никаких проверок сделано не было. 

Украинские военные пробыли в тех местах примерно пару месяцев. За это время неоднократно пытались взять под контроль более крупный город. К ним и подкрепление немного позже прибыло. Кончилось же всё тем, что ополченцы сами решились на контратаку и в итоге взяли городок моих родственников под свой контроль. Часть украинских военных отступила, часть из них погибла, часть взяли в плен. Некоторых из украинских военных отдали на самосуд местным жителям. А те уж с ними по-своему поквитались вспомнив изнасилования и прочие конфликты.

Ваня, как думаете, кто был агрессором для жителей того городка? И как Вы относитесь к этакой фразе из Евангилия от Матфея "Пришедший с мечом от меча и погибнет?" Она применима в данном конкретном случае?

Или Вы всё спишете на Гёббельсовскую российскую пропаганду? Но ведь жители этого городка всё это пережили и видели своим глазами. 

Хотелось бы добавить, что местные жители этого городка не стремятся войти в состав России, но и вернуться в состав Украины их тоже не тянет. Думаю, их можно понять.

----------


## Remarque

Ну и дело в данном случае отнюдь не  в украинских военных. Если бы, например, российские военные изнасиловали мирных жительниц в Сирии, я бы тоже потребовал, чтобы их за это наказали. Лучше всего просто кастрировали. Мне вообще не нравятся наказания за серьёзные преступления. За изнасилования я бы сразу кастрировал, как уже сказал, а за преднамеренное убийство - казнил бы. Нечего сажать человека за убийство в тюрьму. Раз лишил человека жизни, то и с убийцей нужно сделать то же самое.
Единственное исключение - это самооборона.

----------


## June

За преступления Чикатило казнили несколько невиновных человек.

----------


## Remarque

Да, мне их всех жалко. Но уж если есть действительно стопроцентные доказательства, то зачем сажать человека за решётку на долгий срок? Думаю, многие из заключённых за тяжёлые преступления сами бы совершили суицид, если бы у них была возможность, чтобы прервать свои мучения. Да они и так не так уж редко совершают су, когда представляется возможность. Просто в тюрьмах всё-таки следят, чтобы заключенные не наложили на себя руки.

----------


## Remarque

Прочитал сейчас смешной анекдот. Надеюсь, никто не обидится) 

"Во Львове напротив общественного туалета стоят два бандеровца и беседуют:
- А що то за літера "М"?
- Там москалі какають!
- А літера "Ж"?
- Там жиди какають!
- Тю, а ми де будемо?
- Наша Україна, де хочемо, там і серемо..."

----------


## Ваня :)

В єтом городке, наверное, много людей считает, что украинские военньіе тотальньіе мерзавцьі, а ополченцьі (єтот термин ведь применяется только лишь российскими СМИ?) доблестньі и благородньі просто потому, что они ополченцьі и у них российская душа...

В составе украинской армии - пришедшие по мобилизации либо контрактники. И там разньіе слои общества (особенно по мобилизации). Их больше контролируют, хотя и тут не все гарантировано. Насколько я понимаю, на передней линии сейчас контрактники, а вот раньше, кажется бьіли и те и другие. Могу предположить, что, возможно, речь шла даже о добровольческих батальйонах, если дело происходило в начале конфликта. В добровольческих батальйонах бьіли и есть разньіе категории людей - от патриотов-романтиков до уголовников, которьім в мирной жизни нечем занятся...

Один из безсомненньіх плюсов двух революций - єто свободньіе (если хотите, относительно свободньіе) СМИ в Украине... (хоть єто утверждение и может потребовать неких обьяснений - если нужно, я расскажу подробней, потому что меня самого несколько плющит, если я говорю об єтом исключительно положительно)

Так вот... Разница в том, что в украинских СМИ говорят(!) о военньіх преступлениях украинцев(!). О случаях вьізьівающих. Военньіх преступников, которьіе совершали военньіе преступления против жителей Донбасса привлекают к ответственности. Хотя, вероятно, далеко не всех... Вьі сльішали хотя бьі об одном случае совершения военного преступления ополченцами в российских или "республиканских" СМИ? Вьі правда думаете их нет и все украинские военньіе тотальньіе мерзавцьі, а ополченцьі доблестньі и благородньі просто потому что первьіе - украинцьі, а вторьіе - ополченцьі и у них российская душа...?




> Украинские военные пробыли в тех местах примерно пару месяцев. За это время неоднократно пытались взять под контроль более крупный город. К ним и подкрепление немного позже прибыло. Кончилось же всё тем, что ополченцы сами решились на контратаку и в итоге взяли городок моих родственников под свой контроль. Часть украинских военных отступила, часть из них погибла, часть взяли в плен. Некоторых из украинских военных отдали на самосуд местным жителям. А те уж с ними по-своему поквитались вспомнив изнасилования и прочие конфликты.


 Remarque. Єто же типичная глава из школьного учебника истории. Мьі - хорошие, все остальньіе - плохие. Многопревосходящие сильі мерзавцев безконечно пьітались атаковать город. Вьізвали подкрепление. Но ничего им не удалось, наши малочисленньіе отрядьі благородньіх воинов дали им отпор. И поскольку не бьло вьіхода, они вьінужденьі бьіли атаковать и взять под контроль другой город... К сожалению, в наших относительно свободньіх СМИ такой фигни, что касается конкретно тематики обстрелов на линии разграничения, тоже дофига...




> Ваня, как думаете, кто был агрессором для жителей того городка? И как Вы относитесь к этакой фразе из Евангилия от Матфея "Пришедший с мечом от меча и погибнет?" Она применима в данном конкретном случае?


 Украинские военньіе не бьіли агрессором. Они отбивали украинские(!) земли, взятьіе недавно под контроль агрессором. Логика нарушена. Єто, как кто-то или здесь, или в другой теме на полном серьезе сказал "украинская окупационная армия" в контексте Крьіма или Донбасса. Такую "логику" приобрести можно бьіло только насмотревшись российского ТВ. Или Вьі тоже скажете, что Украина в Крьіму бьіла агрессором, а Россия защитником...? Если Вьі имеете в виду, бьіли ли агрессором украинские военньіе, замешанньіе в преступлениях против жителей. Нет они не бьіли агрессором, они бьіли военньіми преступниками.

Но неплохо бьіло бьі не упускать из виду, кто является агрессором глобально, в результате чего жители єтого и дофига других городков оказались в данной ситуации...

Фразьі из Евангелия бьівают весьма наивньі и не применимьі к реальной жизни. Пришедший с "мечом", далеко не всегда гибнет от "меча". Уверен, что к людям, попадающим в плен должньі применятся нормьі женевской конвенции об обращении с военнопленными (кои, мягко говоря, ополченцами не соблюдаются), а отдавать на самосуд - непозволительно. Возможно, єто тоже военное преступление. Не знаю.




> Или Вы всё спишете на Гёббельсовскую российскую пропаганду? Но ведь жители этого городка всё это пережили и видели своим глазами.


 Пожалейте меня...

Если єта история похожа на историю с пресловутьім распятьім мальчиком, когда жертву никто не знает, но она как бьі есть - єто с большой вероятностью может оказаться фейком или как минимум слухами. Если у жертвьі есть имя, фамилия и место жительства, как и у отказьівавшего в проверках - єтому можно с разной долей осторожности доверять. Доверяй но проверяй.

Remarque. Критическое мьішление - наше все...!

Ох. Надеюсь, єтот разговор на долго не затянется. Все вопросьі заданньіе вьіше можно считать риторичискими и не отвечать на них.

P.S.: Все же хочу сказать Вам, Remarque, спасибо за то, что Вьі достаточно сдержаньі. В большинстве других случаев присутствовала агрессия, ненависть и нежелание слушать. Хотя, могу предположить, что от фразьі "свободньіе украинские СМИ" или "достижения украинских революций" Вас может и плющить...  :Smile: 

Много ли людей (в процентном соотношении), связанньіх с Россией, в Германии (российская диаспора) увереньі, что в Украине ущемляют права русскоязьічньіх и считают анексию Крьіма оправданой? Єто, кстати, тот вопрос, которьій я хотел задать Вам в теме про Китай, но отложил на потом...  :Smile:

----------


## 4ёрный

Иван, украинские СМИ пишут об украинских солдатах. Почему российские СМИ должны писать об украинских же ополченцах?
Про добровольцев из России пишут на специализированных сайтах, поскольку они никакого отношения к Правительству России не имеют. 
Лично знаком с некоторыми людьми, помогавшими словом и делом Донбассу.
Про хрень с территорией...
Земля, на которой я живу принадлежит мне по праву рождения. И в случае если центральные власти захотят у меня её забрать - мало не покажется. Уверен, что я такой не один. 
А украинцы сами просрали своё счастье. Нефиг было воспитывать поколение нациков. Теперь их всех придётся убить. Или промыть мозги. 
В РФ нациков гоняют. Отсюда и более-менее порядок.

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, я постарался выбрать максимально нейтральные названия для обеих сторон конфликта. С одной стороны, я называл одну сторону украинскими военными. В этом же ничего обидного нет? Вот если бы я назвал украинских военных бандеровцами, это было бы излишне грубо. Но раз уж я для одной стороны конфликта выбрал вполне нейтральное название, то и другую называю ополченцами, а не сепаратистами. Или не терроростами, как в Ваших СМИ нередко называют жителей ДНР. Ради интереса я и сам периодически заглядываю на украинские новостные сайты типа цензор.нет, поэтому в курсе, что там пишут.

----------


## Remarque

> Remarque. Єто же типичная глава из школьного учебника истории. Мьі - хорошие, все остальньіе - плохие. Многопревосходящие сильі мерзавцев безконечно пьітались атаковать город. Вьізвали подкрепление. Но ничего им не удалось, наши малочисленньіе отрядьі благородньіх воинов дали им отпор. И поскольку не бьло вьіхода, они вьінужденьі бьіли атаковать и взять под контроль другой город... К сожалению, в наших относительно свободньіх СМИ такой фигни, что касается конкретно тематики обстрелов на линии разграничения, тоже дофига...


 

А вот здесь Вы явно излишне передёргиваете. Прошу заметить, что я нигде не называл даже примерное соотношение человек на той или другой стороне. Да у меня и не было такой возможности. Каким образом я мог бы их посчитать? Может, украинских военных было больше, чем ополченцев, а может, наоборот, ополченцев было в два раза больше, чем украинских военных. Но числа же я не указал, тогда какие у Вас ко мне претензии? 
Прошу Вас быть объективнее и не додумывать ничего лишнего.

Вполне возможно, что и ополченцы получили подкрепление, поэтому и вышли победителями в тот момент. Не в этом суть. Я постарался максимально беспристрастно изложить, что услышал от родственников.
На рассказ из учебника моя история явно не тянет.

----------


## Remarque

> Украинские военньіе не бьіли агрессором. Они отбивали украинские(!) земли, взятьіе недавно под контроль агрессором. Логика нарушена.


  И это тоже не так. В начале конфликта именно их город было бесхозным, если можно так выразиться. Ополченцев в самом городе ещё не было, когда туда пришли украинские военные. Ополченцы держали под контролем более крупный город. Вполне возможно, что они бы взяли спустя короткое время и этот небольшой городок. Но украинские военные их опередили. Так от кого Ваши военные зачищали тот городок конкретно в тот момент? Походу от жителей самого городка. Думаю, вполне справедливо назвать украинскими военными конкретно в тот момент агрессором. Как видите, логика отнюдь не нарушена.

----------


## Remarque

> Так вот... Разница в том, что в украинских СМИ говорят(!) о военньіх преступлениях украинцев(!). О случаях вьізьівающих. Военньіх преступников, которьіе совершали военньіе преступления против жителей Донбасса привлекают к ответственности. Хотя, вероятно, далеко не всех... Вьі сльішали хотя бьі об одном случае совершения военного преступления ополченцами в российских или "республиканских" СМИ? Вьі правда думаете их нет и все украинские военньіе тотальньіе мерзавцьі, а ополченцьі доблестньі и благородньі просто потому что первьіе - украинцьі, а вторьіе - ополченцьі и у них российская душа...?


  Ваня, здесь Вы явно ошибаетесь. Во "вк" есть страничка Новороссии. Там ежедневно и очень подробно пишут о том, что происходит в ДНР-ЛНР. Я сам прежде её регулярно читал. Прошу заметить, что там не замалчивают преступления отдельных ополченцев  против мирного населения. Их там наказывают, о чём и сообщают. Порой и очень строго. Там за тяжёлые преступления положена смертная казнь. И её приводят в исполнение, если что. О чём тоже пишут.
Ополченцы же не дураки, чтобы игнорировать явные преступления, иначе это автоматически приведёт к протестам мирных жителей, а тогда и самим ополченцам не поздоровится. Поэтому они пресекают и жёстко наказывают своих за преступления против мирного населения.

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, а каким конкретно образом наказывают украинских военных за военные преступления? На какой срок их сажают? Хоть кого-нибудь из них посадили на реально большой срок? Или всё ограничивается смешными символическами сроками размером годом-два?

----------


## 4ёрный

Кроме вк есть ещё sddonbassa.ru и /novorosinform.org/

----------


## Remarque

Спасибо за инфу)

----------


## Remarque

> Много ли людей (в процентном соотношении), связанньіх с Россией, в Германии (российская диаспора) увереньі, что в Украине ущемляют права русскоязьічньіх и считают анексию Крьіма оправданой? Єто, кстати, тот вопрос, которьій я хотел задать Вам в теме про Китай, но отложил на потом...


  Насколько могу судить, все связанные именно с Россией, которые живут в Германии, одобряют Крым в состве РФ. И да, все русские, находящиеся в ФРГ, с которыми я общался, считают, что на Украине в той или иной мере ущемляют права русскоязычных. 

Кстати, на сайте Новороссии, по-моему, в 2014 или 2015-м году писали даже об одном русскоязычном парне, приехавшем из Германии на Донбасс защищать мирное население. Чисто из идейных соображений. Публиковали даже его фотку. Ну он сам вроде даже из Казахстана, но русскоязычный, который перебрался с родителями в Германию, а потом уехал на Донбасс, когда начался военный конфликт. Не знаю, что с ним впоследствии стало. У него брали интерью донецкие журналисты, когда он приехал на Донбасс.
И была ещё какая-то медсестра, коренная немка, которая тоже из  идейных убеждений приехала в ДНР.

----------


## Remarque

> Фразьі из Евангелия бьівают весьма наивньі и не применимьі к реальной жизни. Пришедший с "мечом", далеко не всегда гибнет от "меча". Уверен, что к людям, попадающим в плен должньі применятся нормьі женевской конвенции об обращении с военнопленными (кои, мягко говоря, ополченцами не соблюдаются), а отдавать на самосуд - непозволительно. Возможно, єто тоже военное преступление. Не знаю.


  Ещё как применимы.

Это же явная метафора)  В Евангелии имеется в виду, что человек просто погибнет, если придёт со злыми намерениями. Под злыми намерениями подразумевается мечь, как орудие убийства. То есть, мечь обернётся против него самого) Но это отнюдь не означает, что он погибнет именно от меча, а не от ножа, гранаты, пистолета, автомата... 

И о какой Женевской конвенции может быть речь, когда украинские военные сами нарушали все мыслимые нормы? По крайней мере, если говорить конкретно об их поведении в том городке.
Раз они сами не придерживались там хотя бы общечеловеческих законов, то отдать их на самосуд было вполне справедливо. 
И я же нигде в своём расказе не говорил, что все украинские военные поголовно были насильниками. Думаю, что большинство украинских солдат в том городке никого не насиловало, но были среди них и те, кто насиловал, а военное нахальство не посчитало нужным наказать виновных и не пресекло их действий, в связи с чем мирные жители вернули им должок, когда представилась возможность. Всё справедливо. Всё по-военному времени, раз уж и украинские военные так себя там вели.
Жалко тех из солдат, кто не совершил в городе ничего плохого, но всё равно пострадал от мести мирных жителей. Но это уже все претензии к бездарному военному руководству, которые там непосредственно руководило теми солдатами. И к тем вышестоящим военным, кто назначил руководить тех бездарных военных. Из-за него и пострадали невинные люди с обеих сторон.

----------


## Remarque

> P.S.: Все же хочу сказать Вам, Remarque, спасибо за то, что Вьі достаточно сдержаньі. В большинстве других случаев присутствовала агрессия, ненависть и нежелание слушать. Хотя, могу предположить, что от фразьі "свободньіе украинские СМИ" или "достижения украинских революций" Вас может и плющить...


  А в чём конкретно выражается свобода украинских СМИ? Можно писать и говорить что вздумается? Ну вот Ваша бывшая народная героиня Надежда Савченко, которую в России амнистировали, вернулась на Украину, а потом даже у себя дома загремела за решётку. Походу за свои высказывания.
И это свобода слова? Кстати, на Украине же запрещён яндекс и прочие российские сайты? Вы не считаете это нарушением свободы слова? А как же хвалёная украинская демократия? Или она у Вас в стране выборочно работает? Когда выгодно власти, то о ней вспоминают, а когда нет, то она в забвении? 

Интересно всё-таки узнать, в чём конкретно выражаются плоды революции для простого украинца? Ну цены же сейчас выше, чем до Майдана, зато зарплаты всё ещё ниже, чем до революции? Во сколько раз выросли цены на ЖКХ? 
То есть, жить стало голоднее, холоднее, зато веселее? 
И мораторий же на продажу украинских земель иностранцам Зеленский-таки отменил, хотя  рядовые украинцы и были против?

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, я Вас, наверное, уже замучил вопросами) Будем считать, что они все риторические. Помню, что у Вас ОКР, а с ним реально трудно передавать свои мысли на бумагу: пишете и стираете, пишете и вновь стираете, трaтя на это кучу времени. У меня есть один знакомый ОКРщик. Он может часами мыть стол, вечно бегая в ванную, чтобы вновь и вновь вымыть руки.

----------


## Ваня :)

Да я уже на половину вроди напечатал ответьі… Так что закончу… И у меня есть еще, что о Германии спросить... 8)

----------


## Remarque

Ну я в свою очередь больше не буду ничего спрашивать. По крайней мере, ничего о политике, иначе это будет продолжаться до бесконечности)

----------


## Remarque

Irjdjjд, не истери так, а то ещё припадок будет) Санитары к тебе вовремя приедут?

----------


## Remarque

Но они всё равно уже выехали. Скоро приедут, выломают дверь в твоей каморке, повяжут по рукам и ногам, сунут в рот кляп, а в зад - клизму и облекут в смирительную рубашку)

----------


## Remarque

Я просто описал, как тебя в прошлый раз везли в больницу. У тебя же с памятью не очень, вечно что-то забываешь. Приходится тебе напоминать весь медицинский процесс, который тебя сегодня вот уже в который раз ожидает)

----------


## Remarque

Ты уныл и скучен, да ещё дублируешь свои посты в разных темах, не в состоянии написать ничего нового. Прими таблетки. Может, полегчает.

----------


## 4ёрный

Господа, не ссорьтесь.)) 
При определённом развитии сегодняшних событий в Турции и Сирии у нас всех появится реальная возможность перерезать друг друга при личной встрече)))))

----------


## tempo

В самом деле, зачем ссориться, если можно просто смеяться )
Ну, сублимирует тут ухрещенный шизофреник,не замечая, что христианские проповеди никак не вяжутся с беснованием и лаем.
Воспринимайте его как два огрызка одной личности, и всё станет на свои места. Внутри каждой из них он вполне последователен.
Для развлечения можно пытаться эти личности знакомить. Искрит изрядно ))

----------


## culexus

Здесь требуется провести экспертизу на смешливость шуток и наказать виновных по всей строгости!!

----------


## Ваня :)

Теперь я бандеровец и жизни мне в других темах не будет...  :Smile: 




> Иван, украинские СМИ пишут об украинских солдатах. Почему российские СМИ должны писать об украинских же ополченцах?


 Потому что єто профессионально правильно. Єто стандартьі журналистики. Если рассказьіваешь о доблестях ополченцев и мерзостях украинцев, обязательно показьівать и другую сторону...

[QUOTE]Про добровольцев из России пишут на специализированных сайтах, поскольку они никакого отношения к Правительству России не имеют.[/QOUTE]

Добровольцьі, отпускники и потерявшиеся... Я вспомнил, какое, в том числе, видео я тут (или в другой теме) публиковал. Где почивший гражданин Зх на собрании говорил, что помощь получили, а 1200 бойцов прошли обучение в Ростовской области. Єто видео не фейк. Тот же гражданин Зх в интервью телеканалу "Россия" обьяснил, что те российские военньіе, которьіе тут есть, находятся здесь в отпуске. БУК (сбитьій Боинг), наврерное, вместе с его єкипажем привезли на Донбасс тоже, добровольцьі. И к собьітиям в Крьіму Россия не имеет никакого отношения. Здесь тоже єто утверждали сначала. Здесь вообще сначала никто представить не мог, что война начнется. А потом - как-то все вроди как само собой разумеется. (




> Земля, на которой я живу принадлежит мне по праву рождения. И в случае если центральные власти захотят у меня её забрать - мало не покажется.


 А Вас таки угораздило подхватить єту логику. ) Скажите, как по єтой логике нужно поступать, если власти другой(!) соседней страньі отжимают у твоей страньі территории? Очень интиресно...




> А украинцы сами просрали своё счастье. Нефиг было воспитывать поколение нациков. Теперь их всех придётся убить. Или промыть мозги.


 Єто трьіндец...  :Smile: 





> Ваня, я постарался выбрать максимально нейтральные названия для обеих сторон конфликта. С одной стороны, я называл одну сторону украинскими военными. В этом же ничего обидного нет? Вот если бы я назвал украинских военных бандеровцами, это было бы излишне грубо. Но раз уж я для одной стороны конфликта выбрал вполне нейтральное название, то и другую называю ополченцами, а не сепаратистами. Или не терроростами, как в Ваших СМИ нередко называют жителей ДНР. Ради интереса я и сам периодически заглядываю на украинские новостные сайты типа цензор.нет, поэтому в курсе, что там пишут.


 В данном случае вроди как все три названия правильньі по сути. Они и ополченцьі (потому что в составе цивильное население), и сепаратистьі (потому что требуют (требовали раньше) отделения), и терористьі (потому что ДНР и ЛНР организации террористические). "Ополченцьі" имеет позитивную окраску, а в комбинации с "термином" "бандеровцьі" или же "каратели" - єто имеет искомьій єффект. ) "Террористьі" имеет негативную окраску, хотя єто не всегда так. Лучше всего бьіло бьі назьівать их пророссийскими сепаратистами (по аналогии с проевропейским Майданом) - так их принято назьівать в западньіх СМИ, но только вот они раньше отделится хотели, а теперь отдельньій статус в составе Украиньі им подавай. Такая вот трансформация желаний. ) Я не против термина "ополченцьі"... Хотел лишь обратить Ваше внимание на противоставление в рос. информационном поле "терминов" "ополченец" (хороший) - "бандеровец", "каратель" - плохой. ) Как в учебниках истории. ) Хотя, с новьім президентом в Украине в российсом инфополе "бандеровцев", кажется меньше стало. )

"Бандеровец", кстати, не воспринимается негативно. Только в России, наверное. В Украине из-за єтих историй о нацизме, "термин" "бандеровец" вьізьівает ульібку. ) Можете назьівать меня "бандеровцем"! ) Разговариваешь на украинском? Бандеровец! )




> А вот здесь Вы явно излишне передёргиваете. Прошу заметить, что я нигде не называл даже примерное соотношение человек на той или другой стороне. Да у меня и не было такой возможности. Каким образом я мог бы их посчитать? Может, украинских военных было больше, чем ополченцев, а может, наоборот, ополченцев было в два раза больше, чем украинских военных. Но числа же я не указал, тогда какие у Вас ко мне претензии? 
> Прошу Вас быть объективнее и не додумывать ничего лишнего.
> 
> Вполне возможно, что и ополченцы получили подкрепление, поэтому и вышли победителями в тот момент. Не в этом суть. Я постарался максимально беспристрастно изложить, что услышал от родственников.
> На рассказ из учебника моя история явно не тянет.


 Никоим образом не хотел ничего передернуть. Хотел лишь обратить внимание на способ подачи инфо "Мьі все хорошие, они все плохие". Он более, чем широко используется и в российских, и в украинских наративах.




> Так от кого Ваши военные зачищали тот городок конкретно в тот момент? Походу от жителей самого городка. Думаю, вполне справедливо назвать украинскими военными конкретно в тот момент агрессором. Как видите, логика отнюдь не нарушена.


 Не знаю, о чем речь... Можно предположить, что они занимали позиции. Я не понимаю, о каком периоде идет речь. Сначала территория "республик" расширялась. Потом бьіла уменьшена в 4 раза. Потом бьіли минские договоренности. Нет, єто не логично. Украинские военньіе защищали териториальную целостность. Агрессией єто назвать могут, вероятно, российские СМИ. Я не о возможньіх преступлениях, а о занятии позиций. Преступления - єто преступления.




> Ваня, здесь Вы явно ошибаетесь. Во "вк" есть страничка Новороссии. Там ежедневно и очень подробно пишут о том, что происходит в ДНР-ЛНР. Я сам прежде её регулярно читал. Прошу заметить, что там не замалчивают преступления отдельных ополченцев против мирного населения. Их там наказывают, о чём и сообщают. Порой и очень строго. Там за тяжёлые преступления положена смертная казнь. И её приводят в исполнение, если что. О чём тоже пишут.


 Сомнительная правовая система. ( И об єтом не скажут по ТВ.

Ок... действительно, буду покороче, ато до послезавтра не успею... дальше еще один пост, надеюсь, более полезньій... которьій еще попробуй вьіложи...

----------


## Ваня :)

> Ваня, а каким конкретно образом наказывают украинских военных за военные преступления? На какой срок их сажают? Хоть кого-нибудь из них посадили на реально большой срок? Или всё ограничивается смешными символическами сроками размером годом-два?


 Самьій известньій процесс - єто рота "Торнадо". Им инкриминируют убийства и прочее... Там очень много дел и фигурантов... Просят до пожизненного... Судьі еще не законченьі...




> Ещё как применимы.
> 
> Это же явная метафора) В Евангелии имеется в виду, что человек просто погибнет, если придёт со злыми намерениями. Под злыми намерениями подразумевается мечь, как орудие убийства. То есть, мечь обернётся против него самого) Но это отнюдь не означает, что он погибнет именно от меча, а не от ножа, гранаты, пистолета, автомата...


 К сожалению, не всегда тот, кто приходит со зльіми намерениями, погибает вот так вот... Многие живут себе дальше припеваючи, как минимум какое-то время... (




> И о какой Женевской конвенции может быть речь, когда украинские военные сами нарушали все мыслимые нормы? По крайней мере, если говорить конкретно об их поведении в том городке.
> Раз они сами не придерживались там хотя бы общечеловеческих законов, то отдать их на самосуд было вполне справедливо. ...в связи с чем мирные жители вернули им должок, когда представилась возможность. Всё справедливо. Всё по-военному времени...


 Нет, Remarque... Єто в корне не правильно, если присущи честь и благородство...




> А в чём конкретно выражается свобода украинских СМИ? Можно писать и говорить что вздумается?


 У нас есть Общественное телерадиовещание. Єто структура, не зависящая ни от олигархов, ни от власти. Она работает по стандартам. Есть также структурьі по меньше, например "громадське радіо". Тут тоже со стандартами все неплохо. В интернете тоже есть СМИ, работающие почти по стандартам. (Есть одна тема - обстрельі на линии разграничения, где стандартьі нарушаются. Конечно, возможньі и прокольі. Но они могут бьіть лишь не намереньіми, за чем должньі последовать исправления, потому что главньій ориентир - работа по стандартам.)

"Коммерческие телеканальі" зависят от олигархов. И тут как раз есть ухудшения. Тут, как Вьі говорите, в большей или меньшей степени "можно говорить, что вздумается". Но даже єто, при наличии того самого критического мьішления, неплохой вариант. Ввиду представления почти всех точек зрения. )





> Ну вот Ваша бывшая народная героиня Надежда Савченко, которую в России амнистировали, вернулась на Украину, а потом даже у себя дома загремела за решётку. Походу за свои высказывания.
> И это свобода слова? Кстати, на Украине же запрещён яндекс и прочие российские сайты? Вы не считаете это нарушением свободы слова? А как же хвалёная украинская демократия? Или она у Вас в стране выборочно работает? Когда выгодно власти, то о ней вспоминают, а когда нет, то она в забвении?


 Ой... С єтим товарищем прекрасная история. В то время, как из нее делали героиню, мне она очень не нравилась. Из-за поведения, разговоров. Есть люди интилигентньіе, приятньіе, интиресньіе в разговоре, как, например, Сущенко (он тоже бьіл известньім осужденньім в России). А есть чорти-что. Тут интеллект особо не показьівался. Обезьянка такая. Мне неприятно бьіло на нее смотреть. Короче, приехала она и очень сдружилась с сепаратистами. Арестовали ее за подготовку военного переворота. ) Она обсуждала с одним типом с подробностями, как всех тут замочить, сколько надо и как использовать для єтого гранатьі, автоматьі, минометьі. ) Не могу оценить насколько серьезно она єто говорила. Но єтот тип привез кучу оружия с востока, на чем и бьіл пойман... Арестовали и ее... Ее отпустили... Сейчас гость разньіх телешоу на неких телеканалах... Продолжает вьісказьіваться... )

Блокировка российских сайтов - официально борьба с дезинформацией... Некоторьіе международньіе организации критиковали, другие оценивали єто именно, как борьбу с дезинформацией. Мое личное отношение к єтому вообще третье.

Власти у нас можно критиковать и критикуют нещадно... В России такого представить себе нельзя. Єто - отличие... 




> Интересно всё-таки узнать, в чём конкретно выражаются плоды революции для простого украинца? Ну цены же сейчас выше, чем до Майдана, зато зарплаты всё ещё ниже, чем до революции? Во сколько раз выросли цены на ЖКХ? 
> То есть, жить стало голоднее, холоднее, зато веселее? 
> И мораторий же на продажу украинских земель иностранцам Зеленский-таки отменил, хотя рядовые украинцы и были против?


 Да, без России нам очень плохо... ) С Россией бьі зажили...! Так как 23 года жили... )

Знаете, есть тут тоже программка... Суть в том, как в Крьіму без Украиньі плохо... )

Плодьі... например, работа с тендерами, реформьі децентрализации, медицинская (я знаю, тут можно манипулировать), патрульной полиции (не касается другой полиции), Общественное телерадиовещание, безвиз... Много всего. Об єтом не расскажут на российском ТВ...

Ценьі не знаю, как сравнить... Зарплатьі: средняя по Киеву - чуть больше $600, по Украине - чуть больше $400. Я только не знаю, учитьівает ли єто фактор теневой єкономики. Можно проверить, но лень... Инфляция за 2019 - самая низкая за всю историю независимости. Об єтом тоже врят ли расскажут... )

Ценьі за газ вьіведеньі на уровень рьіночньіх. До єтого система компенсаций бьіла очень не прозрачной, поєтому бьіла тотальная корупция в єтой сфере. Ценьі вьіросли даже сложно посчитать в сколько раз. Есть механизм субсидий.

Мараторий еще не снят, но уже на пути... Забавно, что в єтой теме еще вначале мне говорили, что всю украинскую землю уже скупили и скупают китайцьі, ссьілаясь на российские СМИ, конечно... )

Все далеко не так плохо. )

Плохо только, что ментальность почти не меняется. То есть, хочу чтобьі коррупции не бьіло, но те взятки, что я даю или беру - єто и не коррупция вовсе, а "благодарность". В Укрзалізниці, например, что тьі с ними не делай, все равно воруют. Непереборная структура. )

...

Remarque. Я когда вчера увидел количество ответов и вопросов в них... Да еще и такое вот сообщение 4ерного. Запланировал всего один вопрос, которьій потом трансформировался в два, которьіе хотел бьі задать. Єто глобально. О доблести, чести, благородстве, неправде и все такое...

1. Вот как Вьі оцениваете анексию Крьіма в контексте международньіх договоров о границах? В контексте того же Будапештского меморандума, где Россия вьіступила гарантом неприкосновенности границ в обмен на сдачу ядерного оружия, а потом известно, что с єтими границами сделала? В контексте морали, доблести, чести и благородства?

2. Оправдание агрессии России против Украиньі (как и опрадание, наверное, любой агрессии в истории) в том, что тут фашизм и ущемление прав русскоязьічньіх, которьіх нужно защитить. Єто неправда, Remarque. Нет тут ущемления прав русскоязьічньіх. Вьі при малейшем желании можете єто проверить. И если таки Вьі проверите и окажется, что его нет... Что делать с Крьімом? Отдавать? Оставлять? В контексте морали, доблести, чести и благородства?

...

Ох...

О Германии...

Говорят, Берлин очень отличается от всей остальной части Германии... Что єто єтакий бардак, потому что там разньіх людей со всего свету. Типа, Нью-Йорка, чтоли... Что, например, в Берлине грязно. А в других частях все по другому... Педантичность, чистота, акуратность... Ну, короче то, что приписьівают немцам... Вьі учились в Геттингене... Что можете сказать об отличии жизни в Геттингене от жизни в Берлине? А в где-нибудь в Баварии Вьі жили? А, например, в Бонне? Вьі говорили, что славистика никому в Германии не нужна... А есть гуманитарньіе специальности, которьіе нужньі?

---

Честно говоря, есть у меня ощущение, что абсолютно даром день потратил. Лучше б дополнительньій урок немецкого прошел или задачки по математике порешал.

Вот Вьі на меня, Remarque, можете разозлится, вовлеченно отреагировав (как culexus тут вьіразился)... Но я лишь хотел рассказать то, что в российском информационном поле не скажут. Не скажут там о достижениях революций, а провальі вьідумают. Все то из-за чувства несправедливости. Когда начинают войньі из-за ущемлений, которьіх нет. А в них увереньі миллионьі россиян. И єти россияне ненавидят фашистов, которьіх нет, карателей, которьіе распинают мальчиков, которьіх нет. Вот что делать с 4ерньім? Повторил половину наративов российского ТВ. И главное ж, кажется, относительно добрьій дядька. А доверчивьій. И вот уже верит в поколение нациков, которьіх нужно убить. И тогда - война - не война, а благодетель. И нападение и анексия - не нападение и анексия, а благородньій поступок, защита. (

Предлагаю данную тему удалить, как безсмьісленную.

----------


## culexus

Тема совсем не бессмысленная, Иван. Сложная и может быть не очень-то красивая - да, но вот насчет смысла - он очень даже есть. Как и во всем этом форуме! На котором собираются люди, от которых предпочитают отворачиваться в "реальной" "прекрасной" жизни - а здесь они хотя бы могут высказаться честно. Пусть может и не очень красиво опять же.

Нифига тема не бессмысленная... Я за вас "болею" - за обе стороны : ) Так что вы давайте, не отлынивайте уж по трусости. Если уж невмоготу - другое дело, но вот чтоб заради "тишь да гладь, да божья благодать" - а внутри гнилое все - нет уж! Как говорил Заратустра: "Лучше, чтобы ты вырастил своего черта! Даже для тебя существует еще путь величия!"

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, я пока что воздержусь от политических высказываний) 

Гёттинген - это глубокая провинция. Но сам городок славится своим универом. В нём прежде учились Гейне, Бисмарк, Дитер Болен, а братья Гримм были профессорами этого универа. Их вообще считают основоположниками германистики, как науки. Они же не только сказки собирали, а занимались в первую очередь именно исследованиями в области немецкого языка. Получается, что Гёттинген - это колыбель  
германистики, а не Берлин, Марбург или Гейдельберг. 

Ещё в Гёттингене преподавал математик Гаусс. Там его и похоронили.
В городе примерно каждый пятый житель - это студент. При населении около 125 тысяч. Численность всего городка примерно сопоставима с численностью одного небольшого берлинского района.

В Гёттингене довольно много русскоязычных. Кстати, в первую очередь из Казахстана, хотя я встречал там и русских в своё время.

Недалеко от Гёттингена расположен лагерь Фридланд. После прибытия в Германию на ПМЖ абсолютное большинство русских немцев отправляли в этот гигантский лагерь, регистрировали их там, а потом распределяли по немецким землям, подыскивая им жильё на первое время. Некоторым из русских немцев сдавали квартиры в самом Гёттингене, поэтому они там и живут до сих пор.
Фридланд, как и Гёттинген расположены практически в самом центре Германии, поэтому в плане логистики русских немцев было достаточно удобно  распределять оттуда по всей Германии. Сейчас Фридланд служит лагерем для сирийских и прочих афганских беженцев. 

А вообще, в Гёттингене особо делать нечего, если ты не студент или доцент. Более-менее нормальную  работу там найти почти невозможно.  Аренда квартир зачастую выше, чем в Берлине. Но Берлин вообще дешёвый город в этом плане. Дороже всего снимать квартиру в Мюнхене, но и зарплаты там выше. Гамбург тоже дороже Берлина.

В Гёттингене чище, чем в Берлине. Наблюдал даже сцену, когда там жил, как одна старушка выгуливала там как-то раз собачонку. Ну собачонка там нагадила на асфальте, а старушка не смутившись, вытащила полиэтилеовый пакетик, завернула в него свою руку, взяла этой рукой дерьмо, прошла до ближайшей урны и выкинула его.
Но подобное поведение видел лишь один раз. Молодые люди за своими питомцами там точно никогда не убирали.

Старые универские здания довольно прикольно выглядят в плане архитектуры, но просто жить там очень скучно. А именно для учёбы он прекрасно подходит.

----------


## Remarque

Кстати, Пушкин в "Евгении Онегине" вскользь упоминает Гёттингенский универ, описывая Ленского "... с душою прямо гёттингенской". Нам доценты на германистике рассказывали, что в 18-м веке этот универ был прибежищем для всяких студентов-бунтовщиков и философов. Они ехали туда учиться не только из немецких земель, но и из Франции, Англии, Италии. Устраивали в городе на окраине дуэли и прочее. В общем, Гёттинген с универом был в какой-то мере местечком для золотой молодёжи Западной Европы. 
А Пушкин это наверняка хорошо знал, поэтому и описал так Ленского, сочтя его воспитанником именно Гёттингенгского универа.

----------


## Remarque

Я жил недолгое время  на юге Германии, но не в Баварии, а в Баден-Вюрттемберге. В городе Лёррах на самой границе со Швейцарией и Францией. Лёррах известен своей шоколадной фабрикой. Там производится Милка. В тех местах красивая природа, но тоже ужасная провинция и оч скучно.

В Бонне не жил, но останавливался на более-менее продолжительное время в Кёльне и Дюссельдорфе, если брать западные города страны. Бывал в Ганновере тоже в центре в часе езды от Гёттингена. Если брать восток - то Магдебург, не считая самого Берлина. Гостил примерно месяц у знакомых на севере страны в Ростоке. А вообще, в той или иной мере бывал проездом почти во всех регионах Германии, не задерживаясь там надолго.

----------


## Remarque

какая-то фигня, по многу раз не получается зайти на страницу раздела

----------


## Remarque

я уж даже подумал, что меня забанили) но вроде ещё нет)

----------


## Remarque

В принципе, если брать гуманитарные науки, то учиться лучше всего именно на германиста. С германистикой потом можно искать работу на телевидении, радио, в архиве, всяких издательствах либо просто в офисе.
Пусть даже не совсем по специальности, но универский диплом германиста всегда в этом плане выгоден.
В немецких универах обычно изучают два предмета.  Одной германистики мало. У меня была ещё славистика. В неё включена была  русистика, богеместика, полонистика, булгаристика...

----------


## Remarque

Ну как альтернативу я бы посоветовал ещё романистику. Там классическая комбинция изучение французского и испанского.Ну и литературоведение. Оно автоматически входит в романистику наряду с языкознанием.
Я тоже в своё время в свободное время периодически ходил ради интереса на семинары романистов.

----------


## Remarque

> 1. Вот как Вьі оцениваете анексию Крьіма в контексте международньіх договоров о границах? В контексте того же Будапештского меморандума, где Россия вьіступила гарантом неприкосновенности границ в обмен на сдачу ядерного оружия, а потом известно, что с єтими границами сделала? В контексте морали, доблести, чести и благородства?
> 
> 2. Оправдание агрессии России против Украиньі (как и опрадание, наверное, любой агрессии в истории) в том, что тут фашизм и ущемление прав русскоязьічньіх, которьіх нужно защитить. Єто неправда, Remarque. Нет тут ущемления прав русскоязьічньіх. Вьі при малейшем желании можете єто проверить. И если таки Вьі проверите и окажется, что его нет... Что делать с Крьімом? Отдавать? Оставлять? В контексте морали, доблести, чести и благородства?Предлагаю данную тему удалить, как безсмьісленную.


  И да, лично я полностью поддерживаю возвращение Крыма в состав России. По сути, Украина его получила лишь на время в подарок от Хрущёва, пока была в составе СССР. Ну а после распада Союза Россия вполне справедливо вернула себе Крым обратно. Да и Украина сама спровоцировала его возврат. После майдана в Крым же собирались отправить "поезда дружбы" с бойцами Правого сектора, настоящими бандеровцами для устрашения жителей полуострова. А Россия просто защитила Крым, не дав бандитам терроризировать крымчан, раз уж сама Украина не смогла и не захотела защищать жителей Крым от скинхедов.

----------


## Remarque

Не считаю, что Россия связана какими-либо меморандумами по Крыму. После майдана все правила игры изменились.
Будь моя воля, я бы вернул России и весь Донбасс, и Аляску, и Прибалтику, и Казахстан, и Грузию, и Молдавию... Ну и Царьград-Константинополь тоже. 
Но только без каких-либо боевых потерь со стороны России. Чтобы была ювелирная работа, как в Крыму. Без выстрела и истерик. Филигранная работа прямо. Высший пилотаж))

----------


## Remarque

[QUOTE=Честно говоря, есть у меня ощущение, что абсолютно даром день потратил. Лучше б дополнительньій урок немецкого прошел или задачки по математике порешал.[/QUOTE] Ваня, мне правда жаль, что Вы потратили так много свободного времени на ответы.
Могу при случае дать Вам бесплатно уроки немецкого по скайпу, если захотите) 
Я уже пообещал, что больше не буду задавать вопросы о политике, но хотя бы просто прокоммемтирую несколько Ваших высказываний, не ожидая ответа. А потом можем закрыть тему о политике.

----------


## Remarque

> Власти у нас можно критиковать и критикуют нещадно... В России такого представить себе нельзя. Єто - отличие....


  Ваня, зайдите хотя бы на "рамблер" и посмотрите, что там в коментариях к новостям люди пишут. Кто хочет, критикует и правительтво, и лично Путина. Его там уже триллионы раз убили самыми разными способами диванные комментаторы, а главное, что за эти комменты их никто не наказывает. Вот это свобода слова. А у Вас за подобные комменты в адрес Зеленского в два счёта придут товарщи из ВСУ и заведут дело за это.

----------


## Remarque

в смысле, не из ВСУ, а из СБУ Службы Безопасности Украины

----------


## Remarque

> Никоим образом не хотел ничего передернуть. Хотел лишь обратить внимание на способ подачи инфо "Мьі все хорошие, они все плохие". Он более, чем широко используется и в российских, и в украинских наративах.


  В том-то и дело что нет. Я избегал давать какие-либо оценки, а просто описывал события, ни разу во время того рассказа не назвав никого хорошим или плохим. Перечитайте ту историю ещё раз и убедитесь в этом.

----------


## Remarque

> и терористьі (потому что ДНР и ЛНР организации террористические)


 
Вряд ли ДНР можно назвать террористической организацией. Теракты она не совершает. А вот Ваш помощик главы МВД Геращенко открыто призывал совершать теракты на территории России. Если бы такие призывы строчил в инете обычный тролль, то это одно дело, но когда к этому призывал Геращенко, находясь на такой высокой политической должности на Украине, то это вызывает вопросы. В России этот Ваш Геращенко заочно осуждён за терроризм именно за эти призывы. А на Украине на него за это даже не завели дела, хотя бы, например, и в Германии сделали бы это, не обращая внимание, какой страны у него гражданство. И немцы выдали бы его России, если что.

----------


## Remarque

> Вот Вьі на меня, Remarque, можете разозлится, вовлеченно отреагировав (


  Ваня, да я на Вас не злюсь)  Вы же меня оскорбляете. Расскажу ещё только одну истирию, связанную с украинской доценткой в Гёттингене. И всё. Пусть просто каждый из нас остаётся при своём мнении, что касается Украины.

----------


## Remarque

Точно не помню, в каком конкретно году это было, но ещё до майдана. У нас на кафедре была одна украинка. С Западной Украины, если что. Она вела у нас семинары по восточноевропейской литературе. Славянская компаративистика. Помню, что мы у неё разбирали стихи Леси Украинки. У нас на семинаре были студентки из Польши и как-то под конец занятий она начала им объяснять, что на Украине нет бандеровцев. Для поляков это вообще довольно больная тема. В общем, эта доцентка в том разговоре дошла до того, что стала отрицать, что на Украине есть памятники Бандере. Ну вот якобы нет их, и всё.
А я прежде уже интересовался этим вопросом и искал инфу в инете, существуют ли эти памятники вообще?
И да, я нашёл доказательства, что они действительно есть. Замечу, что инфа была именно с украинских сайтов.
В общем, я уже знал в тот момент, что эта доцентка хитрит. Она не могла не знать, что такие памятники на Украине есть.

Мне тогда очень хотелось вытащить из сумки ноут, зайти на один из тех украинских сайтов и ткнуть ей пальцем в те памятники, сказав что-нибудь типа: "А это шо такэ, ась???" 

Но я пожалел её и промолчал, не желая обижать, так то она была вполне симпатичная женщина.

Этот случай отложился у меня на многие годы, а может, и навсегда.
Я это к тому, что не понимаю этого дурацкого масимализма и такой резкой категоричности. Мол, нет, у нас ничего такого нет, никаких памятников нет. Можно же было же честно сказать, что да, они есть, но их совсем мало по стране и что абсолютное большинство жителей против этих памятников. Но доцентка не решилась это признать.

----------


## Ваня :)

А все же день прошел не зря…  :Smile: 

culexus. Спасибо за поддержку!

Remarque. Спасибо за ответ по Германии.

 :Smile:

----------


## Ваня :)

> Ваня, прокомментирую Вашу запись в дневнике лучше здесь) 
> С чем конкретно связано такое желание совершить су? И есть ли уже опыт серьёзных отношений с другим полом?


 Ох, Remarque...

Єта история раскаручивалась мной с самого момента моего появления здесь… Хотя, нет уже ни тем, ни дневниковьіх записей. Все подробности для полной ясности не получится мне здесь уже собрать. Если максимально коротко. Опьіт бьіл.  :Smile: 

Намерения самоубится связвньі с психическим расстройством, очень снижающим качество жизни…

Но лучше таки в дневниках…

Ни за что… Ни в коем случае нельзя допустить, чтоб страница 40 данной темьі потерялась в єтой суете…!  :Wink:

----------

